# All Calcuttans in Digit



## sabret00the (Nov 18, 2006)

hey there is no brilliant idea behind this but it struck me that with this we can make a group where like minded people may meet and my be discuss issues and stuff that we dont get to do otherwise (mostly in 
Calcutta,where computers are value for money things)
__________
I'am P Chakraborty and I live in Behala,South Calcutta


----------



## shyamno (Nov 18, 2006)

This would be a nice thing..

Me myself Shyam from Behala,Kolkata


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2006)

I live in Shyambazar, north Kolkata. Today I will visit Compass 2006 currently going on at Netaji Indoor Stadium.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 18, 2006)

I also ... Hope we can meet there..............

By the way can u give me the route to Netaji Indoor from Eden Gardens..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2006)

nice idea....
me from Baguiati, North Kolkata.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 18, 2006)

Good thought..........me John from Dum Dum Cantt. near kolkata airport.


----------



## royal (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, count me in...I am from SaltLake


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> I also ... Hope we can meet there..............
> 
> By the way can u give me the route to Netaji Indoor from Eden Gardens..



OOPS, sorry I could not manage to go there today. Something else came up.  . Anyways, you can go to Netaji Indoor by taking any metro to Esplanade and then having a 10-15 minute walk towards Eden Gardens. The gate of the indoor stadium is on the road that goes on the right side of the Eden gardens club house.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2006)

hey sabret00the, n all d others

y cant we organise a meet like they do for other cities?

do we hav that many members frm kolkata? upto now 5 members hav replied


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> Hey, count me in...I am from SaltLake



Where do you live in Salt Lake? My office is in Sector-V.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Where do you live in Salt Lake? My office is in Sector-V.



even ma office is in saltlake....guess most of us here belong 2 the so called techie brigade in saltlake, sector V?


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 18, 2006)

okay hmm wow so well even my office is in Sector V.Guys my number is 98360 38777 and u guys can call me Bobby.
And meet up will be a very good idea!!!


----------



## Anindya (Nov 18, 2006)

Dear P. Chakraborty, This is the most cruel thing I ever recieved from this forum. 


                                                  WHY?

Coz even i was planning to do the same thing which u did!

Anyway myself.  Anindya from Paikpara near Belgachia. Very near to DIGITIZED`s place Shyambazar!  
Simply great.   
But may be i am the youngest of u all. I am a 1st year student doing BCA.
So I wont be able to match u people. But sometimes please do give me chance. HA HA HA ! 8)


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 18, 2006)

@Anindya....hi thr...wich colleg u doin BCA frm?

neways everyone, i just called up sabret00the a.k.a bobby, n he agreed to arranging for a get 2gether for us, most prolly it will b in sector V


----------



## Anindya (Nov 19, 2006)

To Gaurav,  JU.


----------



## royal (Nov 19, 2006)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> neways everyone, i just called up sabret00the a.k.a bobby, n he agreed to arranging for a get 2gether for us, most prolly it will b in sector V



Ok, since my office is also in Sector V , that would be great


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm so who all have been to *COMPASS* already?Hws the show any idea?I cudnt get any off this weekend so may be I'll have to give it a miss this year.
Can anyone get me the price of :

1)the Asus P5W DH Dlx from the Asus Stall.

2)C2D E6600

3)1GB DDR2 667Mhz

4)cheapest 7600*GT *card

If u guys think its cheaper than outside then plz lemme knw.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> Ok, since my office is also in Sector V , that would be great



So where and when are we planning to meet in sector-V? Please PM me.

BTW, myself in CTS. Where do you work?

*@John_the_ultimate:* When are we meeting up?


----------



## shyamno (Nov 19, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hmm so who all have been to *COMPASS* already?Hws the show any idea?I cudnt get any off this weekend so may be I'll have to give it a miss this year.
> Can anyone get me the price of :
> 
> 1)the Asus P5W DH Dlx from the Asus Stall.
> ...



I can help you in this regard ...I am going this monday and i will get u the prices for the above and will post in this forum..
__________


			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> Dear P. Chakraborty, This is the most cruel thing I ever recieved from this forum.
> 
> 
> WHY?
> ...



May be we can match ourself....

I am doing B.Tech (2nd Year) from Netaji Subhash Engineering College...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 19, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> I can help you in this regard ...I am going this monday and i will get u the prices for the above and will post in this forum..
> __________


Hey thnx bro..


----------



## royal (Nov 19, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> So where and when are we planning to meet in sector-V? Please PM me.
> 
> BTW, myself in CTS. Where do you work?
> 
> *@John_the_ultimate:* When are we meeting up?



I work in MBT(BIPL)...in which building of CTS are you in ?

Let's plan the meeting after we get some more people   I know there are a lot more Calcuttans in DIGIT forum 

P.S. can anyone visiting COMPASS let me know the price of 50s pack of MoserBaer cd ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> I work in MBT(BIPL)...in which building of CTS are you in ?
> 
> Let's plan the meeting after we get some more people   I know there are a lot more Calcuttans in DIGIT forum
> 
> P.S. can anyone visiting COMPASS let me know the price of 50s pack of MoserBaer cd ?



Arey yaar, there is some bad news. Today I went to Compass, saw some packs of 10 CD-R's but on asking was told that it is only for display. If we want to buy, then we have to contact the actual distributors whose shops are in Chandni Chowk. But one good news, I bought a Logitech Dual action gamepad from the Logitech stall and the cost was Rs.1250. Now I am enjoying beating the Brazilians in PES5 on 3 star difficulty. 

I am in the 9th floor of the Technopolis building of CTS. You must be knowing it, this is near the entrance of Rajarhat, the next stop from Nayapatti.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 19, 2006)

@ Shyamno,  where do u stay? what`s ur name, id? If u want u can PM me and we can maintain contact.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 19, 2006)

@digitized....hey boss, can ya gimme ur no.? my no. is 9331848749. me will call u up...mean i have to call u up,coz me also frm CTS! me in d building opp. SDF

man! this waz really a gr8 idea frm bobby!


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 20, 2006)

hey i from alipore and i work in central kolkata. well i will be going to compass today.


----------



## royal (Nov 20, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> I bought a Logitech Dual action gamepad from the Logitech stall and the cost was Rs.1250. Now I am enjoying beating the Brazilians in PES5 on 3 star difficulty.
> I am in the 9th floor of the Technopolis building of CTS. You must be knowing it, this is near the entrance of Rajarhat, the next stop from Nayapatti.



Congrats man on your new purchase  and yes, I know the place 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> man! this waz really a gr8 idea frm bobby!



I agree ... 

BTW, one of my friends went to ChandniChowk yesterday...he got a quote of Rs. 450/- for 50's pack of MoserBaer cds


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 21, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> one of my friends went to ChandniChowk yesterday...he got a quote of Rs. 450/- for 50's pack of MoserBaer cds


 
Thats just 9 bucks for a moserbaer.wow,its a steal!!!


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 21, 2006)

you got another one here, though I will be too busy till jan, i have college exams.


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 21, 2006)

hey i was in compass last day, visited this zebronics stall, they had a rig fitted with 8800gtx dx10 card. got a chance to play on it. the shop owner gave me a challenge to break the drift record in nfs Carbon and if i win he will give me a POP Warrior Within original DVD, unfortunately i cudn't brek it. i felt so bad i cud have won that dvd. anyway the experince with that card was just awsome.


----------



## aku (Nov 21, 2006)

Fellas.. do count me in!

Im Aakash T. frm belghoria.
Rit nw im prep.ing fro my boardz (aissce) and thoze various competetive xamz.

Well... then dat makez me the youngest in da group. (as of yet)... im sure.. more will join in dayz 2 come.


----------



## royal (Nov 21, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Thats just 9 bucks for a moserbaer.wow,its a steal!!!



But I get @10 bucks a piece at my place 

And *KNIWOR* .. I was hoping you would bump.

Still, there's plenty more Calcuttans out here. I think I'll send PMs to as many as I can


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 21, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> But I get @10 bucks a piece at my place
> 
> And *KNIWOR* .. I was hoping you would bump.
> 
> Still, there's plenty more Calcuttans out here. I think I'll send PMs to as many as I can



And I get Moser Baer at only one shop at my place in Shyambazar and that too the CD-R's cost me Rs.11 per piece. All other shops have a affinity towards Amkette  , no moser baer, imation, samsung, etc.


----------



## royal (Nov 21, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> And I get Moser Baer at only one shop at my place in Shyambazar and that too the CD-R's cost me Rs.11 per piece. All other shops have a affinity towards Amkette  , no moser baer, imation, samsung, etc.



thats tough, man


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 22, 2006)

hi everyone, just talked to sabret00the n digitized, n we are thinkin of arrangin for the get-together on monday, durin lunch time. will that b a problem for any of you? if yes plz let us know. n i waz xpectin more people 2 reply to this thread, so if u know of sumone who hasnt replied yet, do pm him/her.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2006)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> hi everyone, just talked to sabret00the n digitized, n we are thinkin of arrangin for the get-together on monday, durin lunch time. will that b a problem for any of you? if yes plz let us know. n i waz xpectin more people 2 reply to this thread, so if u know of sumone who hasnt replied yet, do pm him/her.



John_the_ultimate: Can we count you in? We have informed you so much in advance in case you had other plans. We will be meeting in the evening.


----------



## royal (Nov 23, 2006)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> hi everyone, just talked to sabret00the n digitized, n we are thinkin of arrangin for the get-together on monday, durin lunch time. will that b a problem for any of you? if yes plz let us know. n i waz xpectin more people 2 reply to this thread, so if u know of sumone who hasnt replied yet, do pm him/her.



Oh man, thats tough...  I won't be able to make it. I am having some pressure at present


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 23, 2006)

@digitized
Will surely call u if I can make it.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2006)

hey just "one idea can change ur life"


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2006)

Guys I wud like u to knw that I have an off on Tuesday.So if u guys wanna plan a G2G(get2gether) on Tuesday wud be very good for me.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 27, 2006)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Guys I wud like u to knw that I have an off on Tuesday.So if u guys wanna plan a G2G(get2gether) on Tuesday wud be very good for me.



What does Gauravakaasid have to say to this?


----------



## soumya (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Guys, Let me in!!! I am Soumya from Barasat. I am doing BBA (H) 2nd yr from B.P. Poddar Institute of Management and Technology (Salt Lake Sector-V campus near Capgemini).


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 13, 2006)

Raj, fro m Jadvpr, Kolkata


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 18, 2006)

got gauravakaasid's p.m. well I'am open to meeting up wid u guys anyday.....no issues with me.I think the reason why I wanted to setup this Calcutta Chapter was to bring close people of the same likings and so that we cud communicate more easily and sort out each others tech issues and problems and so on...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

nice idea. though i m from the opposite part of india from kolkata


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ didnt get the joke dear I guess everyone in this thread is from Calcutta


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

i m from rajasthan.Sorry wrong place to be.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Kolkatans,

First of all merry christmas and season's greetings.

It's being a long time since I am writing in this thread. I require some help from you, if possible. I have posted in many threads here that I have been incorrectly billed on account of using dataone broadband (plan: home 500). They did not consider the night unlimited usage as free and gave me a huge bill considering the night unlimited usage as extra broadband usage charge over 1024MB. The first erroneous bill came in the 2nd month of usage only, i.e. July 2006. The connection was taken in June 2006. I have given numerous applications to the local AOTR, Commercial officer, SDE (Broadband), DGM (Broadband), GM (Broadband), etc since August 2006 to rectify my bill but they have fallen into deaf ears. My applications were accompanied with proper proof. Sometimes BSNL reported they have lost the application and told me to give another, sometimes the AOTR told me there are no free usage in Home 500  , sometimes they are on leave on visiting days, sometimes they come to office at 12:30PM (when visiting hours are from 11AM-1PM), sometimes they do not come to office altogether.

This has been continuing from August 2006 onwards. Now, since BSNL has been indefinitely delaying the correction of the erroneous telephone bills, additional wrong bills have been generated month after month. Since september'06, all incoming and outgoing facilities on the phone has been withdrawn and since december 2006, I am not being able to connect to Dataone. On checking from someone else's connection, I found that my username has been suspended, due to which I cannot extract fresh usage records from the site for months sept, oct, nov 2006 etc, if indeed I need them as proof for submitting a fresh application. Initially BSNL made some rosy promises regarding my application so I did not save the usage records for Sept, oct, nov 2006. I only have the usage records for july and august with the night unlimted usage clearly highlighted.

Since I am nnot being able to use any of their services (either bfone or dataone) since this month, I made an application to disconnect all services and take the ADSL modem from my house. But they did not receive the application saying that they need clearance from the accounts department. Then I made another application to send me a separate bill for the phone as the dataone bill is disputed. They did not entertain it. After all, the reason for the first application (disconnection) was for a reason. If I do not get to use ANY of BSNL's services, why should they charge me and why should I give useless rentals?

Myself and my family are thoroughly fed up, disgusted and want to severe all ties with BSNL inspite of them announcing rosy 1Mbps/2Mbps plans. So just wanted to ask you friends, do any one of you have had a similar experience with billing problems with BSNL? If so, please post here. My family is seriously thinking of moving to consumer court. We will appeal to correct the bill, that's the primary objective. Secondary appeal is to seek monetary compensation in terms of customer harrasment, delays and what not. They will have two alternatives, either to give the amount of money they have wrongly billed (in excess of Rs.50000 in over 5 months) or give me unlimited use of their 1Mbps connection for 100 months for Rs.500 monthly rental (Rs.500 X 100 = Rs.50000). They cannot charge a single paisa for it. If I win the case, they will be doomed. 

If anyone has had a similar experience, please post here. Then we could move to court together.


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 31, 2006)

Count me in, I am from Jadavpore.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 31, 2006)

Ashish Jain from Salt Lake


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 2, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> Ashish Jain from Salt Lake



Are you from CTS?


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 10, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Hey rohit, not a big list but these are whom I had recently purchased from:
> 
> For LEADTEK and Zebronics products (GFX card, cabinet, PSU etc)
> M.D. Computer
> ...


 
reposting the info provided by John in the Calcutta thread


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 10, 2007)

Im from cal


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 10, 2007)

Gr8 news finally we have McDonalds at Park Street. De position owned by Blue Fox is now McDonalds. Go chek out the happy price menus.
I'm Lovin It.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I am the latest addition as of today...
Kaustuv from Airport Area..working at Sector V ..
Glad to see this section specifically for the Calcutta people 
__________
Hey guys.. i need your help *urgently!!!*. Am having trouble with my machine.Whenever i try to boot my hard disks start making a clanking sound as if the heads are stuck and can't move. Sometimes its the primary Hard Disk and sometimes its the Secondary One. Also at that point if i inter-change the molex connectors the PC boots but my AGP card warns me that it's not receiving enough juice to power up. Again if i plug out the DVD-Writer then sometimes it boots fine with no AGP woes (i.e. it gets all the juice) and other times it still gives me the that the card is not getting enough power. Guys help me solve the problem. I am having a Navtech 400W SMPS. If it really the SMPS problem then am willing to change it . Else if it is because of the Hard Disk having worn out their lives then i need to get it replaced at once for i have no intention of loosing all my precious data ..specifically my Steam files of which no current back up exists.. 

*HELP!!!!*


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, Let us have a meet on "March 17th", i.e. next Saturday, or maybe it can be Sunday, 18th March, Someone please suggest a good meeting spot, and how many can be there, this has already been postponed too long.

*EDIT: Meet canceled due to tension in the city*


----------



## royal (Mar 12, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> Ashish Jain from Salt Lake


 
From which block ? And where do you work ?

As for March 17th meeting, wish I were there


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi i am from Diamond Harbour,   i can meet you 17 march .....but where? It will be better if the meeting place is in central or south kolkata.....


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys just plan up and then lemme knw no probs...


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

cant say right now, but i guess a central location wud b ideal. like park street, esplanade, or the maidan (we can all fit there). take care

regards,
sam


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 12, 2007)

hey guys, glad to see so many willing to meet at last. wat abt McDonald's? i wanna love it too 

@sysfilez...hope ya like my idea


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 13, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> hey guys, glad to see so many willing to meet at last. wat abt McDonald's? i wanna love it too
> 
> @sysfilez...hope ya like my idea



Then McDonald's it is, we just need to agree upon the time, and "gauravakaasid" just PM guys who u think might join, and tell them to look this thread up again.
*EDIT: Meet canceled due to tension in the city*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 13, 2007)

McDonald's, not a bad idea, but what about the time? It will be better if we meet in afternoon, not in evening....


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 13, 2007)

Idea is good (Mc Donalds) i have to check out my timings. 
tnx


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 15, 2007)

March 17th, McDonalds, 12:30PM 

Who all can make it? Is there a 'bandh' on 17th due to recent events?

*EDIT: Meet canceled due to tension in the city*


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 15, 2007)

*****ALERT UPDATES : tension expected this weekend as there might be a Bengal Strike,plz refrain from making any plans this week*****


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 15, 2007)

we all forgot 1 thing. how do we make out who is who in the crowd.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 15, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *****ALERT UPDATES : tension expected this weekend as there might be a Bengal Strike,plz refrain from making any plans this week*****



*I HEREBY CALL CANCELLATION OF THE MEET DUE TO THE STRIKE AND TENSION IN THE CITY.*

Man...this makes me sad....after long we made a plan and darn city goes on frenzy........strike,bandh...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 19, 2007)

bah....i hate monday mornings 

wat abt u guyz?

and wat abt our plan to meet up?

@sysfilez...me checked out McDonald's(and da gals too ) on saturday...great place...but i feel KFC is better value for money and food is filling too....Mc sasta hai but small portions . btw the sundaes are gr8!


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 20, 2007)

let me join dis group also...wen n where, i love big mac...ummm, KFC'll also do...ginger burger...so wen???
__________
i'm saiki, from howrah, graduated in medicine...@sysfilez welcome me dude


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 21, 2007)

where has everyone gone?


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 21, 2007)

@ saiki welcome buddy.
@gaurav : wat abt the plan? 

everybody leave ur opinion soon here.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 21, 2007)

^^me got got no probs at all.....as was decided, am kool with Mc, i.e, if everyone agrees. wat say? n btw, ho do we recognise each other?


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 22, 2007)

^^how do we recognise each other? precisely that was thw ques i asked in my above post but no one got it i guess.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you guys planning to have a lunch party or a dinner party?

BTW, no female digit forum members?


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 22, 2007)

^^ we have no problem with lunch or dinner provided u r paying de bill. he he he.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^Let Jasubhai Digital Media or one of our digit admins pay the bill.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^ good one.....
ok Gaurav called me today he was asking which day is and wat time is ok.I have night shifts which start from 8pm so I think if we meet up at City Center then 6pm shud be fine but if we meet at park street then I guess 4:30pm wud be fine with me.I wud like to suggest Pizza hut in City Center in case we meet at City Center or McDonalds if we meet up in Park Street......will be fun.....


----------



## royal (Mar 22, 2007)

Guys remember to take some pics and post them


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 22, 2007)

digit admin is payin da bill??? wow...n digitized don't excite sysfilez abt girlz...he's always charged up...ya kno


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 23, 2007)

me have sent pm to these members:

*sabret00the
shyamno
digitized
john_the_ultimate
Anindya
sysfilez
Kniwor
akuCRACKER
soumya
rajaryan_13
techno tublai
ajayashish
teknoPhobia
rb_kaustuv
Tech.Masti
saikibryan*

and sent a separate pm to *royal*, since he's in uk. do leme know if i have missed out anyone....

@*digitized*.....no female members....tuff luk....looks lik calcutta females ain't that tech savvy


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 23, 2007)

lotz of interesting developments. i guess everyone is excited for the meet. 

@saikibryan: buddy will u b ableto come? i know its to far now, do give it a try. and yes dont open ur mouth abt me. 

@gaurav: hey buddy working hard for the meet. fully appreciate ur effort. tnx for the invitation. hope everybody turns up. btw did u get my office number?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

It seems I am not in luck, I am leaving for Jaipur today evening on 23rd March, and will return on 2nd april morning, So cant make it since I'm not in the city. I was so much willing to meet you guys, But I'll be there next time.

Have fun you guys.



and BTW to recognize, just tell the McD guy that there's a digit meet here, and we are sitting there, If someone comes send him there, then whoever enters will ask those guys and they'll tell,it's as simple, old, and usual method.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2007)

Tough luck people. Was really hoping to meet you people (this meet is long overdue) but I have some other commitments which were made around one week in advance. Gaurav knows about it.

@Gauravakaasid: thanks for the invitation anyway.
__________
So is Jasubhai Digital Media ultimately paying the bill?


----------



## royal (Mar 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> no female members....tuff luk....looks lik calcutta females ain't that tech savvy


 
So I wont be missing a great deal  

Anyway guys dont forget to post pics of the meet


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 23, 2007)

my gawd!....only 3 members can make it tomorrow (+1, including me). wat do people? do we meet or do we *"postpone"* it again?


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ I was waiting for others to reply since nobody replied I guess *Gaurav* we shud *postpone *the *meet*...*wat else can we do!!!*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 23, 2007)

ok boss....wat else can we do


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry Bobby, Gaurav and others...........Just don't have time (official work). Did talk with "digitized" on phone.........he is also not able to make it. Since Rohit (Kniwor) is also not able to come, maybe we should really postpone it. 
But if the meet goes as planned then maybe next time I could join you.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 24, 2007)

cant join, i have special class  bad luck.... BTW those who will meet today *ENJOY* and posts some picture of meetings


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 24, 2007)

tats so sad gaurav.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2007)

^^ kya kare......cant do much abt it.....neways how abt next sunday?? (1st april) can everyone leme know whether that's ok?


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 24, 2007)

i guess we hav to give others an ultimatum, he he he.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 24, 2007)

*Lets make it 2nd April Sunday*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2007)

^^u called me up in d morning??? sry boss...was dead asleep 

btw, 2nd april's monday....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 24, 2007)

1st april, next sunday or 2nd april monday still have no problem.... but what is the time? 4 pm?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2007)

wat abt the others????


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 26, 2007)

As I already said I am out of town, and will return monday morning. So I have no problem with 2nd April, monday. But cant come on sunday(1st april), because I will arrive back in kolkata on 2nd morning.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 27, 2007)

hope monday's not an issue with other members....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 28, 2007)

no problem on Monday after 3 PM...


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 28, 2007)

^^Monday after 3pm will be fine with me too


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 29, 2007)

ok....... then Monday 4PM fixed??? but we need more response quickly....


----------



## Beckham_101 (Mar 29, 2007)

My name is Babek..I am from Baku...I search pupil from Baku...Is  there have any pupil from Baku..I think football is life..And Manchestr United is favorite club..


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 29, 2007)

Beckham_101 said:
			
		

> My name is Babek..I am from Baku...I search pupil from Baku...Is there have any pupil from Baku..I think football is life..And Manchestr United is favorite club..


 




WTF is this?


----------



## Adhip007 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, I am from Kestopur, Doing B.Sc final year


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 29, 2007)

*welcome *in *bro*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmm..monday...ok...me in....

wat abt d others?

one more thing.....aint *saurav_cheeta* & *dissel* also from kolkata?

also *rajat22*


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 30, 2007)

hi gaurav, 
so once again everything is ready. i will follow the rest of the gang. no probs here mate. but i might be a bit late. do tell the mc donalds guys where u ppl r sitting.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 30, 2007)

not even ready yet boss....about 5 members only....


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 30, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> not even ready yet boss....about 5 members only....


 
 

*brethren count on me anytime!!!*


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 31, 2007)

Monday 4PM I have no problem coming....

@Tech.Masti
thanks for PM, also post the names of all members coming... (updated If possible)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 31, 2007)

*shyamno
digitized
john_the_ultimate
Anindya
sysfilez
Kniwor
akuCRACKER
soumya
rajaryan_13
techno tublai
ajayashish
teknoPhobia
rb_kaustuv
saikibryan*
           i just send PM to uplisted members and requested them to reply quickly in this thread for 2nd april meet.... i know here are more kolkatan's but cant remember their names.... anyone please send them PM.....


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 31, 2007)

*So far these people are coming on Monday 2nd April,4PM*
*gauravakaasid*
*sabret00the*
*Tech.Masti*
*Kniwor*
*sysfilez*

*wat about the rest?*


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 31, 2007)

so sad only five of us. kolkata boys wake up, set an example. 
hey sabret00the tell them four girls r joinin may be then they will come runnin. hi hi.
well is saikibryan comin? send him an invi..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 31, 2007)

^^ he he  ..... BTW Still only 5 members, we need more members.....


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 31, 2007)

@sysfilez...@techmasti....buddy don't count me, if time permits i'll join along
still can't tell ya for sure...good luck
tight lines


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

I would've loved to come if you guys could have postponed the meet by a day or two.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 31, 2007)

i dnt have any probs at all.....da more da merrier.......btw *aryayush*....ur comin down to kol to get a digicam na?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

No, I am going to start studying there.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 31, 2007)

dats gr8! but study wat?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Interior design from INIFD, New Market and multimedia from Arena Multimedia, Chowringhee.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 31, 2007)

wow! so u'll b bringin down ur mac too?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Mar 31, 2007)

sorry guys for disheartening you all for the meet on 2nd April..got a Go-Live of a proj. on that day..would have been happier if i could have also joined you guys out there..never mind..will find another time to catch up with you people eventually...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> wow! so u'll b bringin down ur mac too?


I doubt that. I don't carry it around much.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 31, 2007)

*say wat lets keep the meet on the same date and whoever wants can join up...usual meeting place :- McDonalds Park Street.*
*We can form a Calcutta Chapter and then organise regular G2Gs thereafter...*
*If there's a web developer then we might create a small website of our's maintained by the Calcutta community itself...shall deal with all tech info from Calcutta,comp shops,best deals,member configs,tech issues and problems,etc,....and so on cud be discussed on Monday to be put on the pipeline....*

*All are welcome to provide inputs and opinions.*
*All are invited to the Get-together(G2G) on the 2nd of April*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2007)

I send PM to subratabera and he replied that he try his best to attend,  actually he will  be busy in that time.... so we are only 5 members   and time is 4PM.... right??


----------



## soumya (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry...i can't make it....i will definitely try in the near future though!!!


----------



## n7610 (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be attending USEFI Library on Monday, so, can you please give me the exact direction of the Place where you guyess are meeting !! ??

I mean to say Road directioon from American Center to the place where we are suppose to meet... ??

Count me in... If i can find the place


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 1, 2007)

@Tech.Masti....boss, wats the status now? 5-6members yet.....so is tomorrow confirmed?

@n7610....welcome dude....u know whr park street is? ask sumone thr to give u directions to Flury's. u'll find McDonalds just opp to Flury's


----------



## n7610 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you... !! well hope to find it.. but was expecting a better direction... !!  as cant find any thing in *www.mcdonaldsindia.com/rlocator/index.html as for Kolkata counter !! 

P.S. How many of us are coming... and How I am suppose to find you guyess ?? as how to identify ?? and whats the final time ?? is it 4PM ?? or 3PM ?? what ??


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Park Street metro _ke paas hi hai_. Ask anyone.


----------



## Anindya (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello thanks for informing me. I can come at around 4.30pm. But dont worry i will not late than that. But how to recognise each other. I will directly come from college so if possible plz wait for me i will definitely come around that time. This is from a cafe that i am writing this so i wont be able to get any msg after 5.45pm today. Do tell me how to recognize people.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, gourav  4 PM confirmed,  now we are 7


----------



## n7610 (Apr 1, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Do tell me how to recognize people.


same thing i would also want to know.. !!


----------



## aku (Apr 1, 2007)

not possible for me.. wud have been possible aftr 8th


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2007)

*crazy kidd* may join with us....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 1, 2007)

hmmm.....so 7 of us....not bad.....

to all of u who cant make it.....is it possible for you to meet up on a weekend?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Any date after the second.


----------



## n7610 (Apr 2, 2007)

So its Fixed na we are meeting on Monday at 4PM at that Parkstreet McDonalds ??


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 2, 2007)

100% fixed....


----------



## n7610 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update, but how will i recognise/identify you guyes??


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 2, 2007)

*To all in this thread plz suggest a NAME for our group in Calcutta......ok lemme suggest this (if mods have no probs though) :- ThinkDigitCalcutta*


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, I've just no landed in Kolkata after hectic journey, about the name, I don't even read Digit, and I'm not sure we need a name either, If we do, we'll talk when we meet.....

There is a tiny possibility of my being late(or absent) as when I landed here, I have been informed that I am summoned by DEAN of my college at 2:00PM today, so If he lectures me for long, or keeps me waiting, I can be late or absent. But I'll try my very best to make it on time.

The first one who goes there will tell the McD person that If someone comes asking for Digit Members meet, send them there, everyone just ask the guys If they know of any digit meet, If they don't, you are possibly the first one. It should not be hard to find each other, no big deal.


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 2, 2007)

hi everyone, 
well as told earlier, i will be late but i will definitely join. 
hope we all have fun, and pls dont forget to bring a camera so tat we can upload pics of our meet.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 2, 2007)

am bringin a camera along......my chances of makin it are 60-40 tho


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 2, 2007)

Going to the dean, let's see what he has to say, hope he leaves me on time to join you guys.


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 2, 2007)

is it some kind of prank going on or wat. 
@ gaurav
kya yaar abhi tu bol raha hai 60-40. 
now i am confused to go or not to go.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 2, 2007)

The guy just free me yaar, he actually called  me to rant on my attendance in the college, and then made me attend some crappy lecture on cryptographic systems, I'm badly pissed, wtf, I could've been there, lecture mein neend bhi nahi aayi yaar, darn these old profs...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 2, 2007)

so people.......the number of members who *"actually"* made it to the *"meet"* is *2*! whatever happened to the others????


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^ok,today's meet was a serious disaster considering the fact that we all had so much time to decide and plan things but everything fell apart due to lack of co-ordination. end of the day i think people came at diff times no way to identify anyone in such a big place like Mcdonald's coz none of us had the others number.next time we'll have a single point of contact who will have everyone's number and a co-ordinator to plan everything.i suggest we meet every 2 months.lets make the  brotherhood grow.any girl listening is welcome too.

End of the day I was waiting in front of McDs and then Gaurav came over...so we went inside and spent some time discussing hardware configs mainly graphics cards,etc....we had no one's number so cudnt contact anyone....


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 3, 2007)

I am very sorry(also ashamed) for not being able to make after telling I will, anyhow, please count me out of any meet next time, as I have exams in 3 weeks, and after that I'm moving to Delhi permanently.


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 3, 2007)

i was very dissappointed last day.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry i cant make it, mera pet kharab hua hei, not ok yet,  risk nehi liya.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 3, 2007)

@sysfilez....disappointed as in????


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 3, 2007)

i was there... and i was there from 4:30 -5pm no one was there. i asked all the grps of guys and also the mcdonald guy.


----------



## Anindya (Apr 3, 2007)

sabret00the^^^ok,today's meet was a serious disaster considering the fact that we all had so much time to decide and plan things but everything fell apart due to lack of co-ordination. end of the day i think people came at diff times no way to identify anyone in such a big place like Mcdonald's coz none of us had the others number.next time we'll have a single point of contact who will have everyone's number and a co-ordinator to plan everything.i suggest we meet every 2 months.lets make the brotherhood grow.any girl listening is welcome too.

End of the day I was waiting in front of McDs and then Gaurav came over...so we went inside and spent some time discussing hardware configs mainly graphics cards,etc....we had no one's number so cudnt contact anyone.... 

Friends or brothers, I was there from 4.10pm - 4.35pm. I was carrying a blue tuition bag wearing a dark yellowish t-shirt and a faded blue jeans, if anybody had seen me. Bad Luck.  

I think that idea of putting a coordinator in place and giving our ph no. will be a good thing. As for the name of out group well it can be THINKKOLKATA. Anyway i really left sad for not getting anyone. Hope next time it wont be the same.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 3, 2007)

oh no.....so others did turn up.....sorry guys..

well our First Meet had a lot of initial hiccups.....lets hope our second doesn't suffer the same fate. So maybe we should exchange our numbers, and have a SPOC and mods to ensure the that this isn't repeated the next time.

btw, chek out this pic:
*i176.photobucket.com/albums/w192/gauravsaha/ThinkDigit%20Meet/Picture001-1.jpg
that's me n sabret00the (a.k.a Bobby)

@Kniwor...hey dude..was lookin forward to meetin up with u....there's no way u can meet up?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ who is in the left? You?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 3, 2007)

^^Bobby on the left......n wat happend to u boss? u were supposed to com over.....


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 3, 2007)

@gauravakaasid
Well, I will try to make it on next visit, I was kinda planning on just coming not speaking much here, felt really bad about telling that I'll come and not being able to make it(and I was one of the ones who said I'll surely come). So next time you guys plan a meet, I will try to come, but don't count on me beforehand. (I had to attend a sucking lecture, which is not even my subject, imagine my frustration.)


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 3, 2007)

@gourav....check PM
its now easy to recognise u both guys in next meet.... again sorry for my absence ...


----------



## royal (Apr 4, 2007)

kniwor  why are you moving to Delhi man ? Don't like Kolkata ?  

BTW, snaps of some girls should have been taken


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 5, 2007)

Not that yaar, (I don't understand Bengali though, and humidity is killing), but I'm completing my graduation this year, and then moving to Delhi for masters...


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 5, 2007)

Where do u study in Cal?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys my self sudip from garia, like to join u in tht forum.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 5, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Where do u study in Cal?



B.Stat, Indian Statistical Institute

you a student too??


----------



## sr_garg (Apr 5, 2007)

*hey bro. nice thread... good thinking...

hiii to everybody here. I'm Saurav Garg, from Goabagan, near Khanna.

meanwhile chk out my thread also... address given in my signature...

thnx*


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 5, 2007)

never noticed this thread...
Oh well i Am frm salt lake


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, If u'd not have written "Rome 233 B.C" as ur location someone might have PM'd you.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

sr_garg said:
			
		

> *hey bro. nice thread... good thinking...*
> 
> *hiii to everybody here. I'm Saurav Garg, from Goabagan, near Khanna.*
> 
> ...


 
cool man; Now can u give me a low budget pc config with 3 GHz Intel (2Mb L2) 512 RAM, SATA HDD (80 GB) - pls specify manufacturers & current price. don't forget to give dealer's addres/ph no


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 5, 2007)

@royal....we could have, but dint take the chance as the meet was already screwed 

@sr_garg,Darthvader,ITTechPerson.....welcome to this thread dudes....
do tell us somethin abt urselves too...


----------



## royal (Apr 5, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> never noticed this thread...
> Oh well i Am frm salt lake


 
Which block?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 5, 2007)

^^hey boss....u bak in *Good old Kolkata*? wen did ya com bak?


----------



## royal (Apr 6, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^hey boss....u bak in *Good old Kolkata*? wen did ya com bak?



Came back on 31st March...shall be going again in May


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 7, 2007)

Can we plan a meet on Saturday 19th May or 20th May Sunday.

This way it will be planned well ahead, it will also be about 1.5 months to last meet.


----------



## sigma84 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hiiiiii i live in garia !!!!! Were any of you guys member of projectw i can`t seem to log in tht site !!! Any of you guys facing the problem or is it just me ??????????


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 7, 2007)

HB block
@kniwor : I just returned from 233 BC via a time machine , will go bak soon , hence forgot to change location


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 8, 2007)

@ Kniwor..... i vote for 20 May sunday ,  those couldnt come due to job in last meet, they able to join....


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok may 20th shall be the next meet of the Calcutta chapter of this forum.we shall need a co-ordinator and a spoc.i wud like Gaurav to be the spoc.people plz pm me all of ur numbers.u may call me at 98360 38777 and one more thing is that i think this thread shud get sticky status.can anyone get the mods into the loop.further,i wud like to know if G2Gs are ok as far as the rules of the forum is concerned.thnx to all and keep the faith.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 8, 2007)

^^boss, dont ask mods to make this a sticky, then others mite also want region wise stickies!!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry about not replying, I haven't really been here the last week or two, been busy with some stuff, If I'm in Cal at that point in time Ill make it a point to attend the next meet. BTW, I'm shifting to Mumbai by the end of June, wont be coming back for at least a few years.


----------



## Pravas (Apr 27, 2007)

Has any one bought himself/herself the XFX 8600gt, and hows its performance and price. Please reply me soon.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 27, 2007)

^^wrong place dude, post this in the correct thread


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the location of Andhra Pradesh tourism here in Kolkata? Our family is planning on a trip to Vizag/Araku and I need the address to book the ITDC/AP tourism hotel(s).

Thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello Guyess,

Can any one let me know, the availibility of D965WH board in Kolkata, as when calling many says they dont have it, Barlia on other hand said they have, when i send some one to pick it up, they hand him D965RY 

so, if any one know where to find D965WH at present in Kolkata, please post..

Thank you...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 27, 2007)

@digitized
Andhra Pradesh Tourism Development Corporation 
4/1, Sikkim House, 1st Floor, Middle Tone Street
Kolkata 700 071
Ph: 033-22813679


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 28, 2007)

@digitized....hope u aint plannin to go before 20th may, huh??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^No.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 28, 2007)

hope everyone is aware that May 20th is approaching, and lets make this meet a success guys.

i am trying to compile a list of all members from kolkata n around, so that everyone gets to know about this meet.

also, will the members from kolkata n west bengal, who haven't posted in this thread, please do so.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 28, 2007)

try lalani near dalhousie they seem to have it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is the news from Chandi Market Kolkata 

E6600 is 11000/- +TAX 
P5B V is 7200/- +TAX 
D965WH is 7700/- +TAX 

good news i finally found D965WH bad news i am bit confuse with P5B V  as never saw that board in action where as on paper the board looks gr8. bettern than D965WH  

thank you.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 28, 2007)

@sr_garg,Darthvader,ITTechPerson.....welcome to this thread dudes....
do tell us somethin abt urselves too...[/quote]

Hi, thanks for ur warm welcome - It's a cool to be a member of this forum when u saw somany technical resorcefull person from all over the country is trying to help fresh users & exchanging resorces with each other. The way they hande every query & try to resolve - tht amazing.

This Kolkata thread is an awsome idea also, there is nothing big 2 tell about me - I am from Garia, work as tech support in IT.
I will love to join u whenever u need, pls nock me if u need any resorce anytime.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 28, 2007)

that's great! n very encouraging . thank you.
n wat about the others?


----------



## satanlives (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys
good to fianlly see so many techies from calcutta
btw im from chandni


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 28, 2007)

naa we are replacing u and pretty soon we will be Even Bangalore's daddy


----------



## Anindya (Apr 28, 2007)

So many Calcuttans right here right now!!!!!!!

I may not be able to come on 20th. Coz i am going to Kedar Badri on that day. Plz dont ask me to postpone as it was planned months ago. MY LUCK IS REALLY BAD. I HAD COME AT THE LAST MEET AT MACDONALDS BUT COULD NOT FIND ANYONE. 

Thanks Gaurav for noticing that i was unavailable. I had cited the reason in this thread.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 29, 2007)

where is the meet btw??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 29, 2007)

@satanlives.....hello there! din't know satan lived in chandni 

@Darthvader......that will take about 2-3 years more boss to top b'lore, n not for the meet 

@Anindya.....geez dude,wen r u leavin? n sorry for wat happened at the earlier meet. learnt a lot from the previous one tho. n as for noticing that you weren't around, ur avatar was a big factor, coz no one here has books in it!

n the meet venue will be decided by a poll, am askin sabret00the to do it.


----------



## Anindya (Apr 29, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Anindya.....geez dude,wen r u leavin? n sorry for wat happened at the earlier meet. learnt a lot from the previous one tho. n as for noticing that you weren't around, ur avatar was a big factor, coz no one here has books in it!
> 
> n the meet venue will be decided by a poll, am askin sabret00the to do it.



The train is at around 8pm. Will leave from home at around 6-6.15pm.
Let me see whether i will be able to join or not. LET THE PLAN BE READY!!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

^^Let the Games...er....Planning Begin!!

Guys, put in your ideas too. Looking forward to them.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 30, 2007)

What about another meet at Mcdonald's?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ no problem.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

^^no problem for me too, n the others???


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys I will like to meet u, how could I find u ? as I don't know any one of u.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

i'll pm everyone, giving sabret00the's n my number. this time, i assure u, no mistakes


----------



## Anindya (Apr 30, 2007)

Gaurav plz dont PM me. It will be a waste. I will follow the planning and will let u all know at last whether i will be able to make it or not.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2007)

arey yaar, no prob for me. i'll pm everyone, so that everyone is aware of this. there are some members from kolkata, who either haven't yet posted in this thread or maybe they don't want to


----------



## sabret00the (May 1, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> arey yaar, no prob for me. i'll pm everyone, so that everyone is aware of this. there are some members from kolkata, who either haven't yet posted in this thread or maybe they don't want to


 
Gaurav I'm sure the kind of organisation skills ur showing I believe if ur Manager got to know about it back in CTS boss trust me ur in for a promotion...

*My dear Brothers need the latest Calcutta prices for the following:-*
1. Intel Core2Duo E6600 and E6420
2. Asus P5N 32e SLI
3. Nvidia 8600GTS and 8800GTS 320mb
4. 1 GB 667mb DDR2 ram
5. 250GB sata HDD


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 2, 2007)

^^going on saturday to Jai Mahavir. will check up the gfx card prices. also, aint 400mhz ddr1 ram available anymore kya?? n as for me being a manager, sumday will be one, maybe 7-8 yrs down the line
and have to promote this meet boss, dunno y so many knowledgeable people from kolkata have this thing about having a meet, maybe they are more comfortable behind their tfts n crts!! (and this is where the adda culture started!!)

o, n people, need a lappy for max 30k. can u post some configs? can go in for Acer/Dell/HP/Compaq.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> arey yaar, no prob for me. i'll pm everyone, so that everyone is aware of this. there are some members from kolkata, who either haven't yet posted in this thread or maybe they don't want to




yes some kolkata'n not want to join us  

and Dell have any laptop under 30k??? Acer have lots i know....


----------



## sabret00the (May 2, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^going on saturday to Jai Mahavir. will check up the gfx card prices.


 
Okies



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> also, aint 400mhz ddr1 ram aint available anymore kya??


 
No its is very much Available and plz inquire with Vedanth,Supreme or Arihanth Computers



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> n as for me being a manager, sumday will be one, maybe 7-8 yrs down the line


 
Aleast I'm trying to be one at the moment Friday is my final interview - so wish me luck!!!!!



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> and have to promote this meet boss, dunno y so many knowledgeable people from kolkata have this thing about having a meet, maybe they are more comfortable behind their tfts n crts!! (and this is where the adda culture started!!)


 
I reserve my comments 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> o, n people, need a lappy for max 30k. can u post some configs? can go in for Acer/Dell/HP/Compaq.


 
No Dell dosent sell any laptops for less than Rs.30k

If ur willing to settle down for Intel Celeron M proccy then go for a *HCL AX001002* which shud cost u around Rs.27500/- 

A Centrino based lappy shud be around Rs.32000/-


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 2, 2007)

I have informed "digitized" and "sabertoothe" that at this moment out of India.........don't know if I could make it. I know the meet is  on the 20th but my return is not yet fixed.........if I return, surely count me in.

@gaurav
Last month I had bought CORSAIR Value Select 1GB *2 DDR 400 from tirupathi........it was available then.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 2, 2007)

@sabret00the....best of luck boss! so, what planz after u become one? if u can, get Dell to introduce some models in sub 30k category

and i have no probs goin in for AMD based systems. gimme a decent config that will last for atleast 2 years.

@Tech.Masti......well, i'll pm those members still. also wich acer models are widin 30k? can u gimme the links.

@john......o ok, dint know that. i'll get with digitized n sabret00the
what was the price of corsair then? n where is tirupati exactly?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2007)

@sabret00the: Are you coming for interview in CTS?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 2, 2007)

^^dnt think so, he's an out n out hardware guy, won't be swiching over to software


----------



## sabret00the (May 2, 2007)

@ Digitized : I dont think I wud like to move to CTS bro

@ Gaurav : hey thnx bro but only cleared the online written and psychometric tests...and appreared for GDs long way to go bro and very stiff competition...I guess may be next time will happen...anyways lets see...

BTW:I wud like to quote our frnd Kniwor here:-



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> where do I get "Arctic Silver 5" in kolkata, and for how much


 
even I'm looking for the same for my Girl Frnd's ageing comp with a presscott proccy.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @ Digitized : I dont think I wud like to move to CTS bro
> 
> @ Gaurav : hey thnx bro but only cleared the online written and psychometric tests...and appreared for GDs long way to go bro and very stiff competition...I guess may be next time will happen...anyways lets see...
> 
> ...



You can try the Antec's dealer: Deals in both Antec and coolermaster.

Vendor :ALFA TECH
G-48, Kamalalaya Centre
156A, Lenin Sarani
Kolkata - 700 013


----------



## sabret00the (May 2, 2007)

^^^ thnx a lot that's probably a good place to start


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 3, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Tech.Masti......well, i'll pm those members still. also wich acer models are widin 30k? can u gimme the links.


sorry, no link,  actually see on TOI, they give AD. regularly in TOI business page....Acer have some good budget model in around 30k ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 3, 2007)

^^thanks man

@digitized.....wishin ya a very happy b'day boss! so, u were at home ya slogged at office? 

@sabret00the.....best of luck for tomorrow dude. best of luck from all of us here!


----------



## Anindya (May 3, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIGITIZED BRO!!!!!!!!!!
ALLTHEBEST TO SABRET00THE!!!
Plz let us know what happened.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2007)

^^ same here...... 
           @gourav.......     Check todays ANANDABAZAAR PATRIKA's third page,  Acer give a laptop Ad,  its costs 25k without tax.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 4, 2007)

^^will do boss


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIGITIZED BRO!!!!!!!!!!
> ALLTHEBEST TO SABRET00THE!!!
> Plz let us know what happened.



Thanks


----------



## sabret00the (May 5, 2007)

^^^ thanks a lot guys today had the personal interview...was more or less ok...now lets see wat happens....


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 5, 2007)

^^kaisa hua interview? wen will the results be out? today or monday?


----------



## royal (May 5, 2007)

hey digitized belated happy b'day man  

Where's the treat  ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> hey digitized belated happy b'day man
> 
> Where's the treat  ?



Thank you. 
Here's the treat.


----------



## sabret00the (May 8, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Today my expidition started at 9am when I went to Chandni Chowk in Kolkata.I first visited *Vedanth infosys *where they told me *C2d E6600* came for Rs.11000/- + vat.Happy with this knowledge I called up *Rashi Peripherals* for the price of *Asus P5N32 e SLI* .They person on the otherside told me Rs.15000/-
> I then went to *Supreme - The IT Mall *and spoke with my contact there Mr.Manish Khattry who got cracking with his boss p owner of the shop) to beat the price for me..they didnt want to lose me as I'm an old old too old cust.Well I kept waiting and waiting and then I decided to meet the Rashi guy...he gave me a good price...thought of taking the proc from Supreme and the mobo from Rashi but Supreme said they wont sell the proc alone and I'll have to take a proc + mobo bundle.In the meantime went to *Jai Mahavira *and booked an *8600GT *...I know I know..#$%*.Anyways,finally came back to Supreme (I had no other choice as they are the only one's who have the C2D E6600 in Kolkata) and ordered all the following parts:-
> 
> *1.Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4ghz - Rs.12000/- *(I believe the going rate for this proccy in kolkata is somewhere around Rs.12500/- to Rs.13000/- based on availability)
> ...


 
----expecting comments


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 8, 2007)

Wise and excellent purchase


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

Why this C2D is 1k more than what i got from Caltron a week or 8/9 days ago ??? though they took Rs. 3.1k for the transcend 667MHz ram  where as you are getting for 2.4k


----------



## Anindya (May 8, 2007)

Now Sabret what r u doing to do with this monster? I mean how r u going to use it?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 8, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Now Sabret what r u doing to do with this monster? I mean how r u going to use it?



Playing games all day instead of coming to office...  ...Hmmm...these Wiproites... !??!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

One of my friend and me were playing with some video editing software, we got this at the end, thought sharing 

No offence to any Artist in the Video, we respect indiviual CpoyRights and we respect the artists also, this is just for fun, so no offence.

thank you.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPgYMNVah60


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 8, 2007)

@bobby......what in the world are u goin to do with that monster?? n it seems u had quite an adventure dude! as for berlia, even i suggest u keep off it, i myself dont go there, had to go since my friend has been buying his stuff from there


----------



## Anindya (May 8, 2007)

Yes Berlia is hopeless. But plz tell me is there any shop in which prices of all items are lower than the market? Supreme is good but in some cases even it charges more than the market price. As far as i know Saboo and Supreme goes head to head.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

Have u guyess ever considered visiting caltron ?? i found E6600 for 11k there when Supreem or any other was asking minium of 13k


----------



## Anindya (May 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Have u guyess ever considered visiting caltron ?? i found E6600 for 11k there when Supreem or any other was asking minium of 13k



Where is it?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 8, 2007)

Here is another one, *Matrix in Bengali style*..  not made by me, just found some where, and uploaded it..

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7_18uAt7E0

Once again, no offence to any one, i respect the individual copyrights and all the actors in the video, these are just for fun. thank you. 

@Anindya

Caltron
34 Ganesh Chandra Avenue
Kolkata-700013
Phone : 2217227, 2365293
Fax : 2363915, 2217069


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 9, 2007)

@choto.....dude, my friend wants to go in for the acer lappy that your friend has bought, also the compaq 3228 is being considered. so, will Caltron be the best bet?

also, had the matrix clip since my college days, its worth a watch!!


----------



## Hulo (May 9, 2007)

Just purchased one 19" Viewsonic TFT VG921m from M.D. Computers, G.C. Avenue. It cost me 11648 (11200+VAT). I required a non-widescreen model but every other vendor was offering widescreen ones.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 9, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @choto.....dude, my friend wants to go in for the acer lappy that your friend has bought, also the compaq 3228 is being considered. so, will Caltron be the best bet?
> 
> also, had the matrix clip since my college days, its worth a watch!!



you may have to roam around..  i found the caltron offered the best price for me.. may be u can get better deal at other place, therefore take the price, and if u find that caltron is asking more than any other shop do tell them that which shop offered what... !!


----------



## sabret00the (May 9, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Now Sabret what r u doing to do with this monster? I mean how r u going to use it?





			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @bobby......what in the world are u goin to do with that monster?? n it seems u had quite an adventure dude! as for berlia, even i suggest u keep off it, i myself dont go there, had to go since my friend has been buying his stuff from there


 
well took a day's leave from office and just finished assembling the system yesterday...it seems to have started normally and completed "P.O.S.T".There was the usual 1long, 2 short beep of the AWARD BIOS as the video card was missing.Moreover I had though of borrowing one of the 2 hard drives from my existing system however,the 80GB Western Digital PATA hard drive has failed and I will need to take it to the service center and get it replaced.So I'm stuck for a few days.One good new is that the guy at Jai Mahavira called up and said that my 8600GT has arrived.I'll pick it up probably by the end of this week.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> also, had the *matrix clip* since my college days, its worth a watch!!



what is MATRIX CLIP ???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 10, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> what is MATRIX CLIP ???



may be u missed 

but he was talking about these

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPgYMNVah60

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7_18uAt7E0


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

hi All, a gentle reminder that May 20th is approaching.


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

Guys who are interested to meet up on 20th of May can post on this Link:- 
*Calcutta/Kolkata - G2G Thread*


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

@bobby.....add a poll in the new thread for the venue.


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @bobby.....add a poll in the new thread for the venue.


 
I believe instead of adding a poll let all of us go ahead and suggest venues.I feel if lots of people turn up then we might meet in a public place such as Maidan,etc


----------



## sysfilez (May 10, 2007)

hey i got a canon 350D DSLR from jjmehta.


----------



## Kniwor (May 10, 2007)

ha..ha.. we can meet in chandni or somewhere where people can check out tech stuff if we want... can be interesting, but a lousy place for a meet.


----------



## sysfilez (May 10, 2007)

yes maidan is a perfect place for meet. its very cool in the evening.


----------



## mariner_5147 (May 10, 2007)

hi guys,
thnx gauraav for inviting me to join this thread....
I used to live near baguihati, joramondir actually. Now i have shifted a bit further away, in teghoria....


----------



## satanlives (May 10, 2007)

guys who is the best distributor for zebbronics products??
i was looking for zebronics 8800gts 640mb version....
Also who do i contact for asus monitors?? rashi directly...heres the one i wanted
*www.activeinfocom.com/p-category.asp?cid=30&scid=169
One more thing ne idea whose the distyy for zebronics products


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

@bobby.....ok dude, no probs. got the 8600?

@mariner_5147....ur welcome dude, btw i m from joramandir!!!


----------



## karnivore (May 10, 2007)

Hi all kol dudes,

thx 4 the invite.

I understand that u guys r meeting on 20th. Good, but sorry, can't make it. May b some other time.


----------



## saikibryan (May 10, 2007)

my in-laws gonna visit on 20th


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

satanlives said:
			
		

> guys who is the best distributor for zebbronics products??
> i was looking for zebronics 8800gts 640mb version....
> Also who do i contact for asus monitors?? rashi directly...heres the one i wanted
> *www.activeinfocom.com/p-category.asp?cid=30&scid=169
> One more thing ne idea whose the distyy for zebronics products


 
To purchase Zebronics Products you may go to Jai Mahavira for Best prices in Calcutta.
I have purchased an Antibiotic Cabinet for Rs.1900/- and a 500W Platinum SMPS for Rs.1800/- thru them about a year ago.I have already booked a 8600GT with them will pick it up either on Friday or Saturday.
U can contact them at 94330 14651 or 033 3090 1056

Contact Vikas Agarwal of Rashi Peripherals at 9830081700


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 11, 2007)

^bobby, apne 'Monsta' ke purana parts ka kya karega? u know y am asking 

@karnivore.....hi to u to n do try to join us on the 20th 

@saikibryan.....arey yaar, aaja, sysfilez will be coming over too


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2007)

@ gauravakaasid  Thanks for Your PM
I have already Noticed this thread ! As for your kind request I'am posting in
here. As off now I am unable post "a little details" about me. Sorry for that.
Also thanks for your invitation. But wait for the future..................... I will post something about me in here.

I am now out of station.

Also Guys check out this & inform others:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56368
It's really usefull


----------



## sysfilez (May 11, 2007)

@gauravakaasid
hey buddy pls remind me a day b4 the meet, coz i m intoxicated these days after returning from goa n mumbai. we will all chill out in the meet. and yes catch hold of saikibryan, may b he can catch some fishes for us.


----------



## satanlives (May 11, 2007)

guys ne of u intersted in buying my 7800gt?? its xfx and hve the box and everything..
wana upgrade to 8800gts.. ure most welcome to my place to check the card and see it in action pm me if ur intersted...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 11, 2007)

how much r u expecting dude? how old is it?


----------



## saikibryan (May 12, 2007)

i'm also interested...
ur expectations...???


----------



## sabret00the (May 12, 2007)

^^^there u go Gaurav go buddy go grab it....


----------



## sysfilez (May 12, 2007)

hey saiki go grab it man.. dont let gaurav overtake u. he he. 
hi gaurav how r u? hope to c u in the meet.


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2007)

hi am also from kolkata.maybe i am a little too late
by the way gauravakaasid how did u know i'm from kolkata??


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 12, 2007)

^^coz u asked about hardware prices for kolkata in some thread

@Bobby.....abhi paisa nahin hai yaar

@saiki n sysfilez.....already ganging up on me kya


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2007)

hello mates...my name is arunava ray and am from kolkata..am a class XII student...hav just passed XII that is...am a tech freak and heartily recognize kolkata as the growing IT hub of india...we have the best brains across the country and are far more tech concious than peaple across india...WE ROCK


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 12, 2007)

^^hello arunava......seeing u active after a long time here, wat had happened?
also, buddhadeb babu needs u dude


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2007)

^^^...yeah my talents hav not yet been recognized..


----------



## debasish (May 12, 2007)

it is kinda late, cos most of the introduction part is over, anyway i m debasish frm Dum Dum, near Airport.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 12, 2007)

^^no no, its never late for intros. welcome to this thread 
btw, check out this thread too ->
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=494851


----------



## sourav237 (May 13, 2007)

me sourav 4m kalyani a little bit far (5o kms ) from kolkata


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 13, 2007)

^^ No problem.....  you coming 20 May , na?


----------



## ratzee199 (May 14, 2007)

*Invitation*

Hey..i got the invitation through PM for joining...well I'm not from Kolkata but from HALDIA...which is jusy 3 hrs distance 4m KOL...so..
well My name is Jay...
and after completing My MBA i am working in POWER SECTOR...as a MT..graduated from ASANSOL ENGINEERING COLLEGE...in Electronics & Communication...
and Currently I am sorling in Mumbai..
But it's good to join this thread..

I hv just purchased a PC...and I think u guys should know the config...

Core 2 duo E6300;... MSI P 965 NEO;... 2GB 667 Corsair DDR 2;... Seagate 160 GB SATA 2;... GALAXY 8600 GTS 256 MB DDR3;... Cooler Master 600 W Extreme Power SMPS;... Zebronics LAVA (without cabinet);... Creative 5300 Inspire 5.1;.... Viewsonic 1703 17" wide screen;... LG DVD writer...APC 500 VA....


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 14, 2007)

why did u went for LG DVD boss? it's damn bad


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 14, 2007)

how much for the 8600 GTS ?? and How is it running ???


----------



## bukaida (May 14, 2007)

Thank you gourav for such a nice thread.Will have a regular visit surely.I am Pratik from Purbachal,Saltlake.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

^^no thanks required boss, thnk sabret00the a.k.a bobby who came up with the idea of this thread

btw, comin on 20th kya?


----------



## ratzee199 (May 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> how much for the 8600 GTS ?? and How is it running ???



I purchased GALAXY 8600 GTS for 13500 bucks from Lemington Road Mumbai....the performance is very good...even FEAR has detected my PC as a high ending PC..and it is running in around 40 FPS...with all the settings in high..(though I hv disabled V- sync)
Stlaker is also runiing smoothly and PREY is simply awesome..though it has some prob with SCA caz...the latest driver for xp which is 158.22 is not very stable still now....dats all



			
				ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> why did u went for LG DVD boss? it's damn bad


well may be LG is bad...but i hv used it wearlier in My home PC...and i was happy with it...for the rest...who believe in Liteon...there are some recent problems with it...and PLEXTOR is too costly..


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 16, 2007)

hi i frm Howrah,West Bengal


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

^^welcome to this thread dude....wasnt aware ur from kolkata
anyways, thr's a meet scheduled on the 20th of this month, i.e, on sunday. wanna join in?


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 17, 2007)

Hi, me staying in kolk as well. though not always. and yes i m not  a very active member 'coz i don't get to go online when i m in clg which is in Santiniketan.


----------



## Kniwor (May 18, 2007)

hey guys, check this out, wanna sell asap. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57919


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

wanna buy a DVD-ROM and a USB Pen Drive?? any suggestion?? and what is the current price??


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2007)

Hello mates if nebody will go to chadni shortly plz. try to find in which shop benq fp92W 19" ws, Samsung 940 BW 19" Widescreen, Viewsonic VG921M & AOC monitors are available.
Sorry for this Loooooong request


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2007)

@DizitalNovice.....hi thr dude, ur in wich college in Shantiniketan?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2007)

Talking about Shantinikatan, we went therefore a holiday few weaks ago  here is a random Pic 

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4007/chatimtolapp9.th.jpg

Too bad he didnt posted earlier, or else, I could have said hello to him, and it would have gr8 if he would guided us there


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 20, 2007)

@gauravakasid
Hey, my friends call me sid and my younger brother is gourav?!? That's coincidence. BTW, I m in BITM, computer engineering. appearing for 4th sem this june.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

well, what does ur younger brother do? n i hope to see u in the next meet of ours, wich will be after ur sems of-course. best of luk for ur sems dude! keep posting here.....


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 21, 2007)

My younger bro prep for CA. and yes after sems will b present in every meet. Thanks.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2007)

hey sorry guys..cudnt make it....basically was too upset wid my isc results...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@amd64_man2005

what happend with it ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 21, 2007)

@amd64_man2005....was it much below ur expectations?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2007)

ya dude...was only 85...xpected way bttr...evn joints yesterday..xpectin round 1000 gt 2500.....neways..but still m quite happy..


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 22, 2007)

congrats dude!! btw,those grades are in no way that bad as you make them out to be. keep up your spirits, n best of luk for ur joints ka counselling. hope u get thru a good college....


----------



## sabret00the (May 22, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ya dude...was only 85...xpected way bttr...evn joints yesterday..xpectin round 1000 gt 2500.....neways..but still m quite happy..


 
Congrats buddy that's not that bad


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2007)

ya i guess i will.....will go fr cse in heritage....i guess...or peaple do u think i shud go fr civil in jadavpur.....heritage is the third bst in cse...


----------



## royal (May 23, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ya i guess i will.....will go fr cse in heritage....i guess...or peaple do u think i shud go fr civil in jadavpur.....heritage is the third bst in cse...


 
Go for heritage...pvt. colleges are getting good campus recruitment nowadays


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2007)

Why not BESU or JU? Did you appear for the JEE?


----------



## Hulo (May 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me where this "Jai Mahavira" is located? I have not heard of it but it seems quite popular !?!


----------



## sabret00the (May 24, 2007)

Hulo said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me where this "Jai Mahavira" is located? I have not heard of it but it seems quite popular !?!


 
the address of Jai Mahavira is 23,Weston Street,Kol-13 Phone- 30901056/32575867 Cell- 9433014651 
Just tell them that the guy who took the 8600GT has sent you...tell them ur a gamer and u'll keep buying stuff from them...ask for best price...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 24, 2007)

@Bobby....'sup dude? na koi khabar, na kuch?


----------



## sabret00the (May 24, 2007)

hey sorry boss...I'm really busy with work these days..I'll be on a leave the whole of next week...will call u up them...probably u cud comeover to see my system....say wat?


----------



## n7610 (May 24, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> probably u cud comeover to see my system....say wat?



too Bad, only Gaurav is Invited, i guess rest of us, isnt techi enough to be counted it


----------



## sabret00the (May 24, 2007)

n7610 said:
			
		

> too Bad, only Gaurav is Invited, i guess rest of us, isnt techi enough to be counted it


 
jaa baba...oi dekho   I have met him before and I knw where he works and all u see...that's why I invited him..well u cudnt trust me to tell me ur name even...before I cud invite u dont u think I need to knw u?


----------



## n7610 (May 24, 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> before I cud invite u dont u think I need to knw u?


 
Look who is talking  ehh !!! went there to meet u  u were not there !!! then how u expect us to know each other 



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> well u cudnt trust me to tell me ur name even...


 
Allas !! wanted to have a little fun which infact didnt go as plan !!! u will meet me on the next Kolkata meet for sure...  if u are able to manage time next time


----------



## sabret00the (May 24, 2007)

^^^ I'm really sorry and plz dont remind me...arey all this was my idea and how can I myself not be there...next time u may definitely count on me and I get to know u too...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2007)

@sabrettoothe

I am intesrested on knowing how is ur Card doing ?? 8600 ?? is it worth a buy over 7600 or even 7900 ?? what u feel as its user ??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the latest price of the 7800/7900 series cards in Kolkata?


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

*The first Apple Premium Reseller opens shop in City Centre, Kolkata*

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/6976/imaginesh4.th.jpg

*Imagine* (Block-A, 201, City Centre, Salt Lake City) is the first Apple Premium Reseller in eastern India. From Macs to iPods and all sorts of accessories for every Apple product, if it is something related to Apple, you'll be sure to find it here. They have software, accessories, books, Macs, iPods, monitors, cameras, TVs, etc. I was invited on the launch and snapped that picture above. You can go there and use all the Macs out there including the gigantic and beautiful 24-inch iMac. They'll kindly show you around and give you a demo if you ask for it. You can play around for as long as you wish to. Ever Mac on display is connected to the Internet via Wi-Fi, so you can use that as well. They'll even assist you with any queries you have regarding spoiling and insulting your Mac (in other words, running Windows on it). All in all, it is not a bad place to visit if you are somewhere around City Centre. For people like us who are interested in technology, it is great that we now have access to the best computers on the planet right in the heart of our city. If someone visits this place, do narrate to us what the experience was like. 

This is not an advertisement but a piece of news that I wanted to share. However, I did not post it in the Random News section because it is limited to Kolkata so it wouldn'e be of general interest. Hope it was helpful for some people.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

So finally u have posted  nice to see the pic u have uploaded 

Next time i go there i will check it out  cool place to hang out


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn't being able to upload it with my crappy EDGE connection. Today, I'm on DataOne temporarily so I thought, why not. 

That picture is taken from a Nokia 6300, by the way.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

yeah its a nice pic though fewmore of those Apple Hardware would have been gr8


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

^^rite said dude, @Arya, post pics of Mac hardware man, not the shop, nt interested in it

@Bobby.....ok boss, will do, also i need some help from you in keepin my rig cool, its almost burnin itself at >50C


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^rite said dude, @Arya, post pics of Mac hardware man, not the shop, nt interested in it


There is this really cool website where you can get all the pictures you want of Apple hardware. 

_Abey, ab main yahaan baith ke_ Macs _ki photos post karoonga kya!_


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

^^actually, tired of pron dude, find images of Macs sexier
keep posting the pics that you come across, _lagey raho_!


----------



## aryayush (May 25, 2007)

I am not sure whether to take that as a compliment or an insult. 

Anyway, I cannot really deny if someone requests me something politely. Therefore, I bring to you *ApplePorn!*

Enjoy! 8)


You must be happy men, Choto Cheeta and gauravakaasid.


----------



## sabret00the (May 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @sabrettoothe
> 
> I am intesrested on knowing how is ur Card doing ?? 8600 ?? is it worth a buy over 7600 or even 7900 ?? what u feel as its user ??


 
1stly its "sabret00the" dear,I'm a li'll possessive about my name...apart from that regarding your question I'd like to understand that 8600GT is definitely better than the 7600GT having used both the cards.Dunno about the 7900 thought never used that card.Well my stock system(not OCed) scored 9835 points in 3dmark 2005 the last time I ran it...I guess that speaks volumes for it.If u need proof then welcome to my home....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> I guess that speaks volumes for it.If u need proof then welcome to my home....



Where are u located at ??



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> 1stly its "sabret00the" dear,I'm a li'll possessive about my name...



 got a user name which is hell tough to pronouce... !!!! anyway, tell me how to pronouce it ??


----------



## sabret00the (May 26, 2007)

^^ thats ok...pronunce it as "saber"+"tooth" = dharalo daanth  

and I live in Behala..near Tram Depot...I personally think that the card is very good for average home gamer much better than 7600GT


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

OK... As for me, i stay away from Games, just want to know Vista with Full Exp and play High content DVD !!! 



Where as some time i am force to install games in presure of frnds, and i dont want to b embarass in front of them


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> play High content DVD !!!


What is that?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What is that?



Sorry Typos, rather it was suppose to be, High Defination Content !!!!


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

@Bobby.....what's the price of the 7900/7950gt now? have they reduced? will my rig supprt it?

hey Arya..thnx for the pron, n Sourav, wen r ur sems gonna be over? haft start plannin for the next meet......n it looks like Tech.Masti has dropped out of the scene. any news of him?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

gaurav, refer here bro, *www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm and do remember in Chadni u will find 10 15% less any day in any product mentioed in that Web link, but still 8600 is cheaper


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

but there was a thread here only wich said prices of 8600 series have fallen a lot. so was expecting the 7900 prices to fall to.


----------



## satanlives (May 26, 2007)

gaurav dude hw about my 7800gt  ???


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

^^for how much?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Bobby.....what's the price of the 7900/7950gt now? have they reduced? will my rig supprt it?
> 
> hey Arya..thnx for the pron, n Sourav, wen r ur sems gonna be over? haft start plannin for the next meet......n it looks like Tech.Masti has dropped out of the scene. any news of him?


 
na gourav..... iam not out, in my area having some electricity problem , voltage up and down randomly, so cant use my PC, now posting from cyber cafe, and keep planning for next meet, i am very interested to use Arya's *MAC* and take some lesson from him on MAC  keep it up guys


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

Next Meet ?? *June 24th* May be ?? its Sunday and i guess all stream WBUT Sems will be over by then !!!


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

How many of you like Harry Potter?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

@Saurav...24th looks good. what do the others think? and ur site is well designed and maintained, just visited it

@Arya.....me love HP, have pre-ordered book 7 from indiaplaza.in. when i called them up, they assured me it will reach me by 21-22June.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2007)

nah nah..not 24th plzz plzzz..i have my counselling next day...hey do it on a saturday..the metros wud be runnig then..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

amd64 said:
			
		

> hey do it on a saturday..the metros wud be runnig then..



umm... Metro do run on Sundays... and I dont think u need to study for counselling


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Arya.....me love HP, have pre-ordered book 7 from indiaplaza.in. when i called them up, they assured me it will reach me by 21-22June.


Yeah, I knew about you actually. So, why don't we meet up at some good bookstore where they are having a launch event for the book? _Ek teer se do shikaar._ I recommend Crossword.

BTW, how much did it cost?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

^^633 buks. n 21st is a thursday, me got office. lets see, i'll let u know! also, wont the kids stare at me???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^633 buks. n 21st is a thursday, me got office. lets see, i'll let u know! also, wont the kids stare at me???



what u expect after reading HP


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 26, 2007)

^^thats true


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^633 buks. n 21st is a thursday, me got office. lets see, i'll let u know! also, wont the kids stare at me???


Frankly speaking, you don't look any older than me and they certainly don't stare at me. 

Ron Weasley: If they do, just stare right back at them. It'll scare them out of their wits. Pesky little midgets!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2007)

plzzz giv ur fellow kolkattan a demonoid invite....and thnx gaurav fr ur help....u rock....thnx agin..

my id is

purebloodprince@gmail.com

edit-got demonoid...ya thnx fr ur help gaurav...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 31, 2007)

^^no probs at all dude....will send the torrentdamage by tomorrow


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi, guys! 

I need the answer to these questions ASAP. I am going to Siliguri today and I need to buy a graphics card for my brother there. My questions:

1. My budget is Rs. 5,000. Which graphics card should I opt for? It is not necessary that I have to spend the whole of it. If a cheaper card is more value for money, then I'd rather buy that one. I hope my point is clear.
2. Where should I buy it from? I need it to be as cheap as possible. However, I need the original, first-hand stuff with the proper bill and packaging. I do not compromise quality to save some money. Please mention the exact shop instead of something vague like Chandani or something.
3. I also need to buy Fifa Street. My other brother is crazy for that game and has threatened me that he won't let me step off the train unless I buy that game for him. So, where will I find it? Is this game available for a PC? Only consoles were mentioned on the official website.

Please give me the answers fast. I am going today itself and need to have these two things purchased before noon. I am counting on you guys. Thank you!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2007)

So you need a graphics card for gaming purpose. Well, for 5k you can get old gen cards such as GeForce 6600 gt with 128 MB RAM, might be abe to find some old stock somewhere.

Else you can get XFX 7300GT with 256 MB RAM, this sure is available under 5K


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

Are you suggesting that 6600GT is actually better than cards like 7300GT? Are you sure?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 2, 2007)

^^hey Arya....u got Bobby's number? give him a call if u can. i guess the 6600gt will kicka** 7300gt anytime. n as for the game, look in the Music World n Planet M outlets.


----------



## src2206 (Jun 2, 2007)

Does any of আমার কলকাতার বন্ধু can provide me a desitorrent invite..plz?

I can trade that with a demonoid invite.

One more request:

Can any one give me a first hand review on  Intel C2D 1.86 GHz Processor and its street price at Kolkata?

Thanks.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^hey Arya....u got Bobby's number? give him a call if u can. i guess the 6600gt will kicka** 7300gt anytime. n as for the game, look in the Music World n Planet M outlets.


No, I don't. What is his number? Give it to me fast. I can't believe I did not get any decent response till now. Bobby was online last night but he did not reply to it.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 2, 2007)

Vista Seems to like my system...this the rating I got with Aero running on my system...OS-Vista Ultimate :-
Component Details Subscore Base score
*4.5* *(* *Determined by lowest subscore )*

*ProcessorIntel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz                          5.3 *
*Memory (RAM)1.00 GB                                                                            4.5*
*Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT                                                        5.9*
*Gaming graphics 511 MB Total available graphics memory             5.5*
*Primary hard disk *
*26GB Free (35GB Total)                                                                           5.4*


System
Total amount of system memory 1 .00GB RAM 

Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Operating System type 32-bit operating system Number of processor cores2 64-bit capable Yes

Storage Total size of hard disk(s)210 GB Disk partition (C : 26 GB Free (35 GB Total) Disk partition (D : 92 GB Free (98 GB Total) Disk partition (E : 60 GB Free (78 GB Total) Media drive (F : CD/DVD)

Graphics Display adapter typeNVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Total available graphics memory 511 MB Dedicated graphics memory 256 MB Dedicated system memory 0 MB Shared system memory255 MB Display adapter driver version6.0.6000.16386 Primary monitor resolution1440x900 DirectX versionDirectX 9.0 or better

Network Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Network AdapterMicrosoft Tun Miniport Adapter


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 6, 2007)

Guys i need ur help urgently...
My SMPS has gone kaput.. I want a good one *within 4K* which will support *3 IDE drives+1 DVD Writer+1 6600GT AGP card*..

Also i *don't* need an SLI certified SMPS as i have no intension of going the SLI way..will later upgrade to a PCI-Express card.

Btw i had enquired for *CoolerMaster eXtreme Power 600W* at *Classic Computers* and they were retailing it for *3900+taxes* whereas *ITDepot* was selling the same at *3470(All taxes inclusive)+115(Shipping Charges) = 3585*

Also are there any other *Antec* dealers other than AlfaTech in Kolkata?? The shop actually charges exhorbitant prices for any Antec products. I enquired for the Antec True Power Trio series and compared the same thing at ITDepot. This is what i got...

*AlfaTech Prices for True Power Trio:*
*650W :* 9900+Taxes
*550W :* 7900+Taxes

*ITDepot prices for the same :*
*650W :* 7930(Inclusive of all Taxes)+225(Shipping) = 8155
*550W :* 6010(Inclusive of all Taxes)+225(Shipping) = 6235

So guys help me out urgently..am desparately looking for the SMPS


----------



## Anindya (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey guys i need a good NEC or TE based firewire card. I looked at Supreme and at the shop opposite to it(i forget the name) but they r keeping only local or low graded stock. Like Supreme is keeping one brand only i.e Enter. VIA chipset will also do. Can anyone plz tell me where can i get one. Its urgent. Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 6, 2007)

Take a Look at Caltron May be  or Saboo, or any where, else in Chadni !!! wonder around  ask for prices, and they dont mind when u ask them for price linst


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 7, 2007)

^ ki sourav da? sems kemon hochhe? n wat abt soumya?

@src2206....desitorrents has closed the invite system for the time being

@aryayush....wich card did u finally buy? n got the game?

@sabret00the....hi thr, ki khobor dada?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^ khobor motamoti ache...last week chutti te chilam...ekhon amar system e dual boot > XP MCE & Vista Ultimate


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 7, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Guys i need ur help urgently...
> My SMPS has gone kaput.. I want a good one *within 4K* which will support *3 IDE drives+1 DVD Writer+1 6600GT AGP card*..
> 
> Also i *don't* need an SLI certified SMPS as i have no intension of going the SLI way..will later upgrade to a PCI-Express card.
> ...



For your budget Coolermaster Extreme is your best bet. Other option would be powersafe 500w, Antec Basiq power 500w.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about the desitorrent tracker accessibility from Kolkata? For the last 1 week I am getting the message in the tracker status as "Offline (timed out)". Nothing seems to download from DT. Can someone check and tell me?

I have no NAT/firewall/port forwarding problem as the other trackers seem to work perfectly.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @aryayush....wich card did u finally buy? n got the game?


Choto Cheeta told me that it would be an unwise move to buy a graphics card now. He told me that DirectX 10 cards would come within my budget within a month or two and then I should buy GeForce 8600. So I am following his advice.

As for the game - no, I did not find it at Music World. I think it is only a console game.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 8, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> For your budget Coolermaster Extreme is your best bet. Other option would be powersafe 500w, Antec Basiq power 500w.



Thanks for your suggestion..but can u please clarify whether Antec Basiq is available in Kolkata and if so any dealer other than Alfatech who is stocking it (the guy charges really sky high prices!!!!)

And PowerSafe dealers in Kolkata if any you happen to know???


----------



## bukaida (Jun 8, 2007)

Please suggest a decent mp3 player within 6k. Should I go for iPod nano?I didn't like the sound of it as my SE w810i mobile produces much better quality sound than that.Atleast that quality of sound is required.TSonic models available in GC AVenue(supreme, eastern logica etc shop)are not also upto the mark.Most of them lack the bass effect.Creative players are also hopeless.I am totaly cofused.Please help(Pagla hoye gelam bhai,ei gorome mp3 player khujte giye).


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 8, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Thanks for your suggestion..but can u please clarify whether Antec Basiq is available in Kolkata and if so any dealer other than Alfatech who is stocking it (the guy charges really sky high prices!!!!)
> 
> And PowerSafe dealers in Kolkata if any you happen to know???



For antec I only know Alfatech and don't have any idea about powersafe but one can always search a little.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 9, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> For antec I only know Alfatech and don't have any idea about powersafe but one can always search a little.



Well as of today i serached Antec India and got two more numbers for Antec Dealers in West Bengal...

Will call them up today at around 10 ~ 11 AM and get their location as well as quotation...will keep you guys updated...


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

*I didnt know since when Calcuttans became information security freaks like Americans...lets take a few lessions from this thread here:-*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57634
They started after us but they seem so much organised and interested!!!


----------



## n7610 (Jun 10, 2007)

@sabret00the

yeah... Atleast they would hope their Single Point of Contact would come on the day !! 

as for us, do u know the our Single Point of Contact, him self missed out !!! 

So lession Number one, Make sure u kill ur Single Point of Contact, if he doesnt come 

P.S. Sorry for pulling ur leg


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

n7610 said:
			
		

> @sabret00the
> 
> yeah... Atleast they would hope their Single Point of Contact would come on the day !!
> 
> ...


 
no pulling legs dear wat is fact is fact so I once again apologise to the error..but I believe the last meet was a success and u guys had a lot of fun..and I only wish I cud have been there..anyways lets keep the Calcutta spirit alive.........


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 10, 2007)

^^So, can we start planning for the next meet?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 10, 2007)

Sure,  but make it in June, not  in july


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2007)

hey guys..wer can i find a2dp headphns ain kol???plzzz help..i need one desperaely


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 10, 2007)

^^Didja look around chandi and fancy market? they wud be the best places fer these kinda things

@everyone here, give the tentative dates wen u'll be free, so that we can start planning for the next meet.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> hey guys..wer can i find a2dp headphns ain kol???plzzz help..i need one desperaely


 
Even I'm looking for the *Sony Ericsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset*for a long time at a decent price...if u get to know of any good store from where u can get a stereo bluetooth headset (a2dp) then lemme know plz or post the info here....

Chk out my Rig at *www.techenclave.com/forums/rig/viewgallery-459.html


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 11, 2007)

Help me out again people..
Is there any other shop other than Lalani who sell Western Digital Drives??
Last Saturday I made my trip to Chandni Chowk for buying an SMPS and a 400GB Hard Disk. Went directly to Lalani and asked the guys whether they had a 400GB SATA 3Gb/s SATA drive in stock.The sales person confidently said they had in stock. I asked again and was given a positive answer. After a bit of bargaining he agreed to give me the drive for 4500+VAT. I asked to show him the drive. After a long time of waiting (read 20 mins) i was handed a 40 GB  WD drive !!!! Pointed it out and immediately came out a 400GB Drive from under the counter (bastards!!!). Thorough inspection of the drive revealed that it was manufactured on 16 Feb 2006 and was imported by Lalani in September 2006. Isn't Lalani the sole distributer/dealer of the WD Drives?? Whatever after another set of arguing with the sales person i got to know that that's the latest they have got in stock. Still not convinced i did another set of inspection and saw that the model number was WD4000KD which is in effect a SATA I 1.5Gb/s hard disk which has long been discontinued by WD. The model number for the same size and buffer for  SATA 3Gb/s when WD4000KD was released was WD4000KS and now marketed as  WD4000AAKS.  

If this is the condition of the dealer wonder what's going to happen for Kolkata people who want bigger drives but not as big as 500GB or 750GB ??

Btw has anyone been to the Classic Computers shop on N.S.Bose Road?? They are the stockers for Cooler Master products.Anyone got SMPS from that shop?? If yes how is it working?? If not and you got it from some other shop then can you please give the details ???


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 11, 2007)

*^^^ ******wow*******

*Note:-*U definitely seem to be the guy I need to tow along if I'm purchasing anymore computer parts in the future... Ur better than Mossad!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 11, 2007)

> Btw has anyone been to the Classic Computers shop on N.S.Bose Road??



Please post the address and contact number any one...

I would send some one there to buy one CPU cooler for my C2D


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 12, 2007)

Classic Computers
24 Netaji Subhas Road,
B.B.D. Bag,
Kolkata - 700001.
Ph: 22104124 / 22313726


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 12, 2007)

@john_the_ultimate

thnx bro !!!

any idea where in Kolkata I might get ThermalRight 120 ?? i tried my luck, but my vendor wants able to arrenge that for me  as Cooler Master is 2nd choice for me !!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 12, 2007)

No thermalright in kolkata best you could get is coolermaster eclispse or ASUS Silent Knight, Arctic square (all copper cpu cooler) from Rashi. But still you have to order and wait for few days. Better get it ultra 120 from PRIME ABGB mumbai through courier. And if you r getting it from mumbai then get the extreme version of ultra 120 *www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html   
As for Classic computer................if the stuff came with their current shipment then you will get it or else you will have to wait for the next shipment, which could be in 1-2 months time. 
I had to face this situation while buying Coolermaster CoolVIVA pro GPU cooler.

Else go to ebay and you have these option *search.ebay.in/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=thermalright&category0=


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 12, 2007)

As far Classic Computers is concerned i had visited their shop on the same day i went to look for the Hard Drive. Right now they are out of stock of the Extreme Power sereis SMPS, but do have in stock a iGreen 500W (it'w way costlier than an Extreme Power).The shop owner said me that he would be getting re-stocked by the end of this week and would call me back to confirm it.

As regards the Whole of G.C.Avenue they seem to have a definite fear for 500W SMPS.They dont seem to stock those and when asked te maximum they have in stock is a 400W. One shop even showed me a 500W Frontec when i asked for powersafe.And ask about Antec they all say yes, then call up Alfatech to get the prices, then say that the True Power Trio 650W will cost you 9800+VAT. You go individually to Alfatech (the sole dealer of a very few Antec products in Kolkata) and ask for the same thing you get a price quoatation of 9900+VAT(100 bucks increased for walking that far and asking personally). As i had posted earlier the same can be purchased from ITDepot at 8155 inclusive of all taxes and shipping.

It seems that people buying computers are either skipping on the SMPS to reduce cost or else are truly ignorant of the fact that a Rock Solid SMPS(yes it means investing a little more) translates to a more stable and a better performing machine. Well i can go on ranting but well it will have no effects. 

Btw guys tell me a shop which can give me a 400GB SATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive with 16/8MB buffer any company (no samsung please) at a compititive price..i need it urgently..pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee .........


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 12, 2007)

@rb_kaustuv
Why don't you buy CORSAIR HX 520W for around 5.5k (check with Tirupathi Enterprises for the price) . Its an excellent PSU and that too modular (detachable cables).


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 12, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> @rb_kaustuv
> Why don't you buy CORSAIR HX 520W for around 5.5k (check with Tirupathi Enterprises for the price) . Its an excellent PSU and that too modular (detachable cables).



Thanks buddy for the suggestion..but don't you think that when i can get a CoolerMaster 600W SMPS for 4K+VAT why should i buy a Corsair 520W SMPS for 5.5K+VAt ??


----------



## royal (Jun 12, 2007)

Guys this is urgent...I really need Creative EP630. Can anyone tell me where to get it ??? 

And TSonic 610 paired with EP630 makes a pretty good combo  (Someone was looking for a decent MP3 player)


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ask someone to ship fer you from Delhi, its damn cheap thr, dunno of shops stocking it in kol tho


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 13, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy for the suggestion..but don't you think that when i can get a CoolerMaster 600W SMPS for 4K+VAT why should i buy a Corsair 520W SMPS for 5.5K+VAt ??



Because its much better than coolermaster Extreme 600W. But coolermaster is not bad either. I would have prefered the corsair psu but then its your budget and choice. Happy shopping. Do give feedback on whatever you purchase.............maybe a short review.


----------



## Anindya (Jun 13, 2007)

Calcutta members help me select the best config. Plz suggest in this thread. Its urgent.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 13, 2007)

*Asus PC Probe II will run in backgound only*  help


----------



## bukaida (Jun 13, 2007)

royal said:
			
		

> And TSonic 610 paired with EP630 makes a pretty good combo  (Someone was looking for a decent MP3 player)



How much TSonic 610(I think it is from transcend) cost in calcutta? How is the bass quality?Pl reply soon.


----------



## royal (Jun 13, 2007)

bukaida said:
			
		

> How much TSonic 610(I think it is from transcend) cost in calcutta? How is the bass quality?Pl reply soon.



Rs. 1950 for 1 GB and Rs. 2950 for 2 GB (price exclusive of VAT).

Yes it is from Transcend . Bass is not so good and if you are an audiophile then its almost nonexistent  , though tinkering with the EQ helps somewhat.
However pairing with a better earphone (I am on the lookout for Creative EP 630) is going to make a difference.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 13, 2007)

@royal.....dude check out these threads on another forum ->
*www.techenclave.com/forums/go-another-ep630-buying-fiesta-92416.html
*www.techenclave.com/forums/fs-creative-ep630-92681.html

@Bobby...gimme a few gfx models, mid-range to high ones...plannin to get one from Singapore ....the 8600gt costs a little above 5k over thr, suggest sumthin like that.


----------



## royal (Jun 14, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @royal.....dude check out these threads on another forum ->
> *www.techenclave.com/forums/go-another-ep630-buying-fiesta-92416.html
> *www.techenclave.com/forums/fs-creative-ep630-92681.html


 
Hey man thanks for the help  Really appreciate your efforts .


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 14, 2007)

^^no probs at all dude, give us the review tho


----------



## royal (Jun 15, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^no probs at all dude, give us the review tho



Afraid I won't be able to stay long enough to get it bought and shipped from Delhi  Thinking of going for a SONY  Anyone used this ?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 15, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Because its much better than coolermaster Extreme 600W. But coolermaster is not bad either. I would have prefered the corsair psu but then its your budget and choice. Happy shopping. Do give feedback on whatever you purchase.............maybe a short review.


John again thanks for your suggestion..now you have left me wondering..wheter to go for the Corsair 520W or for the CoolerMaster Extreme 650W...

Tell me something..as you pointed out earlier that you would be going the Corsair way had it been your choise..

What makes you choose the Corsair over the CoolerMaster..(btw am in no mood to start a flame war...am just eager to know the pros and cons before i hit my pockets..)...

As far as i remember Corsair has 3 +12V rails as compared to the 2 in CoolerMaster...Also the warranty given by Corsair is of 5 years and it is modular....But also one thing i have noticed in general is that whenver a PSU get SLI certified the price just seems to rock up (or am i wrong ???)

Whatever it is..do tell me why are you voting for the Corsair one...no personal harm or flame war is what i have in mind..just my eagerness to know more...
Btw what PSU are you using right now???



* I have a strange problem..i have only 3 posts ..the update count has stopped...can anyone help me out???*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2007)

@gauravakaasid: Have you faced any downtime with your alliance broadband connection due to the heavy rain 2 days ago?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 15, 2007)

*@john_the_ultimate:* Buddy i called up  Tirupati Computers (9339207519/033-22251192/3) right now..they said they were now stocking only the Corsair 620W SMPS and had no plans for the 520W SMPS. That too they are selling at 7500+VAT...    

Man i fell like a tormented soul....help me if u can buddy....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 15, 2007)

^^hey dude, y dnt ya get a used model of the PSU that you require. Lot of people sell off their stuff at really great bargains. check out post #388, u'll get an idea where to look fer it.

@Abhijit....nope, me dint face any issues during the heavy rains, but did face before the rains 



btw, me got some invites to give away. leme know if u require them


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 16, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> *@john_the_ultimate:* Buddy i called up  Tirupati Computers (9339207519/033-22251192/3) right now..they said they were now stocking only the Corsair 620W SMPS and had no plans for the 520W SMPS. That too they are selling at 7500+VAT...
> 
> Man i fell like a tormented soul....help me if u can buddy....



Well then your only choice would be CM 600w. Ya that 620W does sell for that price. 
As for pros and cons you already had mention most of it.
Pros:
modular 
3 +12v rail
quite operation
sli certified etc.

Cons:
high cost.

Other choice could be ANTEC 500W Basiq for around 5k. But I would prefer CM 600w over ANTEC 500w basiq. Reason........that little higher price doesn't means better peformance. Its in par with CM. 
So just get that 600w and happy computing.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^hey dude, y dnt ya get a used model of the PSU that you require. Lot of people sell off their stuff at really great bargains. check out post #388, u'll get an idea where to look fer it.



Thanks for your suggestion...but actually am looking a brand new one cos i want to stress it out to the max...

*@john_the_ultimate* : You use an Antec Basiq 500W ?? Is it not?

And yes will get that SMPS by the next weekend..not this one..am down with flu...


----------



## cyberzook (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi all,, came across this forum recently. I am from salt lake.
Great to see people hanging out  (both online & offline)
Count me in for the next meet.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 16, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Thanks for your suggestion...but actually am looking a brand new one cos i want to stress it out to the max...
> 
> *@john_the_ultimate* : You use an Antec Basiq 500W ?? Is it not?
> 
> And yes will get that SMPS by the next weekend..not this one..am down with flu...



Yup......me using Antec Basiq 500W. Wish that you get well soon. Take care.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 16, 2007)

@cyberzook...hi to u to dude, n surely will kep u posted on the next meet details.

@Kaustav.....get well soon dude. n as fer ur post count, u been posting in this thread only it seems, thats y ur count is the same. Post count doesnt increase wen u post in the 'Chit Chat' section.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Yup......me using Antec Basiq 500W. Wish that you get well soon. Take care.



Where did you get ur Antec from ...not from Alfatech AFAI can guess....that shop owner is a true bastard to the core of his heart..any other dealers for CoolerMaster in kolkata???

Btw between the 3 variants..iGreen,Real and eXtreme Power series of CoolerMaster which would be the best value for money??

*@all : *Thanks for whishing for my recovery....


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello Calcutta........still alive and watching...........

@ rb_kaustuv : hope u get well soon buddy


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Hello Calcutta........still alive and watching...........
> 
> @ rb_kaustuv : hope u get well soon buddy



thanks...btw where did you get your Zebronics Platinum 500W PSU from??
If in kolkata the dealer please...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 16, 2007)

^^most probably he got it from Jai Mahavir, the Zebronics dealer in Kolkata.

@Bobby...gimme a few gfx models dude


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 17, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Where did you get ur Antec from ...not from Alfatech AFAI can guess....that shop owner is a true bastard to the core of his heart..any other dealers for CoolerMaster in kolkata???
> 
> Btw between the 3 variants..iGreen,Real and eXtreme Power series of CoolerMaster which would be the best value for money??
> 
> *@all : *Thanks for whishing for my recovery....



Well did get that thingy from ALFATECH.................reason, at the time of pruchase it wasn't available anywhere else.
Don't know any other vendor dealing in CoolerMaster products. As for the different variants.........eXterme is for "budget" buyer but Real and iGreen are for "performance over price" buyer. So value for money is eXtreme models.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 17, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^most probably he got it from Jai Mahavir, the Zebronics dealer in Kolkata.
> 
> @Bobby...gimme a few gfx models dude


 
Yup u got it rite...got it from Jai Mahavira..

and wat kind of graphics card are u looking for 

this is the entire list:- (take ur pick)
GeForce 8800 Ultra - *NEW!* 
GeForce 8800 GTX 
GeForce 8800 GTS (640 MB & 320 MB) 
GeForce 8600 GTS 
GeForce 8600 GT 
GeForce 8500 GT  
GeForce 7950 GX2
*www.nvidia.com/images/shim.gifGeForce 7950 GT
GeForce 7900 GTX*www.nvidia.com/images/shim.gifGeForce 7900 GT*www.nvidia.com/images/shim.gifGeForce 7900 GS
GeForce 7600 GT/GS
GeForce 7300 GTGeForce 7300 GSGeForce 7300 LEGeForce 7300 SE
GeForce 7200 GS
GeForce 7100 GS

GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, and GeForce 6800 XT
 GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600 and GeForce 6600 LE.
GeForce™ 6500, 6200, 6150* and 6100*



*www.nvidia.com/images/shim.gif


----------



## src2206 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello sabret00the

Nice list , could you include the tentative prices too (specially for this one GeForce 8600 GT)? And which of these are DX10 compatible buddy?

Thanks.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 18, 2007)

@Bobby.....thnx a lot dude, guess the 8xxx series are dx10 ones *extreme embarassment*? , btw am gettin the 8600gt fer a lil above 5k, do u think thts ok? wats the best card aftr this?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 18, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Hello sabret00the
> Nice list,could you include the tentative prices too (specially for this one GeForce 8600 GT)? And which of these are DX10 compatible buddy?
> Thanks.


 
Hey I dont think I have the prices for all the graphics cards...but the 8800 series(DX 10 compatible and run in DX 10 in Windows Vista) starts from Rs.16000/- upwards 
8600GT(DX 10 compatible and run in DX 10 in Windows Vista)  is around 7-8K and 8600GTS (DX 10 compatible and run in DX 10 in Windows Vista) is around 11-14K
No idea about the price of 7900 cards but dont go for them if u dont plan to change ur cards untill they go bad as they are costlier than 8600GT and they are not DX 10 compatible(any cards below 8000 series is non-DX10 compatible)
If ur looking for budget DX 9 cards now then go for 6600 or 7300 based cards dont spend a fortune on 7900 cards now as they'll be obsolete soon.

As far as 7600GT is concerned well I'd say better buy a 8600GT its far better - trust me I own both the cards 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Bobby.....thnx a lot dude, guess the 8xxx series are dx10 ones *extreme embarassment*? , btw am gettin the 8600gt fer a lil above 5k, do u think thts ok? wats the best card aftr this?


 
dumb question dude - wat are u waiting for bro - go run grab it...btw where the hell on this planet are u anyway?tell me if u can get me a couple of rams I badly need from wherever u are at those unbelieveable prices?P.M. me bro...

best card after this is 8600GTS but if there's not much price diff then get a 8800 GTS 320mb....the latter is remarkably better than the former


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 18, 2007)

*@sabret00the* : What about the 8800GTS 640MB .. i was willing to hit on that one..???


----------



## src2206 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks very much sabret00the 

I shall go for the 8600GT series as I do not have any intention to spend a fortune on graphics card and I do not really play much of a game [never really get the time ]. I intend to use the card to aid my video editing which is very demanding in terms of video memory.


----------



## mariner_5147 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

I need a quick solution. I am looking for  a web hosting service, based in Calcutta (purely for personal support reasons) with good reputation for uptime and support. Need to be cheap, and support PHP, MySQL, you know, the usual frills.
Thnx in advance.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 18, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> *@sabret00the* : What about the 8800GTS 640MB .. i was willing to hit on that one..???


 
if u got the money then I say dont think just grab it...but be adviced have a good PSU (recommended 550W upwards with SLI support depending upon ur configuration) and loads of cooling solution...



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Thanks very much sabret00the
> 
> I shall go for the 8600GT series as I do not have any intention to spend a fortune on graphics card and I do not really play much of a game [never really get the time ]. I intend to use the card to aid my video editing which is very demanding in terms of video memory.


 
I personally think its a practical choice....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice Idea, noticed this for the first time. i'm from Jadavpur. I have got all my coputer gyan from digit & experimentation & know what today for the first time I worked on the BIOS setup.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool Buddy said:
			
		

> Nice Idea, noticed this for the first time. i'm from Jadavpur. I have got all my coputer gyan from digit & experimentation & know what today for the first time I worked on the BIOS setup.



Welcome to the *MATRIX!!!!*


----------



## swarnadeep (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all members,
               I am from dumdum park.I have been following this forum for a long time,but never bothered to register (too lazy).Looking forward to an enjoyable learning session here


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ and Cool Buddy....Welcome aboard guys!!!


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 20, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> if u got the money then I say dont think just grab it...but be adviced have a good PSU (recommended 550W upwards with SLI support depending upon ur configuration) and loads of cooling solution...



Which SMPS would you recommend for using that beast???


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 20, 2007)

I think u shud choose between the Corsair HX620 620w Modular PSU,the Cooler Master iGreen/eXtreme Power 600W or if u want real cheap option I say go for a Zebronics Platinum 500W for Rs.1900/- only.....working fine in my comp for the last 1 year or so..


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 20, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> I think u shud choose between the Corsair HX620 620w Modular PSU,the Cooler Master iGreen/eXtreme Power 600W or if u want real cheap option I say go for a Zebronics Platinum 500W for Rs.1900/- only.....working fine in my comp for the last 1 year or so..



Corsair is right now out of question...7k+VAT ..not my cup of tea with a 6600GT ..will get it when i hit 8800GTS 640MB ...and with a total massive upgrade...

CoolerMaster eXtreme Power is what i have in mind this Saturday..if and only if the dealer gets his stock by Friday..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

hello guyss, if possible, take a look at here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60930


----------



## Apollo (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a bit urgent, so quick replies would be appreciated.

Where in Kolkata is the book lane situated? You know, where there's a massive gathering of shops selling all kinds of college books, novels, etc. available either second hand or brand new? Any idea where this book lane is?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

*College Street !!!*

Tell me from where are u comming ??

you may take a Bus from Essplanade, Sealdah or just walk from MG Road Metro Station !!!

Its near by to Medical College, Hindu School !!!

As some time we just walk from Sealdah to College Street !!!

And yes, u get every thing there  just search !! while for Second Hand books, do a lot of bargaining with the seller !!! If he says its Rs. 200 u quote Rs. 70  and start bargaining


----------



## Apollo (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks a million, man! And no, I'm not going anywhere; one of my relative happens to be there, right now, and I wanted them to check out a few books out there - those that I haven't quite found here in Mumbai, see if they can get a good bargain and all. 

Once again, thanks a lot!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

> Thanks a million



Welcome and mention not !!!!

Always Glad to help !!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ki Sourav da, ki khobor? n hey whr r the other guys? dnt see them around nemore


@Arya...did ya get the nu Potter? geez man, my copy dint arrive from indiaplaza.in yet


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2007)

> ^^ki Sourav da, ki khobor?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60930

Here is the news


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^ki Sourav da, ki khobor? n hey whr r the other guys? dnt see them around nemore
> 
> 
> @Arya...did ya get the nu Potter? geez man, my copy dint arrive from indiaplaza.in yet


aage balun, apnar ki khobor ....


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 22, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^ki Sourav da, ki khobor? n hey whr r the other guys? dnt see them around nemore
> 
> 
> @Arya...did ya get the nu Potter? geez man, my copy dint arrive from indiaplaza.in yet



Hey guys how much are you people getting the Harry Da Puttar  for?? And from where???


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 22, 2007)

^^Me pre-ordered from indiaplaza.in, cost me 633 buks.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Arya...did ya get the nu Potter? geez man, my copy dint arrive from indiaplaza.in yet


Just because you pre-ordered it does not mean that they will magically send it to you a month in advance!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 23, 2007)

^^my bad...i thot it was June 21st :weep:


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

LOL! Luckily for me, I'd just seen the Mugglenet countdown recently, otherwise your post would've given me quite a scare.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 23, 2007)

^^but what does the 17 indicate? 27 in the number of days left, aint it?


----------



## aryayush (Jun 23, 2007)

Dude, here is an (anvil sized) hint:

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_


Does that ring a bell or two?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 23, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Dude, here is an (anvil sized) hint:
> 
> _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_
> 
> ...



On 17th July the movie Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix is supposed to be released as far as i remember... and on 21st  July the last installment of the book is going to be released..


----------



## Anindya (Jun 23, 2007)

Buddies plz visit this thread and help me if u can. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61134


----------



## abhra (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm Abhra from Salt Lake. Am so glad to see a thread solely for kolkata. 
I need help with a purchase decision: Are bundled PSUs (with cabinet, that is) good, or should one go for a separate cabinet & PSU solution? I have read other posts in this thread but no one touches this point precisely. I am thinking of changing my cabinet, and will also be needing a new PSU - 400W should be enough. Are there any good brands for cabinet+PSU bundles? Plz help.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 2, 2007)

ya if ur buying a simple comp for home usage,small gaming and mostly word processing or internet..the bundled SMPS or PSU with the cabby shud be fine..


----------



## src2206 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Abhra

Go for JBM 450W...a good buy at a low price and will be suitable for your requirements.


----------



## abhra (Jul 2, 2007)

Guys I forgot to mention one thing - mine is an old mobo which uses a *20-pin* power supply, so I need one psu with a 20-pin power connector. Now which one should I buy - it's pretty hard to find one.

@src2206
What is the website of JBM? All that google gives me is JBM Auto!!


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 2, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> Guys I forgot to mention one thing - mine is an old mobo which uses a *20-pin* power supply, so I need one psu with a 20-pin power connector. Now which one should I buy - it's pretty hard to find one.
> 
> @src2206
> What is the website of JBM? All that google gives me is JBM Auto!!



PSU now-a-days come with a 20+4 pin MoBo power connector.So u can use the 20 pins and just leave the remaining 4 pin supply as such.... hope this helps..


----------



## abhra (Jul 2, 2007)

@rb_kaustuv 
Won't it be a problem using that; I mean, the purpose of the extra 4 pins will not be used. Won't that affect anyway?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 3, 2007)

abhra said:
			
		

> @rb_kaustuv
> Won't it be a problem using that; I mean, the purpose of the extra 4 pins will not be used. Won't that affect anyway?


Nope.. i also have a 20+4 pin Mobo Power Connector for my PSU(Cooler Master eXtreme Duo 600W)..and the extra 4 pins remain as such..some high end models include 24 to 20 pin adapters..the only thing is that the there are no wire connections for the remaining 4 pins..

Hope this should help you understand..

 20+4 Pin ========                 24 to 20 Pin converter

|01 | 02| ======= |01 | 02| 
|03 | 04| ======= |03 | 04| 
|05 | 06| ======= |05 | 06| 
|07 | 08| ======= |07 | 08| 
|09 | 10| ======= |09 | 10| ==== >> To MotherBoard
|11 | 12| ======= |11 | 12| 
|13 | 14| ======= |13 | 14| 
|15 | 16| ======= |15 | 16| 
|17 | 18| ======= |17 | 18| 
|19 | 20| ======= |19 | 20| 
|01 | 02|
|03 | 04|


----------



## abhra (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot rb_kaustuv for your help. Let me share what I've learnt - there is a 24-pin solid connector as you were saying, AND there is a 20+4 pin config where the extra 4 pins are shifted to one end, ideal for mobos needing 20-pin psu connection. Again, some 24-pin(solid) psus come with a 24-to-20-pin adapter, which can be used in cases like mine.

I have zeroed in on CoolerMaster for a psu; I would like to know where can I buy one here in Kolkata. According to their website they don't have a distributor or reseller here - they are asking me to fill up a contact form!!

Also, if anyone is using a 20+4 CoolerMaster psu, plz help me decide on one.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 3, 2007)

For Coolermaster products contact:

Classic Computers
24, Netaji Subhas Road,
B.B.D. Bag,
Kolkata - 700001

Ph: 22104124/22313726


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 4, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Off topic* : okay okay guys any one of u in orkut?if ur in orkut then p.m. me u'r profile link or since that's an open forum u may paste the linkz here as well....
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Latest news from Calcutta* : It's been raining since the last 24 hours and the city is all submerged in knee to waist deep water....I cudnt go to office today wat about u?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 4, 2007)

^^i guess most of us are in orkut 
And hey, the Lazer was quite a popular bike among the college going crowd i guess. Also, i could manage to reach office today...err...yesterday. Dunno whether i'll b able to make it next day 

And how about a meet soon? wat say?


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 4, 2007)

deleted the link to the orkut profile as there are mad men looming around in this forum

and well yes about another meet...we cud plan up one but guess lets make it after the monsoon...this time I guess we will have a good strength...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 4, 2007)

^^added ya....n we do have a good strength now. after the monsoon means july kya?


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 5, 2007)

^^ if week make it in July then lets see how the weather is on the last week of this month or lets see if we might have to delay further or not?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 5, 2007)

Its better to dealy the meet a little further till August keeping in mind the city's floating condition


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 5, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Its better to dealy the meet a little further till August keeping in mind the city's floating condition


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 5, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

>



Man u find that funny..i find that utterlyt frustrating..my proj leads r saying there's no water logging at their place so i have to go to office ... 

Btw man why the hell dont u use user saber-sharped-tooth and cut some drainage jams...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2007)

> Btw man why the hell dont u use user saber-sharped-tooth and cut some drainage jams...



cant u see, he allready did that !!! as this time around no Water logging in Salt Lake sector 5 

by the way, I never got the chance to say Hi to u  Hello I am Choto Cheeta


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 5, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> cant u see, he allready did that !!! as this time around no Water logging in Salt Lake sector 5
> 
> by the way, I never got the chance to say Hi to u  Hello I am Choto Cheeta



Hi to u too....
btw can't u run behind saber and get him running to water logged places to clear those out..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2007)

Well usually Cheetah's are smaller in size compare to Saber tooths  and in this case, I am a *Choto* Cheeta so, chances are slim


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 5, 2007)

no its not funny at all...even I'm faced with the same situations as u guys...but the way rb wrote..."floating condition"....well that's funny...I think submerged wud be a better word....



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Well usually Cheetah's are smaller in size compare to Saber tooths  and in this case, I am a *Choto* Cheeta so, chances are slim


 
hmm if thats funny then ur killing me with laughter....aaaha hah hah ah a


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 5, 2007)

By the way, Bobby, I ordered one ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> By the way, Bobby, I ordered one ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme


 
saw that well I think its a good buy u knw....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2007)

hmm.. Next target would b one 8600  waiting for the price drop  as still now its Rs. 7100 which I feel should be around 5.5


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm.. Next target would b one 8600  waiting for the price drop  as still now its Rs. 7100 which I feel should be around 5.5


 
dont tell me that coz I bought one for 8k....that too bcoz it was a zebronics


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 6, 2007)

He He

Right now XFX 8600 GT is in 7k range


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 6, 2007)

*@Choto Cheeta:* Well cool man u ordered an ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme. Btw am also waiting for the eXXXtreme price drop of the H/W so that i can upgrade my PC fully....

*@sabret00the: *Ah..submerged is the actual word.. but the way the contains of the drainage system floats in the stagnant water always makes me write that the city's FLOATING...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 7, 2007)

Thermal Extreme, 8600GTs, .............. looks like people with cash are having all the fun


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2007)

@gauravakaasid

No Man... u see I got eXtreme, Bobby got 8600  Arya got MAC  so none of us all got every thing together


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 7, 2007)

still....having fun, rite?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jul 7, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> still....having fun, rite?



Albert Pinto ko JALAN kyon ho raha hai ???  Buddy dont get upset..go get a PS2 and have phun...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2007)

Bielive it or not, even I would OC a lot, even I plan to get a 8600  still I dont play game 

!!!


----------



## abhra (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys what is the address & contact no. of the *Zebronics* dealer? I found the name "Jai Mahavira" from this thread but it gives no details; neither does their website....... Does anyone know it????


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2007)

@Everyone

Guys, I'm sure all of you have seen this month's issue and some of you have bought it too. Choto Cheeta, gauravakaasid and TechMasti know it already, but it might be news for the rest of you. I co-authored this month's issue of _Fast Track_ along with Anand and Milind. I wrote two-thirds of the book (120 out of 180 pages). The chapters authored by me are the first one (history of Apple), the one on the iPhone, the Mac OS X one and the switcher's guide.

I request all of you who have read the book to please give me some honest reviews. 

Sorry, but I hope I am not being off-topic.


----------



## src2206 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello aryayush

Great Fast Track and great work....

Wish you could enlighten a little more on the iPod, I bought a new Nano 2GB [a very humble one but enough for me] recently 

keep it up


----------



## aryayush (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked it. 

Milind handled the iPods, by the way. I've never had the pleasure of owning one.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked it.
> 
> Milind handled the iPods, by the way. I've never had the pleasure of owning one.


 
Hey Arya gr8 job man....how did u manage to write for digit man?

hey I'll grab the latest issue as soon as possible....and if I'm not wrong then Milind shud be Goobi isnt it?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 13, 2007)

@Arya.....hey dude, will get a copy asap. haven't been keepin well these days tho , and ya, u'll get an honest review soon.


----------



## src2206 (Jul 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I've never had the pleasure of owning one.



I sincerely wish that Digit will pay you enough for the wonderful work so that you may own one soon.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2007)

They are not even resposnding to my emails about the payment. 

Thanks to everyone for the kind words! 

@sabret00the, yes, Milind is goobimama. As for writing, Nimish (FatBeing) asked me to do the job.

@Gaurav, do it soon. I'm excited.


----------



## entrana (Jul 16, 2007)

hey guys i wanna join this thread too im at calcutta
guys could u help me out at my thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=540733&posted=1#post540733
i wanna sell these stuff in calcutta only so if u guys are intereested pm or email me please at commandoayush@gmail.com
anyways sup


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2007)

Athlon 64 X2 4000+ AM2 
Asus M2N-MX motherboard 7500/- (for the proc + mobo bundle)
Transcend Jetram 1GB 667mhz 2100/-
Cheapest 19" 4:3 (aspect ratio) square LCD 8500/-
Seagate 160GB sata 2100/-
16x Sony(OEM) dvd RW 1500/-
Watever cabby and PSU 2000/-
Watever mouse and keyboard 1000/-

^^^ these prices have been taken from Chandni market by a friend of mine...are they correct prices...in case these items are available at a cheaper prices at any other shop in Calcutta them plz let me know here.


----------



## entrana (Jul 28, 2007)

guys whats a good motherboard under 7k dat suppotrs latest and sli


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 28, 2007)

@Bobby....those prices seem ok tho...but u shud have been the last person to ask us prices , thts a good config btw. and dude, can u help out Ayush here, he sems to be in a real fix

@Ayush....hey dude, ask Bobby if ur mobo gonna support the ram n gfx card.

Guys, these days have combed the net for hardware n stuff wich aint easily available easily here. so chek these links out n leme know what u think of it :

* *xtremegx.com (only for graphics cards, dude gives good prices and warranty too)

* *todphod.com/ (in the works, to be opened by a guy named Tarun a.k.a 'katmandude', he will get niche products n hard to find stuff from abroad nd sell it here in india, he gives gr8 prices on a forum on his deals n GOs. really cool guy n a gr8 seller.)

* *erodov.com (register for the forum, and take advantage of katmandude's gr8 deals n GOs. i have only ordered for an Artic Silver 5 3.5gm pack as of now, cost me just 150/- +30 buks as delivery charges only . )

leme now guys what u think.........


----------



## src2206 (Jul 28, 2007)

The erodov one seems to be good, got myself registere recently.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 28, 2007)

^^No problemo


----------



## entrana (Jul 31, 2007)

help??


----------



## entrana (Aug 5, 2007)

why do u guys take too long


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> why do u guys take too long



and what makes you think that, people here are always on their toe to reply some question ??

None of us there is a paid employee... !!!! so none of us is bond to reply a question !!!! we are all here after taking some time off from our dealy schedule to share our idea's and problem....

No offence sir, but i though u should know that !!!

I dont even see ur question in this whole page.... !!! yet u r bupming the thred up... when bumping a thread one is suppose to enclose the question also...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, Ayush! 

What's your age and what do you do?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 6, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Bobby....those prices seem ok tho...but u shud have been the last person to ask us prices , thts a good config btw. and dude, can u help out Ayush here, he sems to be in a real fix
> 
> @Ayush....hey dude, ask Bobby if ur mobo gonna support the ram n gfx card.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry guys I was down with severe gastric problems....anyways nice work Gaurav...



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> guys whats a good motherboard under 7k dat suppotrs latest and sli


 
hey buddy wats ur choice of platform...amd or intel?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

> Sorry guys I was down with severe gastric problems....



Stop easting those 1st foods 

anyway, really how are u now ?? Did u see the doc ?? whats the news ??


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Stop easting those 1st foods
> 
> anyway, really how are u now ?? Did u see the doc ?? whats the news ??


 
My problem is that I've hardly been eating...long stretches of gaps...and then cafeteria food...anyways I'm ok now...yup under constant medication...going thru a lot of tests...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2007)

@Arya..thnx for the sms ...also this Ayush is a kid, all of 13 years. lives close to my place re...n y do u want his info??

@Bobby...awww man, so how are u now? skipped office these days kya? n wassup on the hardware front?? u got the stuf for ur friend? n also, thnx man.....am tying to save up for a killer cabby n psu now 

@Saurav....dada, are bachha ta r opor raag korar dorkaar neyi, but its true his question was largle ignored, not only here, but in other threads too where he's posted. i had pmed u regarding that only. anyways, peace


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Arya..thnx for the sms ...also this Ayush is a kid, all of 13 years. lives close to my place re...n y do u want his info??


Well, it's a rare treat to see a _marwaari_ interested in technology, that too in Kolkata. 

It's a shame he's only thirteen though.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 6, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Bobby...awww man, so how are u now? skipped office these days kya? n wassup on the hardware front?? u got the stuf for ur friend? n also, thnx man.....am tying to save up for a killer cabby n psu now


 
I'm fine now...ya wasted up most off my offs ...hey didnt upgrade anything on my pc...built my frnd's system...all the best for your new cabby which is in the pipeline...lemme knw when u buy it...will try to meet up and go together...

Finally to my surprise this my buddy's 1st post in this forum whom I helped in buying the comp...this is the guy who taught me all about computers but currently got out off track from the industry...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> @Saurav....dada, are bachha ta r opor raag korar dorkaar neyi, but its true his question was largle ignored, not only here, but in other threads too where he's posted. i had pmed u regarding that only. anyways, peace...



Err... When people considers that we are always seating here and suppose to answer all they ask, that attitude is really not expected... !!! even if he is one young start, he must learn the basics... !!!!

I did see him posting here and there too much of useless ones, but thats not my headache is it ?? forum admins or mods are there to to take those dicission,

I went with few of his posts, and refer to these...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58974

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54523

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61148&page=2

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61563

if some one come with those attitude, all i can do as one user is avoide... by not commenting and not conflicting with that user !!! its his way of using the forum, mods are there to judge and decide... if i dont like it as one user, all I can do is try and avoide !!!

anwyay I dont remeber getting any PM from u !!!  can u please resend that !!!!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, it's a rare treat to see a _marwaari_ interested in technology, that too in Kolkata.
> 
> It's a shame he's only thirteen though.



what shame... wat r u tryin to tell  ?? i dont understand. 

sorry for peeping in to this thread.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

> sorry for peeping in to this thread.



Try start reading the thread from Post Number #484 and the follow our conversion...

Some part of Garav's post is in Bengali, what he ment to me was, asked me to cool down, and not to get angry at the 13 year old user, entrana !!!

may be that would clear things up for u !!! 



> sorry for peeping in to this thread.



infact I am Glad to see u here


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^come on Saurav let it go...hey the kid needs some help...ur someone who can help so plz forgive and forget...now u dont be a kid for God's sake...

**********************************************************

Ok now that the monsoons are coming to an end proposing the *Great Calcutta 2nd Meet*...discussions to be carried out at *Calcutta/Kolkata - G2G Thread*


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2007)

yes im 13 an im interested in computers cuz im a nri u know
anyways just needed to know this
prices and location in calcutta of
1.asus p5ne sli
2. case for^^
3.geforce 8800gts 320/640mb
4.2x1gb 667/800mhz ram
5. good psu under 4k that supports sli


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

@bobby

@Gaurav

Bro, You guys start Suggesting some thing... 

And where is Tech.Masti ?? dont see him around !!!! Busy with work may be ??


----------



## entrana (Aug 6, 2007)

guys please tell me where to find this 
logitech premium usb headset 350 in kolkata help please i need it urgently
or just tell me a logitech showroom or something


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2007)

^^will be going to Chandni this saturday to get a UPS, will look for the headset n let u know. as for ur hardware stuff, Saurav n Bobby can help u out. Looks like managed to piss off one of our coolest guys, Saurav. ur way of posting seriously needs some brushing up 

@Saurav.....this time, how about City Centre? if its fine with others....also, Tech.Masti seems to have dropped out of the scene. i'll try calling him up.

@Bobby...dude, dunno if the cabby i wanna get will be available here. am keeping  budget of 12k aside just for the cabby n psu


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, help this guy out, guys. He's been asking for a while now.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> @Saurav.....this time, how about City Centre? if its fine with others....also, Tech.Masti seems to have dropped out of the scene. i'll try calling him up.



no probelm for me there  anywhere in Kolkata would be fine... but actually u know in saltlake, its hard to find public transportation after late evening 

@Arya

whats wrong before Raksha Bandhan ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2007)

^^Dont worry...will try to meet up early...also plz help out the kid

@Arya....hey dude, shud have posted this a long time back, but better late than never  Me had completed the Apple fast track in under 2 hours  Nice writeup dude.....but u put in too many specs in some of the pages, anyways its my opinion. But all in all, a big THUMBS UP!!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

You are talking about the two chapters that had specs - iPod and Macintosh. The iPods one was written by Milind and the Macintosh one was written by Anand.

Those weren't mine. I wrote the history, iPhone, Mac OS X and switcher's guide. So, I'm assuming you liked all of mine, huh? 

I was thinking about asking you why you did not review the book but then I thought that maybe you did not want to read it (it being about Apple and all) and would fell pressured into it if I asked you. I'm glad you read it and liked it too.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^^^

Yaar, read it on the 1st day  ... but waited for that reason which u told us to not to disclose here ....

U wanted to enjoy some one's face , remember ??

So kept my mouth shut 

By the way,

Check this one out, 

*Windows® XP বাংলা (ইন্ডিয়া) ইন্টারফেস প্যাক*

Note u need Windows and IE7 to view the page...

Windows XP Bengali interface


----------



## entrana (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks garry if u do find the headset gimme a call on 09830803139 
if u can buy for me ill just tell u if u find it thx
and ya the model number is logitech usb premium headset 350
it costs about 3k and here are the pics 
thx man hope im not bothering u


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 7, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^will be going to Chandni this saturday to get a UPS, will look for the headset n let u know.



Well this Saturday..it's a definite yes..i wont be letting you down..seems that the time has really arrived to get that coveted UPS..also need a 2GB SD Card..

Anyone having any idea about the price and make ??? If yes then please kindly post it ... Thanks in advance...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^

For ups its APC + 2 24amp Rocket Battery 

APC 500 VA is Rs. 2100/- + TAX
2 Large 24amp Rocket Battery is Rs. 500/- each 
One 2m Wire to connect the Extra Bat with APC 



Total Cost more or less Rs. 3300/-

A coool, min of 2 and a half hours of Backup incl 5.1 SKP + 17" CRT + Small Table top FAN + 8 watts CFL Lamp (Table top)


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> For ups its APC + 2 24amp Rocket Battery
> 
> ...



The table top is really funny.. anyways does the 500VA support automatic shutdown in case of power supply failure via the RS-232(am i right??) port ?? ...
And as u mentioned where the hell do i get these Rocket Batteries...?? from what you said..it seems i need to pull out the battery provided with the APC UPS and get it replaced with these Rocket Batteries..

BTW what is the amperage of the battery provided with the APC UPS ???

Well it seems i have put enuf on ur plate...
Waiting for the tasty reply...


----------



## entrana (Aug 8, 2007)

hey garry if u also dont mind cud u look up for me some stuff
asus p5ne-sli with case with 3 fans
cooler master extreme 600w
xfx/asus geforce 8800gts 320mb
4 gig ram 667/800mhz
intel core 2 quad q6600
intel core 2 duo e6600
if u dont mind...^_^


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2007)

> anyways does the 500VA support automatic shutdown in case of power supply failure via the RS-232(am i right??) port ?? ...



Yup... but VIA USB 



> And as u mentioned where the hell do i get these Rocket Batteries...??



At Chandi Gray Market not in GC Avnue  but there, where they sell, Elecrical Stuff 



> from what you said..it seems i need to pull out the battery provided with the APC UPS and get it replaced with these Rocket Batteries..



Arree Nahi , u didnt read my post well, u will just remove the Battery lead  the Default 12 Amp Batt will be there, but u will use the extra wire to connect the Rocket Battery with the UPS , in Total u will have Default 12 amp battery + 2 Rocket External Battery (24 amp) 



> BTW what is the amperage of the battery provided with the APC UPS ???



12 amp


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 8, 2007)

^^nice explaination 

@Arya....well, if thats the case, then i did like ur sections 

@Ayush....ok dude will look them up in Chandni


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

thx garry
hey garry come online on ym


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 9, 2007)

From Gaurav to Garry.....nice transition......


----------



## entrana (Aug 9, 2007)

garry is easier to type and i set up his nickname


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

@entrana : keeping an eye on you i came to know that you are spamming a lot.. 

This forum is not a chat session.. so keep yourself to topic.... and/or to the discussion level..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

@rb_kaustuv

by the way, Did u try the suggetion for the UPS Stuff ?? I failed to mention one Draw back of the setup is, the total Setup takes around 3 to 5 days to charge the Battery to full (remember total of 3 battery)

otherways works gr8


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @rb_kaustuv
> 
> by the way, Did u try the suggetion for the UPS Stuff ?? I failed to mention one Draw back of the setup is, the total Setup takes around 3 to 5 days to charge the Battery to full (remember total of 3 battery)
> 
> otherways works gr8



Guru..the idea's great.. but i thought about the drawback..didin't find time to reply back..btw tell me, u joined the 2 extra 12 Amp bateries in series and then connected them to the UPS ..right???

If possible can u provide a pic of what u did..just for an insight..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

> btw tell me, u joined the 2 extra 12 Amp bateries in series and then connected them to the UPS ..right???



Yes, but Yaar they are 24 amp extra battery... !!! 

Hey Those who have intestest in Server 2008 can join a Free Microsoft session of free hands on LAB for Server 2008 at Kolkata...

*www.microsoft.com/india/images2/mailer/WinServer2008_agenda/Head-2.jpg

Source

any one may register to the nearest City event...

as for Kolkata its in,

Microsoft Corporation (India) Pvt. Ltd. L&T Chambers, 4th Floor, 16, Camac Street, Kolkata

The same building which hosts British Council Library !!!

thank you


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 10, 2007)

^^u going kya?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm.. yeah I am going !!! regisrter soon as seats are limited !!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 10, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Yes, but Yaar they are 24 amp extra battery... !!!
> 
> Hey Those who have intestest in Server 2008 can join a Free Microsoft session of free hands on LAB for Server 2008 at Kolkata...
> 
> ...


LOL! That very near to my PG. It's a shame I don't have the slightest bit of interest in it though.  I wonder what will happen if I show up there with a Mac and an anti-Windows wallpaper.


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

eh guys i need help im entrana
whenever i log on to digit it redirects me to wikipedia
on the page idiot weird am i banned or something


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

No, you are "in shameful misery". I think it will last a week or so.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

> I don't have the slightest bit of interest in it though. I wonder what will happen if I show up there with a Mac and an anti-Windows wallpaper.



 why dont u come ?? its open to all naa, so registrar and play a visit... and about MAC... bring it there  we may see people more interested in ur MACBook Pro rather than that on topic, Server 2008... 

anyway jokes apart, registrar and pay a visit


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No, you are "in shameful misery". I think it will last a week or so.


how come dude i didnt do nothing and whats shameful misery


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are the reasons...

1. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=572125&postcount=517

2. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=572127&postcount=4

3. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=572137&postcount=9

!!!!


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
i see i guess all i can say is
I SHALL RETURN
sorry mods


----------



## aryayush (Aug 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> why dont u come ?? its open to all naa, so registrar and play a visit... and about MAC... bring it there  we may see people more interested in ur MACBook Pro rather than that on topic, Server 2008...
> 
> anyway jokes apart, registrar and pay a visit


Why do you keep saying "registrar". It is spelled "register". 

It might be interesting for you guys but can you imagine how bored I'll be.


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

cud any of u guys tell me the price of geforce 8800gts 320mb in call
any company preferably xfx/asus


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

@gauravakaasid

waiting for ur story in purchase of that UPS !!!! Did u get any good deal on APC or just bought that Microteck one ??


----------



## 123asd (Aug 11, 2007)

@gauravakaasid
hey garry im ayush did u check the headphone for me at chandni
even if u didint thx


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys has anybody registered in World Cyber Games 2007 ?
*wcg.indiagames.com/godleague/Index.html
I guess the prelims in Kol are on 16th to 19th.


N.B>I cant find the rules for AOE III.


----------



## 123asd (Aug 13, 2007)

yo garry have bought di headset ^_^ and dude i think the price is too much hes telling me 667mhz zion 1gig ram is 2800 woah and i cant find asus p5ne sli cud u tell me the store where in chandni to find all these stuff or id have to go to rashi


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2007)

u can try out Saboo or Caltron, but i dunno the exact address


----------



## 123asd (Aug 14, 2007)

hey garry where have u been
anyways i was in this store called technocrats


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

@123asd : or entrana : you want a permanent BAN.. i think you want it.. it is illegal to make multiple IDs here... last warning or you will be permanently banned..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh c'mon! I know people here who have more than seven ids. In fact, I say this with a certain amount of certainty that you know this just as well as I do, if not better. 

All I ask is that you should apply the same yardstick to every member.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

arya : i know what you are talking about.. and i have seen some members and have eye on them dont worry.. action will be taken ASA i get strong proof as in entrana case.. 

and i dont think that i did wrong in banning entrana.. ?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> arya : i know what you are talking about.. and i have seen some members and have eye on them dont worry.. action will be taken ASA i get strong proof as in entrana case..
> 
> and i dont think that i did wrong in banning entrana.. ?


 
You're a mod and certainly you must be knowing what you're doing but all I can say is that before taking any stringent measures against *entrana* remember that he is just a 13 year old kid...


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

well , its hard for me to take any measure right now.. i never want to miserable him.. he is a kid so he should behave as one.. he is spamming , abusing.. and all kinds of stuff.. i warned him about 4 times in different threads.. but he kept his wrong tone up.. so banning him for a week was the last option left for me.. and then again he is coming up with different id.. and who knows that he is not using another one right now..

well if i am a mod that doesnt mean that i will do what i like.. i will do what you guys want me to do.. if you think i am wrong just tell me.. i will forward this to admins and then let them decide what is right and wrong..
Entrana was reported by many senior members , so it was a duty for me to take decision..


----------



## Sankalp (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Sankalp here frm santoshpur kolkata


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> well , its hard for me to take any measure right now.. i never want to miserable him.. he is a kid so he should behave as one.. he is spamming , abusing.. and all kinds of stuff.. i warned him about 4 times in different threads.. but he kept his wrong tone up.. so banning him for a week was the last option left for me.. and then again he is coming up with different id.. and who knows that he is not using another one right now..
> 
> well if i am a mod that doesnt mean that i will do what i like.. i will do what you guys want me to do.. if you think i am wrong just tell me.. i will forward this to admins and then let them decide what is right and wrong..
> Entrana was reported by many senior members , so it was a duty for me to take decision..


 
well Shantanu please dont get me wrong in the 1st place...I would like to repeat once again you must be knowing what you are doing but I think banned for life is a step somehow I feel must be taken after all steps have run out....and once again your doing a good job as a mod anyway so all the best buddy....


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

i just said that it can be possible.. its a way of giving a warning that what possible thing can happen.. till now i havent banned anyone for life time.. so there are rules which i also get to follow.. 

thanks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

@bobby

I go with Shantanus way...

Did u even read those threads of that so called 13 yrl old kid ?? just go through that users post, u will know ur self what was right and what wasnt !!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 15, 2007)

^^i guess the kid learnt his lesson....i guess he's unbanned now...

@shantanu....hey dude, u doing a good job...and whatever decisions u take, its ok with us...u dint become a mod just like that, did you?


----------



## S!D (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello All Calcuttans in Digit,
My name's Subhankar Dutta and I stay in Kidderpore.
Booby, (AKA. Sabret00the) introduced me to this thread.
I was readin through all the posts here, and am really anxious to be associated with such a great group, who speak the same lingo and think on the same lines. 

Good goin on the posts all, and keep up this great work.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello Mr. Subhankar  Remember Me, Me and bobby were having a phone chat when u were buying the PC for ur sis ?? I was stuck in jam Sealdah in Bus that day 



anyway, its nice to meet you.. 


OK.. guys did u check this one ?? 8400 GS Rs. 2750/- + TAX, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 15, 2007)

^^yep...nice review, but will this card have any takers? also, play some games on it n give us some benchies....ask Soumya to get u some games 

also, i have got an el cheapo Digital 600va UPS for the time being, cost me just 1350/- with tax , got 2 years warranty too. lets see how this fares. will get the apc one when i get my brand new pc.

@Sid...hey dude, big welcome to this thread. its not as if this thread is invitation based n all, everyone from Kolkata n around is welcome


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

Bro,

well till now what I saw is it will run any present game... yeah games like Spidy 3 will run in low or Medium settings depending on the resolution... which i think is fine for any week end gamer like mee...

also, refer here as I wrote...



			
				Me said:
			
		

> So what do u think ?? Should I keep that card or think of 8500 ?? I dont think there will be any huge difference, and when DX 10.1 with Nvidia 9xxx series breathing down ur neck, really its un-wise to invest in higher models like 8600 GT or like 8800



Refer here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for your support saurav..



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^i guess the kid learnt his lesson....i guess he's unbanned now...
> 
> @shantanu....hey dude, u doing a good job...and whatever decisions u take, its ok with us...u dint become a mod just like that, did you?


 
no just not like that


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> no just not like that


 
 well said....keep up the gr8 job bro...

BTW guys just foi I quit my job and currently I'am enjoying the taste of freedom...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 16, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> well said....keep up the gr8 job bro...
> 
> BTW guys just foi I quit my job and currently I'am enjoying the taste of freedom...



what went wrong ?? why did u leave ???


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 16, 2007)

ki re sobai amake bhule geli na ki..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 16, 2007)

@sysfilez

Apnar Porichoye ?? Ami thik chintei parlam na, bhola to doorer kotha !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> what went wrong ?? why did u leave ???


 
Hey I'm joining another company..got a better package and profile that's it...

Guys please help me....
I'm getting a brand new HP Deskjet F370 All-in-One for Rs.4490/-......I wanted to know if anyone was using it and could give me a feedback about it...secondly is the price right...thirdly can it properly print colour photographs?
Further,has anyone used the "HP Wireless Printing Upgrade Kit -  HP Printers That Work With the HP Wireless Printing Upgrade Kit" and does it work properly with this printer?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^

Coool... Whens the Party ????


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Coool... Whens the Party ????


 
ha ha when we meet up...


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello everybody,
Just came across this forum. Seems to be a wonderful place to exchange ideas and interact for hardware enthusiasts.

This is D Mukherjee from Salt Lake


----------



## src2206 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello there D

welcome to Digit forum


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 17, 2007)

@Bobby...kya hua yaar? u were getting a gr8 salary here too, so i guess wherever ur joining...they are paying better?  ok..make it a LOOOTT better? u still in sector V?

@D...can we have ur first name please....ur name reminds me of the movie D ...also a BIG welcome to you

@Saurav....if ur planning on low end gaming, why dont you try out the 2600 series from ATI?

@sysfilez....hey dude, atleast i havent forgotten you. really long time and no see. so howz life?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 17, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> @Saurav....if ur planning on low end gaming, why dont you try out the 2600 series from ATI?



Bro, I kind a like the card a lot  but lets see if I can digg up some Low Budget 2600 in Kolkata Market or not...  Now days My vendor really gets scared when I step in the shop 

@gauravakaasid

Hmm.. you have any pricing or Model Number Information Lowend ATi 2600 ones in Kolkata ??


----------



## S!D (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks fr the big welcome people! Really appreciate it.  
Sorry I keep posting after huge intervals. Trust me I am really enthus'd about a Calcutta forum where geeks like me can knock heads and be understood. So I read each and every post in this thread from the very beginning (including all the branching links) to catch up on everything.
I'm largely surrounded by folk who judge a Computer by how many lights u have on the cabby . So it feels good to be here. 

*@Choto Cheeta*:
I hv heard a lot about u frm Booby, and was really eager to meet u. Tried waiting as long as poss that day. Anywaz i'm sure I'm not gonna miss the next G2G . U've gotta b the best person to gv me sm serious download on all that I've missed in the last 3 years >> Counting on you fr that.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

@S!D

Brother u are in *Kidderpore* man, Paradise for us, gadget lovers  and still u make that comment 

ahhh !!!! Docs chip gadget, un beliveble Pricing... 



EDIT :

Any one know any Samsung Service center which works with Handy Cams in Kolkata, My 8 months old MiniDV CAM is faulty  the On off switch is not working, as its allways in Recording mode... !!!!


----------



## S!D (Aug 18, 2007)

Brethren,
(Please lemme know if I am posting this in the wrong thread.)
The last PC I was using was a P4 2.4Ghz; Intel 865GBF; 512MB DDR 400Mhz; XFX FX5600XT. There was no way i could upgrade this dinosaur(in the extinct sense ).
Somebody offered to buy it off for 13.5K  and could not help but accept it .
 But I had sold it off b4 I could research for a new one on the net.
And now my only sahara is the office net   which is highly restricted, so I have to bypass the blockades n chori chupe use it to post here. (So please bear with me if I take a bit too long to reply).

Anyways, now I need some serious suggestions on what would be a good buy within a 30k(+-3k) budget.

I did a bit of Digging and come up wid this:

AMD X2 5200+ (2.6Ghz with 2MB L2 Cache)
Asus M2N-E (non SLI)
Transcend 1GB DDR II 800Mhz
Seagate 160GB SATA II
ASUS DVD RW
Zeb Bijli+Zeb Platinum 400W PSU (or probably CoolerMaster Extreme 500W if I can afford it )
Viewsonic 19" Wide VA1912wb with DVI input.
Will add the Gfx card later when I can afford an 8800GTS 

 Eagerly awaiting comments and suggessions


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

Its a Regional Thread, so for best suggestions you may discuss the issue, here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63874


----------



## src2206 (Aug 18, 2007)

@S!D
If you are going for ASUS mobo/drives read this thread first: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65121


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 18, 2007)

@Sid...y dont u go in for the Dell 19" SE198WFP (not sure abt the model number tho), its got a response time of 5ms, and other better features than the Viewsonic.

@Saurav....dada, ami kolkata r bazaar ta to janina, but u can check out the prices here > xtremegx.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 18, 2007)

@Gaurav...

Brother searched a lot, atleast right now no chance of ATi 2600 type low budget options.... people / shops hardly know about ATi and then again 0 knowledge on DX 10 seriese cards...

so bought these, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45694&page=34

@Bobby

U have good contacts in Supreem, can you please find out whats the best price of view Sonic vx1932wm ???? also one of that normal 1903wm ??


----------



## entrana (Aug 18, 2007)

hey guys is chandni chowk openn on sundays


----------



## src2206 (Aug 18, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys is chandni chowk openn on sundays



No


----------



## shantanu (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome back entrana...   i hope you will behave and will not spam this time


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ur thr na...so no worries


----------



## src2206 (Aug 19, 2007)

guys, what is the current price of 2GB pen drive in Kolkata market (including VAT)? I am looking for one for general use.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> gusy, what is the current price of 2GB pen drive in Kolkata market (including VAT)? I am looking for one for general use.



They between 700 to 900 !!!  as depends on the brand and shop you are in...

Where as a 80 GB *Palm Drive* (Lappy HDD with USB Casing) would cost Rs. 2400/- + TAX so a exact 2500 incl TAX


----------



## src2206 (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> They between 700 to 900 !!!  as depends on the brand and shop you are in...
> 
> Where as a 80 GB *Palm Drive* (Lappy HDD with USB Casing) would cost Rs. 2400/- + TAX so a exact 2500 incl TAX



Great info Sourav, thanks.

Now you are tempting me to buy a 80 GB one 

Basically I am planning to use Linux as my second OS, but I would not like to install GRUB in HDD, you know how touchy Windows is about MBR and I had burnt my finger once. 

The latest Ubuntu allows to install the GRUB in a USB stick, so is my hunt. 

BTW, which one is for Rs 700 and where to get it? Chandni shops are notorious about price variation so if you know any shop that will be helpful. Is there any 2 nd hand one available for cheap?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 19, 2007)

^^most of the time u'll come across Transcend old stock...so check the model number before u buy, n as Saurav said, u can easily get a 80gig lappy hdd with case within that budget.

as for getting Ubuntu to run off usb, rv_kaustav a.k.a Kaustav here, got Ubuntu to run off his 40gig usb hdd flawlessly


----------



## src2206 (Aug 19, 2007)

No garuv, I do not mean to run Ubuntu from an external HDD, rather I just want to install the GRUB in USB stick.  The main nstallation will remain on my internal HDD.



> most of the time u'll come across Transcend old stock...so check the model number before u buy



can you explain this in a little more detail?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## entrana (Aug 19, 2007)

hey guys whats the cheapest sli enabled smps i mean with u know 2 pin for pcie
and one more thing confirming 8800gts 320mb/640mb has only 1 pcie connector right unlike gtx which has 2


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

Any one attended or going to atten the Coputex currently helding at Ice Skating Rink Kolkata ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 20, 2007)

never been there before, is this at par with Infocomm?? anyways, am a bit apprehensive about the fairs at Ice Skating...


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 20, 2007)

Well my name is Dwijattam Mukherjee, i know, i know..... too long  
Call me what my collegues and friends call me.... just DM


----------



## Anindya (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello Dark Knight! Welcome here! BTW what do u do? Where do u stay?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 20, 2007)

^^very unusual name...so D it shall be then 

@src2206...hey dude, sorry for the late reply. what i meant was most shops stock the V30 model of the 1gig Transcend pen drives wich are one of the slowest ones. get some other model. also, if u can, then go in for Sandisk drives. chek this out, u mite be interested - >

*www.techenclave.com/forums/fs-brand-new-sandisk-micro-cruzer-96572.html


----------



## entrana (Aug 21, 2007)

hey guys how much wud a cooler for 8800gts cost if it exists


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 21, 2007)

Anybody knows the price of Antec TruePower 430 in Calcutta?
Is there any shop except Pranay Agarwal's Alfa Tech which sells Antec
Can u suggest any other good branded SMPS?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

for SMPS think of ColorSit up to the 500 Watts Mark.. really good value for money and good performance...

if u are thinking of higher SMPS, Cooler Master eXtreme 600 watts will cost around 3.5k + TAX !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 22, 2007)

*This is off topic but I had to post it...*

*I had called up Gaurav (gauravakaasid) after I got off from office.His shift was also over so we met up near the Monginis under Infinity Building.This is the 2nd time I met him offline.Then I got into some problems suddenly(wouldnt like to discuss that here but it's not like a fight or something).Gaurav (gauravakaasid) made sure he stayed with me and he helped me in such a way that I felt he proved the saying,"a friend in need is a friend indeed"...*
*Anyone who has been in this forum for sometime knows how mild mannered and helping type Gaurav is and he proved that to me yesterday...*
*From now on Gaurav certainly will be one of my cherished friends and I will be extremely grateful to him...*

*Guys like gauravakaasid still keep the good samaritan spirit of Kolkata alive...3 cheers for him...*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 22, 2007)

*Hip hip hurray!*

He's a nice chap. I'm glad he's listened to all the years of education I put him through.


----------



## Anindya (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope we get to hear that story when we meet up!


----------



## entrana (Aug 22, 2007)

cud anyone tell me a cooler for 8800gts please


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 22, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> *This is off topic but I had to post it...*
> 
> *I had called up Gaurav (gauravakaasid) after I got off from office.His shift was also over so we met up near the Monginis under Infinity Building.This is the 2nd time I met him offline.Then I got into some problems suddenly(wouldnt like to discuss that here but it's not like a fight or something).Gaurav (gauravakaasid) made sure he stayed with me and he helped me in such a way that I felt he proved the saying,"a friend in need is a friend indeed"...*
> *Anyone who has been in this forum for sometime knows how mild mannered and helping type Gaurav is and he proved that to me yesterday...*
> ...



What happened? Got into a fight?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2007)

Ohh.. i am working in 1 of the software biggies... and i am from salt lake (at least for the next 2-3 months- will be moving into Rajarhat after that)
BTW can anyone tell me how much a 120mm led fan is going to cost me? I normally buy stuff from Caltron...


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 22, 2007)

A friend of mine is going to US, should I tell him to bring antec smps from there or any other brand. All we get from KOl is crap(regarding power supplies)Please suggest.
By the way when r we having our next meet ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 22, 2007)

@Bobby...sheesh dude, u making me look like a saint here  (wich i m obviously not)

@Arya....am indebted to you... (just wait till we meet up  )

@Anindya....we need to finalise on the meet date

@Ayush....u can try out the 120mm/92mm fans from antec, but ur chassis shud be having provision for the extra fans

@Darky....where do ya work? am in CTS


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @src2206...hey dude, sorry for the late reply. what i meant was most shops stock the V30 model of the 1gig Transcend pen drives wich are one of the slowest ones. get some other model. also, if u can, then go in for Sandisk drives. chek this out, u mite be interested - >
> 
> *www.techenclave.com/forums/fs-brand-new-sandisk-micro-cruzer-96572.html



Thanks very much Gaurav and sorry for the delayed reply. ASUS is yet to give me back my mobo    and my friend is still fighting for it. 

I think I shall go for a 1GB one or maybe a second hand piece in good condition.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

Gauravkaasid, Ummm... i am a bit hesitent to disclose where i work..... please do not mind. 
Think i am a bit older compared to the young guns in this forum.... my 1st machine was a 486DX2 way back in 1992.
BTW can any one tell me where can i sell off my old desktop WO monitor?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 23, 2007)

^^no problemo...u can try out the Bazaar section here, also post in this thread, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Gaurav for the suggestion.

Guys any takers for a Athlon XP 1800+ Machine WO monitor?


----------



## entrana (Aug 23, 2007)

hey guys can anyone help me NOW? i need to know where to find cooler for 8800gts


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 23, 2007)

Dark Knight said:
			
		

> Gauravkaasid, Ummm... i am a bit hesitent to disclose where i work..... please do not mind.
> Think i am a bit older compared to the young guns in this forum.... my 1st machine was a 486DX2 way back in 1992.
> BTW can any one tell me where can i sell off my old desktop WO monitor?



Well if you happen to think that you are a bit old..well then we are also old..since most of us here are working..so it doesn't hamper to say where you work.. no offence meant..


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2007)

Why's no one intent on helping entrana?

Don't give me the bullshit that he is indisciplined or a spammer or a newbie or a kid or whatnot! C'mon guys, the guy needs help and he's been asking since forever. (I'm sorry I have no idea otherwise I would have gladly helped you.) 

I know no is answerable to him or to me, but I think this will be a lot better place if we all remain friendly with each other.


----------



## entrana (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks arya anyways im bugging ya guuys cuz  i have to buy soon


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

Arya said:
			
		

> I know no is answerable to him or to me, but I think this will be a lot better place if we all remain friendly with each other.



hmm.. are you suggesting that I am not friendly with you ???


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 23, 2007)

@Ayush....i had posted sumthing fer you in this post ->
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=583456&postcount=596

@Saurav...u crossed the 4k post count??  congrats dude


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 24, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Saurav...u crossed the 4k post count??  congrats dude



Allass !!!! Post count doesnt matter to me at all


----------



## aryayush (Aug 24, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Ayush....i had posted sumthing fer you in this post ->
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=583456&postcount=596


Yeah, I'd read that. I know you are indebted to me but I don't like to take too much credit. It is a positive trait of my humble nature. I am kind and helping to people, always there in times of need, sacrificing myself and putting my life on the line for the better good. I'm selfless and a true friend. And I never boast!



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm.. are you suggesting that I am not friendly with you ???


No, I'm not. You have been extremely helpful and I thank you very much for that! It's just that I wish you'd be as helpful towards this entrana guy as you've been towards me.


----------



## entrana (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks garry anyways i will get either zebronics antibiotic or zebronics peace either with a sli smps
anyways have any of u guys done icse i wanna ask something


----------



## Anindya (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ I did. 
@ Gaurav, referring to this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=583456&postcount=596  of urs. Yes buddy i follow this thread and posts regularly. Let the planning go on. Let that date be fixed where most of us will be able to meet. If in any case i am not able to come then it wont make any difference. Thats why not suggesting anything but following everything!!


----------



## entrana (Aug 24, 2007)

anyways garry i asked a cooler for 8800 not a fan i mean a dedicated COOLER anyways im getting either zebronics peace or antibiotic are they gud


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 24, 2007)

None taken.. 

BTW i really did not want to offend anybody just that i thought the average age in tech forums in India isnormaly between 24-28.....

Please dont mind


----------



## entrana (Aug 24, 2007)

hey garry when are u coming online to yahoo messenger 
neways i wanna ask u guys about ur past studying technics cuz im not able to concentrate properly


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 24, 2007)

Dark Knight said:
			
		

> None taken..
> 
> BTW i really did not want to offend anybody just that i thought the average age in tech forums in India isnormaly between 24-28.....
> 
> Please dont mind


 
Hello Dark knight,welcome to the community...I do accept that the majority age for it workers in India is 24-28 but there is a substantial number of seniors(like you) involved as well...

anyways have you checked this out...Calcutta/Kolkata - G2G Thread


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey garry when are u coming online to yahoo messenger
> neways i wanna ask u guys about ur past studying technics cuz im not able to concentrate properly



Well dear ..one way to concentrate properly would be to NOT think always about ways to upgrade ur PC or improve its performance ..but rather than think of ways to upgrade ur grade and improve ur performance..


----------



## entrana (Aug 24, 2007)

actually i have good short term memory


----------



## shantanu (Aug 25, 2007)

i wont say anything to anyone.. arya : there is a huge difference between you and ayush gupta.. thats why you have a respect.. 

and please dont use the thread as chat station...(i hope you will understand entrana)


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

@shantanu
then what man this is a chatting forum its all calcutans in digit so i suppose we talk about anything because the topic isnt mentioned
and if we cant chat here what DO we do sell stuff or something


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> actually i have good short term memory


Try to convert it into a long term memory..it will help in the long run..trust me..i have gone thru it..



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> @shantanu
> then what man this is a chatting forum its all calcutans in digit so i suppose we talk about anything because the topic isnt mentioned
> and if we cant chat here what DO we do sell stuff or something


Actually well can do some constructive things like how to make more people computer literate than keep on nagging about what cooler to get for the 8800GTS...which unfortunately can be found by doing a little bit of Googling around.

Hope i have been able to make the point across the table or is it still on this side of the table ??? 

And lastly it pays a lot to be have your patience man..


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

how do u expect a kid to have patience im not mature yet anyways let us change the topic
how much would xfx geforce 8800gts 640mb cost, i think its 25k cud anyone just confirm, and cud i find all computing needs in rashi peripherals im gonna buy
1. zebronics peace/antibiotic
2. gfx
3. coolermaster smps worth 4k( i dont want to use sli) or how much for sli ready smps
4. 2 gig ram 
thats all


----------



## shantanu (Aug 25, 2007)

@entrana : you didnt read the forum rules yet.. 

This is not a Chat station.. Remember.. i am being lenient to you, just coz of your age.. if you want to chat use Messengers. Forum is for Discussion..


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

fine fine watever ill stop


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 25, 2007)

^^i dont think u need to....u can post or ask any question here....thats what the chit chat section is for, aint it?


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i said but noooooooo mr shantanu just wanna ban me


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

Friends please read this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=585933&postcount=10

This therad I have just updated: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65121


----------



## shantanu (Aug 26, 2007)

no entrana ! thats not so.. i am not against you , and nor i want to ban you.. when i get complaints then i have to warn..


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 26, 2007)

P E A C E     G U Y S

Ok I was told by many a members that they want to set the next G2G for 2nd September...all who are in favour of Sunday 2nd of September may post in G2G thread...

Apart from it guys lets come up with an AGENDA for our meet....

Come on brainwaves...


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

hey is asus service really that bad then i think i may have to get nforce 650i sli
anyways any of  u other guys experienced this asus problem?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 26, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> P E A C E     G U Y S
> 
> Ok I was told by many a members that they want to set the next G2G for 2nd September...all who are in favour of Sunday 2nd of September may post in G2G thread...
> 
> ...



2nd or 1st ..all it matters is that the meet should be on the weekends ..
as regards the AGENDA..how bout pilfering the MAC Shop..  .. just a thought ..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 26, 2007)

^^nice idea...wud be better if we keep Arya outta d loop, he might get hysterical


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^nice idea...wud be better if we keep Arya outta d loop, he might get hysterical


 
yes very well point indeed...Arya might lose control and blow our covers...
anyways jokes apart...gotta finalise something as it's next week...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> wud be better if we keep Arya outta d loop, he might get hysterical


OK. I'll not come then. Sorry for showing so much interest! 

::clutches broken heart and walks away crying::


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OK. I'll not come then. Sorry for showing so much interest!
> 
> ::clutches broken heart and walks away crying::


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OK. I'll not come then. Sorry for showing so much interest!
> 
> ::clutches broken heart and walks away crying::



Oh My God..!!!! see what i have done to the kid...GOD FORGIVE ME!!!!


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

arya is a kid?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey i am mssing some action... 

@Arya

are not u suppose to be at Siliguri by now ?? u have Net access there too ?? when will u be back ???


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

ei guys ive decided to take geforce 7950gx2 cud anyone tell me the price and how many pcie pins it would need then i have to decide if i have to get a coolermaster or a sli capable smps
according to the specs i have read 7950gx2 is better than 8800gts in almost every spec and has a 512bit interface

EDIT: nvm guys ive changed again 8800gts all the way


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 27, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ei guys ive decided to take geforce 7950gx2 cud anyone tell me the price and how many pcie pins it would need then i have to decide if i have to get a coolermaster or a sli capable smps
> according to the specs i have read 7950gx2 is better than 8800gts in almost every spec and has a 512bit interface
> 
> EDIT: nvm guys ive changed again 8800gts all the way


 
hey buddy why cant you for once converse with the flow....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 27, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> hey buddy why cant you for once converse with the flow....



Finnally u noticed it too...


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

converse with the flow? but im not included in the flow u guys are talking about a meeting which im not in if u guys want i cud just quit the thread


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 27, 2007)

^^u choose if u want to be in the meeting or not...all upto u, we dont decide


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont think i shud IM A KID..... and besides i dont think majority likes me


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't not like you.

See? Tactful and diplomatic! 

@sabret00th
Don't worry, I'm going to come even if you guys expressly forbid me from doing so. I'm as stubborn as a mule and absolutely shameless. And I just love a little bit of drama every now and then (which explains the previous post). 

@Choto Cheeta
I'm back already. Have the meeting on any weekend now and I'll be there.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

*Met up with Gaurav today and he pointed out to me that this thread has become a lot crowded and confusing hence wanted me to create an **Official Kolkata 2nd G2G Thread *

**********************************************************
*Happy B'day **john_the_ultimate*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 29, 2007)

Happy B'day John!!  but where is he btw??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys........and I am here for sure  .


----------



## shantanu (Aug 29, 2007)

happy birthday dude


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks shantanu.


----------



## entrana (Aug 29, 2007)

happy b-day too
wow u guys stay up that late 2:30am!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> wow u guys stay up that late 2:30am!!!


 
yes I usually go to sleep pretty late....sort of an insomiac


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2007)

One of the benefits of staying in an individual flat! 

Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## S!D (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahh, yes... an individual flat .
Used to stay wid my parents when I left calcutta 3 yrs back.
Was working in Gurgaon and stayed in an individual flat(no roommates as well) and got too used to the independence .
And now that I have returned to calcutta now, staying wid parents is like such a pain (considering privacy and independence factors).
My bloody flat is under construction and more than 2 months overdue now.
And i just got to know last week that it would take another 3 months ...
AHHH the pain !!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't misunderstand me. I love to live with my parents and once my education is over, I will stay with them under the same roof and we're going to have a single kitchen.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 30, 2007)

^^Back to Siliguri?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Don't misunderstand me. I love to live with my parents and once my education is over, I will stay with them under the same roof and we're going to have a single kitchen.


 
good for us coz when we'll visit Siliguri we can stay at ur place...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, John!



Thanks you very much arya.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^Back to Siliguri?


Yes, of course. After three (long) years.



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> good for us coz when we'll visit Siliguri we can stay at ur place...


Oh, I would love to accommodate you guys. No non-veg though.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ FYI I'am not a fan of non-veg


----------



## shantanu (Aug 30, 2007)

@arya : you at silliguri , great wanna see movies for free.. my mausaji is having 6 cinema halls there ! lol (am i spamming) , and i was there about 2 years back.. ! my moms home is there...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2007)

I doubt we even _have_ six cinema halls here!


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

dude we have more than six, i just dont think all have ac but we DO have more than six


----------



## shantanu (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ r u too from siliguri ?

arya : there is  acyber too on that hillcart road "" man i forgot the name its on first floor.. ! dotnet or something like that.. 

well you guys must have been to mirik ? lovely place..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 31, 2007)

^^Planning a trip with my office buddies  , So, where do u stay now??


----------



## shantanu (Aug 31, 2007)

Talking to me dude.. ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 31, 2007)

yups


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

my hometown in dehradun.. ! my mom had her home in Silliguri.. (she is not bengali)


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 1, 2007)

^^o i c...ur hometown's dehradun? or ur studying there?

@Hey peeps....not interested in the 2nd Calcutta G2G kya? if ur interested then please post in the thread


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2007)

@garry dude waht are u awake at 4:23am for


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

my hometown is dehradun.. my birthplace..  !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

@S!D

in the Meet I was talking about one of our 5.1 Nikkon Cool Pix model... these pictures are taken from that one... what do u feel compareing with your 12k model ??

where as this one is mere 5.2k incl 1 GB SD Card kolkata...

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm.jpg


*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm2.jpg


My hands shooked while clickoing  so please tilt ur head a little 

*www.doorersathi.com/cheeta/qm3.jpg


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^ wow gr8 photographs man...Nikon is really awesome stuff...

this pic was taken in his camera...reduced the resolution to 1024x768 *img205.imageshack.us/img205/6376/dscn0030tw6.jpg


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice pics i like bobbys better


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 4, 2007)

@ Choto - what is your camera model dude? I am desparetly looking to buy 1, pls suggest a model - my budget is 10k including 1 gb card.
Also tell me the optical zoom of ur camera.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2007)

@ITTechPerson

Sorry sir, I am really noobe when it comes Camera, its my brother who is fanatic about those...

and un-like me he always wants to purchase from Gray Market...

The picture I have posted is taken with Nikkon Cool Pix E5200 which is a 5.1 MB 3X Optical Zoom I suppose *www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=2&productNr=25516

its Rs. 5300/- all inclusive with 1 GB SAN Disk SD Card ... Place Metro Gully  MM...

Where as there is a new 7.1 MB also S50 which is 7.1 MP with 1 GB Cards its around Rs. 9.5k incl 1 GB Card... same place

all without Papers though....


----------



## S!D (Sep 5, 2007)

> in the Meet I was talking about one of our 5.1 Nikkon Cool Pix model... these pictures are taken from that one... what do u feel compareing with your 12k model ??


Dude, If u ask my opinion, Nikon always made the best professional camera's. Even when they came out with their budget range - coolpix "L series" digicams, quality was never compromised.
when it comes to photography, I do believe in one mantra: it is not the price of the camera, but the hands of the photographer that take good pictures.
expensive camera's dont necessarily take better pictures. they can probably gv some extra features which makes your photography experience more pleasurable.
The reason why the pitures look so stunning is because U have done a great job with the camera.
---------------------------
The frills of my cam[the reason y it costs 12k]:
2.5" bright LCD viewable even in direct sunlight.
10X optical zoom packed in the most compact shell. No other 10Xopti cam wid fit in ur trouser pocket


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

^^its not always like that


----------



## S!D (Sep 5, 2007)

^^ If you know more.. please state the reason for ur opinion alongwith the post.
Also please state ur experience and exposure in the photography line. It seems from ur words that you have quite an extensive knowledge.
I have been doing this for the last 7 years, but if there a few things about photography that I dont know...its never too late to learn


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^hmm,I know that I'm learning a lot about photography from you in the recent times...dude


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

what im trying to say its not always the photographer who takes the good photos, sometimes u also need a good camera


----------



## S!D (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ U still didnt get my question..U dont need to explain what your words meant. I was asking the reason why u hold such an opinion.
--------------
Its good that you have an individual opinion about what anyone states.
But what's important is that you back that opinion with facts which lead you to arrive at that opinion.
***********
Give a good photographer the cheapest digicam, and he will still be able to take good photographs, and give the best camera to someone lacking the knowledge of what is picturesque and what is not, and he might not be able to take the right picture.
Simply because it is not the camera that can manipulate with the light and shadows, but the trained eyes which know which angle and setting will give the best output.
And, its not just the knowledge of the camera settings, but the vision of an individual, of what is picturesque and how.
Some people do it consciously with knowledge backing them up, and some do it unconsciously, with their vision and thought guiding them.
--------------
I remember my best photographs were taken on an ancient 2MP Minolta..if u'd like, you can visit my orkut album..they are posted there.
***********
Dont get me wrong, I am not trying to argue with you nor boast about myself...but this is my passion, and if you beg to differ with what I believe, the least i can expect is that you to justify your words with facts rather than stating a blank and biased opinion.


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

dude, i dont really care


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 7, 2007)

@ S!D : see buddy it's evident that you are a gr8 photographer and you also happen to own a very good camera...but that doesnt mean that you have to start imposing your belief onto someone...this is an open forum and everyone is free to mouth their opinions...

@ entrana : look kiddo from my experience I've seen that you might wanna be silent in cases where you arent an much familier with instead of voicing out your opinions about something,incase you do voice your opinions learn to stand by that and trust me you'll earn respect...

Guys forgive me if I''ve gone overboard considering that I'm no Mod and this is none of my business but this is my observation of the situation...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

chill guyzz (i am late as indian police ) (i am not spamming)

well its ok to have some heated discussions.. but you all guyz are of the same community so chill...

@sabret00the : nice job man


----------



## S!D (Sep 7, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> @ S!D : see buddy it's evident that you are a gr8 photographer and you also happen to own a very good camera...but that doesnt mean that you have to start imposing your belief onto someone...this is an open forum and everyone is free to mouth their opinions...


Bro.. I'm sorry if my words made u believe that I was tryin to brag or impose my beliefs.
Even if it is an open forum.. if someone really _doesn't care_ about something they should really refrain from saying *anything*__ .


			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> well its ok to have some heated discussions.. but you all guyz are of the same community so chill...


shantanu, I have already written yaar..I am not trying to argue .
I am a bit touchy about cams, just like Arya is about iMACs.
But I do apologise if u think my words came out wrong .


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

can we just shift the topic?


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 8, 2007)

**********************************************************
ok did you guys notice that these days the Kolkata climate has suddenly become extremely soothing...especially when I return from office at around 10pm..the breeze is really awesome...

**********************************************************
When we went to buy S!D's comp both of us were taken aback by the fact that even Supreme is stocking Coolermaster cabbies....my God Kolkata is changing fast...

**********************************************************
Zebronics is going to launch Coolermaster cabbies and pwr supplies soon thru its own retail chain in Kolkata....so now you may go the Jai Mahavira or M.D.Computers and get Coolermaster products...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going to Chandni with Gaurav tomorrow to buy a Wi-Fi router for myself. Just a news update.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

hey arya cud u check some few things for me?


----------



## Anindya (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys after a long time!!  Saw the pics and felt like crying. couldnt not come. Anyway this is from a freind`s pc that i am posting this. I browse through my mobile. Having cellone unlimited gprs. The problem is its getting connected to the net but no data transfer is taking place. Now plz dont tell me to check the av as i am using avast for a long time without any problem. I formatted the machine but without much help. I called up cc and they told their usual dialouges that there is a temporary server problem. But already 10 days passed and i cant see any light at the end of the tunnel. I can access it through mobile but its useless coz the set is 6080. Plz try n help me. I will log on again after few days to see the replies. Bye for now. And when is the next meet??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^ hopefully this cud act as hint about the next meet...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=598123&postcount=99



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I'm going to Chandni with Gaurav tomorrow to buy a Wi-Fi router for myself. Just a news update.


 
that's pretty unfair guys...cud've given me a call...and I'd have tagged along...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 8, 2007)

am already fantasizing about a LAN party 

@Bobby....sent a mesage to Arya, to make it at around 4. Got no probs if you tag along , rb_kaustav might join in too


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 8, 2007)

^^nah in 2nd thoughts 4pm will be too late...coz I'll have to pick up my parents today for a family dinner today at Park Street...

neways since we have so many folks who come to office in Salt lake Sector V lets plan up a small sector V meet at Millenium Towers Cafe Coffee Day one morning....say wat guys....


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey arya cud u check some few things for me?


Oh, I would have but I did not see your post before now. I'm so sorry!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 8, 2007)

^^u online? kaunsa messenger? pm me ur id


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

^^are bhai better question tu kab online rehta hain?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaurav bro, what are the news from Chandi ?? what did u buy ?? did u took rates of any new products ?? do let us know...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^u online? kaunsa messenger? pm me ur id


Check out my profile, yaar. Except Microsoft's crap, I'm online on every popular messenger.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Gaurav bro, what are the news from Chandi ?? what did u buy ?? did u took rates of any new products ?? do let us know...



Well Arya got the NETGEAR WGR614 for 1900/- inclusive of taxes from Savera (Rashi Peripherals Outlet) and i got the APC BR 800Y-IN 800VA UPS for 4700/- inclusive of taxes, same shop.

The UPS is under charging mode ..will need to charge it for 8 or more hours..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 8, 2007)

@Arya...oops....dint check that

@Anindya...u were never very far away from us, were u? this meet thing has been set in motion already, there will be loads of them in the future, trust me. dnt hafta be sad. Try to make it in the next one


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 8, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^nah in 2nd thoughts 4pm will be too late...coz I'll have to pick up my parents today for a family dinner today at Park Street...
> 
> neways since we have so many folks who come to office in Salt lake Sector V lets plan up a small sector V meet at Millenium Towers Cafe Coffee Day one morning....say wat guys....


Wouldn't it be better if we all met up for lunch..rather than in the morning..



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> When we went to buy S!D's comp both of us were taken aback by the fact that even Supreme is stocking Coolermaster cabbies....my God Kolkata is changing fast...



****!!! man..should have gone thru this post and checked out Supreme..



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> Zebronics is going to launch Coolermaster cabbies and pwr supplies soon thru its own retail chain in Kolkata....so now you may go the Jai Mahavira or M.D.Computers and get Coolermaster products...



Now that's some pretty good news man....


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 9, 2007)

Yesterday went to chadni in the afternoon to buy Logitech MX518 & a good SMPS.
Most of the shops(lalani, technocrat, eastern logica, berlia) were offering the iball/frontech ones. Powersafe, ColorsIT not available. In Technocrat on asking abt Zebronics qouted 2k (500w)
Then I tried M.D. Computers and found its now stocking all Zebronics products & leadtek(which they are already since a year).
They explained that there is this plain 500W model costing 600 and one platinum model priced 1800.(It has this huge 120mm fan, *www.zebronics.net/Platinum_Powersupply.asp and a 22A +12V rail). In the meantime I called up Gaurav to ask for his opinion. 
I went for the plain Zebronics model. They were the only ones who could procure the mouse. So bought both frm there. MX518@1425/-
All prices exclusive of VAT.

P.S. Count me in for any Sector - V meet.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 9, 2007)

zeb 500 w platinum = 2k ( very good price )


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

gaurav told me to check places like saboo in chandni, or the best i tell u is rashi its in bentick street just near chandni


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 9, 2007)

@shantanu...yea, i told him tht too, its a steal @1800 buks. but he's got an ageing rig (thats what he told me  ), so he went for the 600buks wala.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 9, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> zeb 500 w platinum = 2k ( very good price )


 
I bought it for 1.9K about a year and a half back and it's been serving me pretty well till now..


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

@gauravakaasid
This post will probably embarrass you so don't read it. 


This is one Hell of a guy. You were right, Bobby. He came with me and Kaustav to help us buy our stuff. When Kaustav was done with his UPS and had gone, he stuck with me and took me into the interiors of Chandni. I was searching for a 2.5mm-3.5mm adapter for my phone. We went in so many shops and no one had the faintest clue what we were talking about. I was so disappointed, I'd made up my mind to stop looking but Gaurav kept going on and on. And at last we found it. He also helped me buy a multi-plug (which short circuited as soon as I plugged it in ) later. It doesn't sound much when written but I was very influenced by this guy's friendliness and the capacity to take pains to help other people out. Awesome person. Very rarely do you find such mind-blowing people and I'm glad I met Gaurav and became friends with him. Three cheers to you, mate! 


OK, end of love letter! Back to your jobs guys. Just for the record, I am straight. 

The guy's a friggin' nutter. Keep your distance.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

garry is a good man


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 11, 2007)

^^For chrissake dude...edit out sum portions  n i did tell you Chandni ka maal hai, never expect any kinda guarantee. n is the adapter working?


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @gauravakaasid
> This post will probably embarrass you so don't read it.
> 
> This is one Hell of a guy. You were right, Bobby................It doesn't sound much when written but I was very influenced by this guy's friendliness and the capacity to take pains to help other people out. Awesome person. Very rarely do you find such mind-blowing people and I'm glad I met Gaurav and became friends with him. Three cheers to you, mate!


 
I definitely second that *gauravakaasid *is a one of the most helpful guys I have ever known...he would help out others in such a way as if it's his responsibility...very glad to be his friend...


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

yay for garry, hip hip hooray!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^For chrissake dude...edit out sum portions  n i did tell you Chandi ka maal hai, never expect any kinda guarranty. n is the adapter working?


The fact that it is working is what incited me to write that post.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

if its from chandni aint mean it aint working


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah... well it can be said that in times of need we need to fall back to gaurav..but there's also a hidden part of him..

Man he surely knows how to come late for an appointment..  

But yes..i do agree with the others ..its really rare to find someone as helpful as him..


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

he comes late from work, its hard to  contact him


----------



## S!D (Sep 11, 2007)

*All Calcutta ppl please visit this thread:*

*Calcutta Hardware Vendor Feedback forum*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=601838#post601838

We really need input from all of you. Specially ppl who frequent hardware shops (choto, i'm counting on you). To reduce the fatigue of running around the whole of chandni for small stuff just to get the best prices.

Post all your good/bad experiences and discuss y you prefer any particular shop if any.

I'm sure there's a lot to benefit from this for all of us..so lets make it constructive .


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 11, 2007)

anyone needs a demonoid invitation ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 12, 2007)

^^download maniac kya? 

N guys, neone of you using SE W810i? If i remember correctly, cyberzook owns one, nt sure tho


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

i own one garry why?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 12, 2007)

am planning to get one, thats y. n what r u doing @7 am here? arnt u supposed to be on the way to skool, going to give ur exam?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 12, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> am planning to get one, thats y. n what r u doing @7 am here? arnt u supposed to be on the way to skool, going to give ur exam?




Kis liye beta??? for ur Mobile Net connection i suppose?? or is your Motorola completely broken???


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

holiday today tomorrow my exam


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 12, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^download maniac kya?
> 
> N guys, neone of you using SE W810i? If i remember correctly, cyberzook owns one, nt sure tho


 
trust your memory , it was only last week that I showed you my w810i

It seems there is no dearth of demonoid invites among Calcuttans here


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

hey garry dude what days and what timings are u available on man i keep on trying to im u with google u never answer , aside from night times


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 13, 2007)

called Gaurav today...he's gone underground.....


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

i just talked to him yesterday hes there


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 13, 2007)

@Bobby...sorry dude, cudnt call u yest, will b givin u a call 2day pucca


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

hey garry ur not on today?

guys is the 8800gts 320mb XXX edition available in chandni? if it is anyone know the price and the shop?


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

guys whats the best store at chandni?

guys whats the cheapest sli enabled smps, which company


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 18, 2007)

^^^

This is 1st time I am replying to one of ur threads, just a personal question... as I was wondering Its been around 60-90 days you are active in the forum... all I see in these 2 or 3 months that where ever u could and u can you have and are asking for prices and stuff !!!!

I was woundering that actually how many Deviced did u buy till today since June 2007 ??


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

i am going to buy in october, i am asking all the things i am going to buy and all my queries dude. im not some senseless idiot askin all these


----------



## S!D (Sep 18, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i am going to buy in october, i am asking all the things i am going to buy and all my queries dude. im not some senseless idiot askin all these


Many of us out here have jobs and may not be able to frequent shops that often just to get prices for you. My apologies...
Plus hardware prices change every week. So prices taken from july would have drastically changed in october.
However, if u plan to get comparative estimates, the net is the best place to look.
u can look in:
*www.theitdepot.com/
or
*www.yantraonline.in/
or
*www.theitwares.com/

u have have bought from online shops earlier..so I think it should be a breeze for u


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 18, 2007)

did u guys notice that suddenly the climate has changed and become relatively hotter in the past few days...even humidity has increased...


----------



## S!D (Sep 18, 2007)

^^hmm..wierd
never felt so. actually have not been turning the AC on at night(_read_ early morning) for the past week or so.
------
or is it hot and humid just around early night time when u return home.. 
U lucky @$$


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

ya its really become humid and hot, its become a really SWEATY environment...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 18, 2007)

@entrana : you are talking to a senior member, and your tone seems to be rude.. ! please keep a decent talk, no one here is siiting to listen to your rude tone.. ! keep it in mind.. !


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

fine fine..


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 18, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> ^^hmm..wierd
> never felt so. actually have not been turning the AC on at night(_read_ early morning) for the past week or so.
> ------
> or is it hot and humid just around early night time when u return home..
> U lucky @$$


 
no no I'am not kidding bro...chk this out
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Local Weather Report and Forecast: SEPTEMBER 18, 2007 [/FONT]**www.imd.ernet.in/section/nhac/img/maps/wbimd.gif*[SIZE=+2]Kolkata [/SIZE]*

Maximum Temperature(Deg C)
34.0​ 


Departure from Normal (Deg C)+2​



Minimum Temperature(Deg C)26.7​



Departure from Normal (Deg C)+1​



24-hour Rainfall (mm)0.0​



Today's Sunset (IST)17:37​



Tomorrow's Sunrise (IST)05:24​



Moonrise (IST)11:02​

Moonset (IST)

Source 

Its mostly been pretty hot during the day with relatively colder nights and early mornings for the past few days...add to that the 85% humidity and it feels like pressure cooker...I hate season change...makes me fall sick


----------



## Anindya (Sep 19, 2007)

Guys any one played with kites yesterday?


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

was it any occassion yesterday?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup, it was Vishvakarma Puja and people fly kites to celebrate it.


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

i see thanks


----------



## S!D (Sep 19, 2007)

Had a blood donation camp at office(Genpact) today initiated by Lions Club.
I thought the company is sucking enough of my blood already, so a few more drops wudnt hurt.
They had some problems with the flow...and the stupid bugger jarred the needle to get the flow back on. It shot a seering pain up my arm, and is still paining as I type. the doc said its gonna be ok in a day..but was a really bad first experience. 
But i know this is not gonna stop me next time


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

must be a bad surgeon, they are actually suppose to use thin needles to make it not much painful, although its great that u donated blood. u know these guys actually SELL blood to people not donate so its kinda like ur getting ripped off


----------



## S!D (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, the needle dint hurt at first..but i guess i had too much fat hiding my veins  so they had trouble finding it.

Yes, Ive heard of the selling stuff..but this was lions club, and they are pretty reputed.
And I can never ask money for my blood..goes against ethics. And even if they plan to sell it, at the end of the day someone's life is gonna benefit from it eventually..
And I got a donors card with which I can avail the same amount of blood(any group) anytime in the next 1 year..so i guess its not a complete ripoff.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 19, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> u know these guys actually SELL blood to people not donate so its kinda like ur getting ripped off


 
FYI it's illegal to sell blood in India...


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

dude everything illegal happens in india this is nothing new


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 19, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude everything illegal happens in india this is nothing new


 
Your horribly mistaken and please try to understand that a reputed company like Genpact cannot openly organise a blood donation camp and then go ahead and sell the same blood...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 20, 2007)

^^hey bro.....bohot chaap mein hoon yaar. will call 2mro. pucca. else i change my name.

Guys...need sum help, m in need of a portable/usb HDD(>=80gigs) fer sum time. about 2 weeks. can anyone spare me one?


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^If I had one I wud have given ya...arey even I need to buy a 4/8GB pen drive...just waiting for my next month's salary


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^hey bro.....bohot chaap mein hoon yaar. will call 2mro. pucca. else i change my name.
> 
> Guys...need sum help, m in need of a portable/usb HDD(>=80gigs) fer sum time. about 2 weeks. can anyone spare me one?



Well meet me on Saturday.. will give you one 160 GB Seagate(with external USB Casing), need to see first what all i need to delete.anyways going to Chandni on Satusrday to sell of my 40 and 80 gigs (both Samsung 7200 rpm)..anyone interested please contact me..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 20, 2007)

^^Yo dude...thanks a lot. Will meet up on Saturday pucca.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 21, 2007)

lucky boy now u dont have to change ur name....


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 21, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> lucky boy now u dont have to change ur name....



Yeah .. one hell of a lucky boy..
Hey sabret00the wanna meet up on Saturday??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 21, 2007)

i dont mind meeting up in the evening around five...coz I take a break at that time...if u want then gimmi a call...I'll p.m. my office and cell number to u...

i have offs on tomorrow and day after...


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

hey guys u know where i can find a hddvd player, i need one desperately, or a reliable site where i can buy one


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, Just reviewed Acer 4710z Budget Lappy  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69024 take a look


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

nice review


----------



## src2206 (Sep 24, 2007)

Godd one pal. BTW, is that cam photo yours?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Godd one pal. BTW, is that cam photo yours?



 yeah that Sleepy boy is me


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

^^wow u look so different from ur avatar


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 25, 2007)

:::suffering from acute depression:::

Guys...i think my HDD has decided to give up on me  i have 2 160 HDDs, one PATA n the other SATA, i had most of my movies on it. and i have even forgotten on wich HDD i had the OS installed. it wont even boot.  Anyway i can get my stuff back???

I have forgotten the exact error messages i was getting. What are the messages that we get when HDD crashes. I was getting a file or directory structure corrupt or something.

@Kaustav...ur HDD's fine boss, altho i havnt done anything to the partitions.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^wow trust me everyone of us has had to go thru this sometime in there lifetime...ok now tell me when u turn on the pc wat do u see on the screen?


----------



## src2206 (Sep 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> :::suffering from acute depression:::
> 
> Guys...i think my HDD has decided to give up on me  i have 2 160 HDDs, one PATA n the other SATA, i had most of my movies on it. and i have even forgotten on wich HDD i had the OS installed. it wont even boot.  Anyway i can get my stuff back???
> 
> ...



Hello friend 

There are many ways to try to get nback your data, but I would have tried this one, so I'm suggesting the same to you.

Get hold of a Knoppix Live CD/DVD. I hope you can still access BIOS, so if you are not set to boot from CD/DVD, then do that and boot with Knoppix. The best thing about Knoppix is that it has *native NTFS read/write* support, so you do not need to install any external module separately (it has ntfs 3g module included).This way you should be ableto get your Data back.

Regards


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 25, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^^wow trust me everyone of us has had to go thru this sometime in there lifetime...ok now tell me when u turn on the pc wat do u see on the screen?



Point noted..well i had to go thru it a lot of times....

Sorry Bobby forgot to call you up... will do once the water subsides in front of the office...

Oi gaurav..if you are awake and reading this..then do call me up.. all you need to recover the lost data is in the HDD i gave you.u just need to get it to someone having a CD-Writer and burn an image file.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 28, 2007)

Help me out guys..
I have got an APC UPS and the PowerChute Personal Edition v2.0 also installed.
During any power failure the Systems goes into hibernation but the UPS does not shut down on its own. Is there any way the UPS can also be made to automatically shut down after the PC has been shut down?

Any special configuration settings ??


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 28, 2007)

gaurav kaha ho bhai
office e dekhai hoy na


----------



## entrana (Sep 29, 2007)

he mustve gone underground i too cant find him


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2007)

Bobby yaaar, I am getting Voice mail on ur mobile 

anyway thnx for the help i bought the vx1932wm will post a short review when ever possible as u know right now not gettung much time to test of spend online to write a detailed Review


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw the first two and the last two pages of this forum. Did you guys meet up sometime ? I am also in Cal and stay at Udita (Bengal Ambuja).


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 2, 2007)

^^Yep..we have already had two *official* meets  and countless unofficial ones.

@Guys...wassup wid you people? ki haal chaal hai bhai log? mera office mein phat raha hai  on top of that pc gone kaput.

@Kaustav...ki holo aabar UPS er? can you get the softy 2mrow?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^Yep..we have already had two *official* meets  and countless unofficial ones.


 
When and where is the next one. I would like to meet up with folks here too.


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

gaurav dada tumi kothai? why r u not on on google talk man? is ur pc still busted?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 4, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Bobby yaaar, I am getting Voice mail on ur mobile
> 
> anyway thnx for the help i bought the vx1932wm will post a short review when ever possible as u know right now not gettung much time to test of spend online to write a detailed Review


 
hey buddy cudnt reply as my internet was down all along....congratulations on the new monitor and waiting for a detailed review from you....now that you have finally dealt with Supreme wat are ur views about them?


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

hey gyus u know where i can find the moserbaer dl disk that costs 100


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2007)

@Bobby

Allas !!  Vicky bought that for Rs. 10300/-  I had to buy for Rs. 12k all 

anyway thats not an issue because they are the only one who has the Display but the performance was really really disapointing 

here is one detailed Review 

*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/


----------



## entrana (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry about ur purchase dude, but this is the reason i only trust samsung the make the best lcds


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 7, 2007)

@ Saurav : 

I feel really sorry for u buddy since I said that there were no problems with the LCD....trust me thats still my opinion as Vicky's monitor has no probs at all...anyways I have written my comments under the review...

I think Vicky told you wat Manish told him...I called him up yesterday and he told me that he spoke with you...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 8, 2007)

@Bobby...u still with the Viewsonic monitors?? i'll ask my _pisha_ to go ahead with his purchase.

@Ayush...yea dude, ma pc still busted. lost all ma movies n mp3s on it. but this is just one hdd, dunno about the other one 

@Kaustav....lost everythin on one HDD. havent checked the other one. btw, that softy is really cool n the hiren's boot cd too...

@Guys....what are your puja planz? this year it doesnt feel like puja's arrived, maybe m in office most of the time. what a pathetic life m leading :sob:


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

hey guys where is the retail office of rashi, i mean where we can buy . and also this guy in technocrat says that i have to go to rashi to get my headset reaplaced.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 8, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Kaustav....lost everythin on one HDD. havent checked the other one. btw, that softy is really cool n the hiren's boot cd too...



Shitty man...and sorry for your HDD.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys where is the retail office of rashi, i mean where we can buy . and also this guy in technocrat says that i have to go to rashi to get my headset reaplaced.



Savera Marketing Agency is Rashi Peripherals outlet for dealing with customers. 1.G.C.Avenue.

Btw they will send you to:

67, Bentinck St., 1st floor
Suite No-4,
Kolkata - 700 069.
Tel No.: +91 - 033 - 22153364/5/6
Fax No.: +91 - 033 - 22153366
Email : kolkata@rptechindia.com

for your repairing jobs.


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

so service center is in bentick and if  i wanna buy something i buy from 1gc?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 8, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> so service center is in bentick and if  i wanna buy something i buy from 1gc?



Absolutely right .. my RootBeer drinker !!!!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

dont remind me of rootbeer, it used to be heaven with rootbeer,, i miss philippines


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

hey guys this is important
digit october issue in the graphics card test, says msi 8800gts 640mb costs 18k while xfx8800gts 320mb costs 18k as well. which one should i get. people living in kolkata where to get the msi one


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 12, 2007)

^^get the xfx one if both are priced @18k

@Arya...am gonna kill you n goobi for sure


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

yo man!
u didnt read correctly, msi one is 640mb while xfx one is 320mb, same priced, according to digit october issue
nevermind it was a typo in the magazine, anyways the msi one is better in performance according to the framerates and it comes with coh, i want coh


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone....here's wishing you you n ur near and dear ones a very happy pujas!!! have a blast guys


----------



## entrana (Oct 18, 2007)

dude where have u been man!


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

guys buying stuff worth 50k from vedant. is it fine? ill post
xfx 650i - 5k
xfx 8800gts 320mb extreme - 16000
2gb ram zion 800mhz- 2656x2
c2d 2.66 (he says something about this coming only with a motherboard, which all shops say cant buy it alone)- 9k
antibiotic+coolermaster 600w - 2300+3900
500gb(dont know model or anything else) - 6k
wireless logitech keyboard and mouse - 1.2k


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 22, 2007)

u spending 50 K on hardware ?? I am impressed !


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

^^why are u impressed this is actually a AVERAGE expense in philippines. im not sure about india though.

sanjay bhai apna inbox to empty karo pm nahin bhej sakta


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 22, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys buying stuff worth 50k from vedant. is it fine? ill post
> xfx 650i - 5k
> xfx 8800gts 320mb extreme - 16000
> 2gb ram - 2656x2
> ...



Are you sure you want to place all the orders from Vedant itself ? Have you tried to get different parts from different shops at bargain prices ? 

Btw you haven't mentioned the RAM,Case,SMPS,HDD make and model number that you are going to get.


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

ive tried the other shops too but this shop is good. ive tried supreme, technocrat, berila something like that, and many other small shops. i got best here. i just wanted to know if the prices are fine and if the store is good.

and ya guys urgent. i might be buying a pc tomorrow so i wanna know where can i get a fan for the c2d. u know the fan u put on top of the processor to cool it without that i think its impossible for it to run. and also thermal paste i think thermal paste is required.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 23, 2007)

ayush,

Sorry about the mailbox. I am just emptying it.


----------



## cyberzook (Oct 23, 2007)

Sobaike janai subho bijoya-r antorik prIti, Suvechha o bhalobasa…..
Ebar protikhhar pala aagami bochorer jonno……

*Jai maa durga*….asche bochor abar hobe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi
I am new here. Need some help from you guys

Anybody has got the Orange Box DVDs? Couple of files on my DVD1 is corrupted. It will be great help if somebody agrees to give copies of those files to me
TIA


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 23, 2007)

Why not get ur OB replaced orion ? If u go to the dealer / distributor and show it, they should be willing to replace it.

If you want, I will give u the phone no of the distributor. He may not himself replace it but will probably tell u how to get replacement.

All this is assuming u received defective DVDs.


----------



## src2206 (Oct 23, 2007)

entrana
Can you post/pm the address of Vedant?


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

i dont exactly know the address i think it was something like 26gc avenue, cant remember u can find it near hind cinema


----------



## Orion (Oct 23, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Why not get ur OB replaced orion ? If u go to the dealer / distributor and show it, they should be willing to replace it.
> 
> If you want, I will give u the phone no of the distributor. He may not himself replace it but will probably tell u how to get replacement.
> 
> All this is assuming u received defective DVDs.


 
Yes, please give me the contact details.
These are original DVDs but not bought from Kolkata. Hope the Kolkata guys do not mind that


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 23, 2007)

subha bijoya to all


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 24, 2007)

Orion said:
			
		

> Yes, please give me the contact details.
> These are original DVDs but not bought from Kolkata. Hope the Kolkata guys do not mind that


 
Why the hell would you go to the length of getting the DVD's replaced. Can help you write the DVDs if you like. Since its the Orange Box Reatail DVD key that matters, so why bother and take so much pain in the ***. Just my 2 cent's thought.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 24, 2007)

Orion,

I called and asked the Kolkata guy. He says you approach the shop where you bought it. The process is: the seller tries to instal it, if it works, he will show you and then the conclusion is - your computer is defective. If it doesn't work, then he replaces it.

Now, the shop where you bought it may or may not do it but the distributor who supplied it to the shop will surely do it. The shop owner may direct you to the distributor. Or else, the distributors normally put a sticker with their contact details on the box. You may refer to that also.

If you still have problems, you can talk to the Kolkata guy though it will be better if you do so after following the process I just told u. His contacts are: Tridip Kothari - 93310 31270


----------



## Orion (Oct 24, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Why the hell would you go to the length of getting the DVD's replaced. Can help you write the DVDs if you like. Since its the Orange Box Reatail DVD key that matters, so why bother and take so much pain in the ***. Just my 2 cent's thought.


 
That is what I asked for initially. In fact I only need couple of files which are not getting copied. Shall be thankful if you can help me out.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 24, 2007)

Orion said:
			
		

> That is what I asked for initially. In fact I only need couple of files which are not getting copied. Shall be thankful if you can help me out.



Surely will help you..lets's get this out of this thread and shift back to IM or PM..

Check your PM..


----------



## entrana (Oct 25, 2007)

k guys looks like im buying my pc today


----------



## src2206 (Oct 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i dont exactly know the address i think it was something like 26gc avenue, cant remember u can find it near hind cinema


Thanks...

Anyways if you are buying from there, you will  get the exact address 

In that case post that here please.

To All:

*শুভ বিজয়া*​


----------



## entrana (Oct 26, 2007)

got it from 26gc, yay i finally got it and its awesome, im running like every game at max 1280x1024


----------



## Anindya (Oct 30, 2007)

So when is the festival season meet guys? i missed out on the last 2 official meets so wouldnt like to miss out on this one. sabret00the and Gaurav plz take the initiative. We have lots of new members from Kolkata.


----------



## royal (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey great to find such a cool thread here   will surely be useful in future.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 30, 2007)

a big HI to everyone!!  m back...after a pretty long hiatus. Anyways a very belated *Shubho Bijoya* to all.

@Anindya....we will have another meet boss, dont worry 

@entrana...dats pretty neat sh1t u got dude...financial damage?


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ so ur still alive?


----------



## entrana (Oct 31, 2007)

gaurav bhai kaha hain


----------



## gauravakaasid (Oct 31, 2007)

Am alive, am alive!! In Kolkata itself bhailog


----------



## entrana (Nov 1, 2007)

tera pc bhai


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 2, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Am alive, am alive!! In Kolkata itself bhailog


Hope those recovry CD's came of some use after all..

BTW entrana what's the damage you have done to your POP's pocket ?? 

Guys when are we going to have another meet??


----------



## Anindya (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, yes when is the next meet??


----------



## entrana (Nov 5, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Hope those recovry CD's came of some use after all..
> 
> BTW entrana what's the damage you have done to your POP's pocket ??
> 
> Guys when are we going to have another meet??


i dont know the damage i have done to my pops pocket, but he doesnt care, in fact i even got a lcd tv and a ac. yay!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 5, 2007)

Guys, take a loot at this 3 links...

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Trojan downloader”

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Trojan.Zlob” Undetected in many front line scanner 

Virus Found - Possible Threat “Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.bcb”


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 6, 2007)

hey Saurav..ur site lukz really cool man, its well laid out and good color combos. As for the error messages, keep us posted boss


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 6, 2007)

Gaurav Bhai  yasser er sathe dekha holo ??


----------



## entrana (Nov 6, 2007)

hppy diwali to all. so what u guys buying for diwali


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ayush,

Happy diwali to u too.

I bought (because I go for old classics I missed) Rome: Total War after finishing WIC. Got a good deal as RTW gold box has come for 699/-

What have u bought / plan to buy after OB


----------



## entrana (Nov 7, 2007)

dont know. my dad says first hell put ac in my room, then i think i must buy a 1kva ups. my current ups doesnt support my pc.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 9, 2007)

Wishing everyone a Very Happy Kali Puja n Diwali


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey guyz.
I have two 19" widescreen lcd monitors that I want to sell. Both are just about a year old.
1) Samsung 940BW
2) Benq FP92W

So tell me what can i get for these. Just give me an rough idea, then I'll post it in the bazaar section or if possible help me selling it.

I am thinking of buying 24" or bigger after selling them. Already told bobby about it and he is willing to help.

Thanks.

@saurav (choto cheeta)
Bhai please empty your inbox, not able to send you any PM's.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 17, 2007)

^^ sorry bro cudnt call u today...was really stuck badly in office...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone and everyone whoever is appearing for CAT tomorrow..Best OF Luck.....

Cheers!!!!!!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 20, 2007)

Guys please look into this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73669 

Its regarding the lcd monitors that I intend to sell, posted in the bazaar section.


----------



## entrana (Nov 21, 2007)

guys please take caution today big stuff going here in central kolkata, i mean big bad stuff. i believe u are alraedy aware of this


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 21, 2007)

^^yea dude...its all over da news channels  army in Kolkata...unthinkable. Bobby bhai kahan hai tu? u got sum kinda transport to go bak home? n all u guys goin south from saltlake, be careful


----------



## Anindya (Nov 21, 2007)

All rowdies got together to make their presence felt in the heart of kolkata! and they have succeded.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 21, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^yea dude...its all over da news channels  army in Kolkata...unthinkable. Bobby bhai kahan hai tu? u got sum kinda transport to go bak home? n all u guys goin south from saltlake, be careful


 
I'm just fine dude...I drove like Mr. Shumacher's 1st cousin and safely brought my gf and the car back home from Sector V... 

This is my route : Salt lake > Ultadanga > Kakurgachi > Maniktala > Girish Park > Chandni > Esplanade > Victoria/Maidan > Alipore > New Alipore > Home  

ONE FULL CIRCLE - but surprisingly the whole route was more or less free of congestion...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 22, 2007)

^^holy cow...dats sum driving u did dude


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ all in a days work dude...lolz...anyways did u see the news yesterday the buggers burnt down so many cars and ransacked so many shops...its a shame that the army had to be called in...

One good thing is that the Cops showed restraint and didnt order a firing...they just stuck to teargas...

What else they could have done...imagine a Metropolitan Police Department says that "rubber bullets" are out of stock....

The "Riot Police" has two anti riot vehicles which were not deployed yesterday...

I came to office this morning through Bridge No.4 this morning and I was shocked looking at the road there... The whole tarmac was burnt and there was shreds of broken windshield glass everywhere...

Wat a shame... and the worst part is that trust me no arrests will be made whatsoever against anyone for this mini war...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2007)

**********************************************************
If* super-admins* think it's viable and have our very own *RiG Gallery*. Now take a look at this thread: There should be RIG Gallery Section. I think if the forum rules allow then this Gallery section can be designed in such a way that we may be able to post some pictures of our own RIGs and write some things about them. I think this would make this forum even better and in par with others.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 24, 2007)

+1 for what bobby has suggested.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 24, 2007)

guys really sad for all those who died  my heartfelt condolences... great that most of you are safe ...


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

people died?


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 25, 2007)

ok there was heavy rioting..and people were injured...things were broken...but no one died...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 25, 2007)

^^hey dude...u got urself sum nu sennheiser cans i heard??


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ tell me who is spreading rumours around...all I know I got a music system for my car yesterday which cost me a small fortune...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 25, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^ tell me who is spreading rumours around...all I know I got a music system for my car yesterday which cost me a small fortune...



He he eh...seems someones after ur purchase..hence spreading the rumors...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

but even then sennheiser is not what I bought...I just got myself a Pioneer DEH 7950 UB along with JBL GTO 427 for front and JBL GTO 937 for rear...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 26, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> but even then sennheiser is not what I bought...I just got myself a Pioneer DEH 7950 UB along with JBL GTO 427 for front and JBL GTO 937 for rear...



Awwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhh...man where do you get so much moolah....


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

dont u give me that crap man...I know that you guys at TCS get paid the most...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 26, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> dont u give me that crap man...I know that you guys at TCS get paid the most...


 
Lolzzz..but even after the saving spree the spending ends up soooo much that there's no moolah left ...  

Anyways..hows your Pioneer..it's got a front USB port or something i heard..
Man u need to show some pics..i would love to see them..

Anyways need your help urgently..please give some time when i can chat with you man..not a single time i have found you online ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Guys, just received my Zune  here is a quick review  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74198


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 27, 2007)

Saurabh   C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S    to you my friend on getting a gift from M$. 
How much did the customs charge eventually buddy?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 27, 2007)

^^online hai kya?

@Sourav...congrats dada...enjoy da Zune


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^

thnx guys 

Bobby to my surprise they didnt charge a penny as Customs  Gaurav dada will bring on next meet  and where is arya ??? no one better than him to find the Cons of the product......


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ Arya is probably trying to figure out the cons of the Zune player by now...lolz 

Anyways when is the next meet?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 27, 2007)

^^Bolo bhai...wen do we meet up??? dates propose kar yaar. And hey, wats the scene wit Vicky?


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 27, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^Bolo bhai...wen do we meet up??? dates propose kar yaar. And hey, wats the scene wit Vicky?


 
He is waiting for his flat to be ready so that he may move in there and take up a broadband connection there...

Lets plan a meet on December like a year end meet or something..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 27, 2007)

^^No problemo.....but before that hafta wake up the sleepy heads here  Also, i got exams on 16th n 30th dude


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 27, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, just received my Zune  here is a quick review  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74198



Congrats Saurav dada and the review's a really nice one. 

*@gauravakaasid : *Well the meet can be arranged around the end of december..what to others say??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 27, 2007)

^^online achho ki? Steam fooked up... :X m plannin to sell off ma Orange Box


----------



## Anindya (Nov 27, 2007)

I am waiting for the meet to be organised again. Waiting........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 27, 2007)

@rb_kaustuv

thnx for the comment  gald that u like the review


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 28, 2007)

@Guys...leme know if u happen to know anyone who might be interested to buy Orange Box for 750/- buks. I havent yet registered the games, so its as good as new. Have only opened the box, no other issues. No bargaining or haggling please. Its available for 999/- in stores.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ Please post in the bazaar section dude...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 28, 2007)

^^dun wanna do that...coz its only for Kolkata peeps, i wont be shipping it anywhere.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ As you like it dude...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 28, 2007)

^^u in office kya? can you pm me ur number? i had it on ma previous fone.

on 2nd thots..have pmed u ma number


----------



## royal (Dec 1, 2007)

hey friends, can anyone tell me the probable date and venue for Book fair 2008 ? I am planning to visit home at that time.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 1, 2007)

I can only help u with the dates! Dont know when is it going to be held. Its going to be held at the Park Circus Maidan. There will only be book stalls. No food-bank-computer games-and such other non book stalls.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 1, 2007)

^^thnx for ur reply 

@royal..Most probable date is end week of Jan to first week of Feb.


----------



## royal (Dec 2, 2007)

Thx for replying guys...afraid I won't be able to make it by 1st week of Jan  
and I was hoping that it would be held at Salt Lake like last year. 

BTW, can u ppl give suggestions regarding this ? I need this info real bad...


----------



## src2206 (Dec 2, 2007)

Guys, did you check the new store beside Vedant at Ganesh Avn and Chandni Chalk crossing? Its Suntronic Infotech. I bought 2 1GB RAM Modules yesterday, and it offered the lowest price, even lower than Vedant. I bought the two modules for 2000/- (including VAT) whereas Vedant quoted 2100/-+Taxes extra. This shop also quoted XFX 8600GT 256MB 5300/-+taxes (though I forgot to ask whether it has a DDR3 or DDR2 memory)


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 2, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Guys, did you check the new store beside Vedant at Ganesh Avn and Chandni Chalk crossing? Its Suntronic Infotech. I bought 2 1GB RAM Modules yesterday, and it offered the lowest price, even lower than Vedant. I bought the two modules for 2000/- (including VAT) whereas Vedant quoted 2100/-+Taxes extra. This shop also quoted XFX 8600GT 256MB 5300/-+taxes (though I forgot to ask whether it has a DDR3 or DDR2 memory)


 

Congrats on you purchase buddy..btw what is the brand of ram you got bro?


----------



## src2206 (Dec 3, 2007)

Its *Kingston* bro.... 667MHz DDR2...and I checked the part number (model number), it is listed in the ASUS's QVL.
 I thought that it is high time upgrading my memory from 1GB, 'cause I do not think that the price is going to plummet any further.  So I hope I got a good deal- right? And what do you think about the price of the card? Are they offering a good deal?


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ no doubt it's a good deal considering DDR-2 might as well go the DDR way and if suddenly phased out by the market owing to DDR-3 then ram prices will start to go up again. There is likely a chance that this will happen soon which is why I feel manufacturers and vendors are clearing enormous stocks of DDR-2 667mhz rams at throwaway prices.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 3, 2007)

^^right said dude...n hey are 800mhz rams also ddr2? ddr3 rams are 1033mhz i guess. correct me if m wrong


----------



## entrana (Dec 3, 2007)

u r wrong ddr 3 is 1333 and above


----------



## src2206 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yup, DDR3 are 1333MHz, but I do not think that ese are going to come out in a big way before the middle of the next year (WRT Kolkata Mkt).

BTW, what do you think about the price of the XFX 8600GT 256MB card's price?


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> what do you think about the price of the XFX 8600GT 256MB card's price?


 
I had bought one for Rs.8200/- early this year so what can I say...seems like a gr8 price to me...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 3, 2007)

^^Arya recently got the XFX 8600GT 512mb for about 6.2k.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 3, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> ^^ no doubt it's a good deal considering DDR-2 might as well go the DDR way and if suddenly phased out by the market owing to DDR-3 then ram prices will start to go up again. There is likely a chance that this will happen soon which is why I feel manufacturers and vendors are clearing enormous stocks of DDR-2 667mhz rams at throwaway prices.


 
Just to let you guys know...I have started this new thread All Memory (Ram) related queries here.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 5, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> I had bought one for Rs.8200/- early this year so what can I say...seems like a gr8 price to me...



Thanks for confirming mate ; thanks Gaurav.

BTW, these RAMs have latency figure 5-5-5-15, I know it is not what Digit prescribes (4-4-4-12), but neither the manufacturers clearly mentions it, and the resellers are completely oblivious to this. I had asked for the Dgit recommended latency figures, but none of the resellers have any idea about it.


----------



## satanlives (Dec 5, 2007)

guys just wanted to know is anyone here intersted in my powersafe 500 watts smps??? its about a year or more old working perfectly.. upgrading to coolermaster 600 cause im getting the msi 8800gt also any one know if my powersafe will be able to handle the msi 8800gt oc version ???

Yeah also does anyone knw where i can get the coolermaster 600 for the best price???


----------



## entrana (Dec 5, 2007)

i got for 3700 from vedant(+4%)


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i got for 3700 from vedant(+4%)


 
Vedant is stocking Coolermaster..wow


----------



## src2206 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't forget to compare the price of Vedant with the shop just beside it. I got my RAM modules about 200/- less than Vedant.


----------



## entrana (Dec 6, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Vedant is stocking Coolermaster..wow


 they got it from some place. and ya dont forget to compare prices with other shops.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok kolkata guys tell me how much can I expect for this:

AMD64 X2 3800+ manchester @ 2.4GHz with *Arctic Cooling Freezer64 Pro cooler*
Asus A8N-E mobo with pci express 16x slot.
Corsair 2GB(1gb*2) ddr 400MHz in dual channel
Seagate 80GB PATA
Geforce 6200
Samsung 40x dvd drive
Frontech 400W smps
Standard keyboard and mouse


----------



## src2206 (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations Sourav:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75225


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys need you all to look into this thread..


----------



## Anindya (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys what about going to the COMPASS together on this sunday? That way we will be able to and and see and compare lots of products together. It will be fun to ask lots of weird questions to the vendors and confuse them This is the link. Though it is not working for me just now!


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 11, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Guys what about going to the COMPASS together on this sunday? That way we will be able to and and see and compare lots of products together. It will be fun to ask lots of weird questions to the vendors and confuse them This is the link. Though it is not working for me just now!


 
Great idea...we can just make a Calcutta Meet and what other place than Compass...I'am in...


----------



## shyamno (Dec 15, 2007)

Have anyone gone to Compass ...I think ....previous one was better ...this time there is no Xbox (Microsoft stall)...and many other good products are missing..


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Guys what about going to the COMPASS together on this sunday? That way we will be able to and and see and compare lots of products together. It will be fun to ask lots of weird questions to the vendors and confuse them This is the link. Though it is not working for me just now!



Hey guys, did you all take a print out of the ticket or just the serial number of the ticket and confirmed the email address at the venue? My printer is not working at the moment, so I was wondering if the serial number is enough to get in as promised in the online ticket!


----------



## Anindya (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes u need the serial no only. This is based on my last year`s experience.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Anindya


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
did any of you go to COMPASS?? If yes then do post the experience + pics..

Btw this week seems to be good one for a year end meet..Wadda say guys...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 18, 2007)

+1 for the meet thingy


----------



## src2206 (Dec 18, 2007)

Been to COMPASS...but there were hardly any component shows available, mostly desktops..not much of tech. Though the organizations offering refilling were really interesting.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes want to meet. I am shouting for it for last 1 month


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 19, 2007)

How bout this Friday or Saturday??..
AFAIK Friday is a holiday....so i don't think it woud be a problem....

Kolkata guys please respond...


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a big deadline working 15 hours a day...very busy till end of this month so count me out guys....You guys go ahead and organise a meet...I'm gonna join for any meet next year...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ok boss....but make sure u party on the 31st 

3 peeps interested for the Friday/Saturday meet, anyone else??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok guys........I'll be going out on a holiday so may not be able to login........so........wishing all of you a very happy christmas and new year.
BTW, where's the party? Seems like you guys are preparing for a meet......so best of luck for that also, I'll have to wait for the next meet


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^ok boss....but make sure u party on the 31st
> 
> 3 peeps interested for the Friday/Saturday meet, anyone else??


 
Cannot say for certain but might as well be able to make it for sometime if its a mini meet...but I'll hafta go to Chandni once...



			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Ok guys........I'll be going out on a holiday so may not be able to login........so........wishing all of you a very happy christmas and new year.
> BTW, where's the party? Seems like you guys are preparing for a meet......so best of luck for that also, I'll have to wait for the next meet


 
Merry Cristmas to you to buddy...


----------



## Anindya (Dec 20, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Ok guys........I'll be going out on a holiday so may not be able to login........so........wishing all of you a very happy christmas and new year.
> BTW, where's the party? Seems like you guys are preparing for a meet......so best of luck for that also, I'll have to wait for the next meet



Merry Christmas to u also!  BTW where r u going or went?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 20, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> but I'll hafta go to Chandni once...



Me tooo..need to go there....
Anyone else interested in the meet????


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 20, 2007)

So this saturday a mini meet at Chandni Chowk...no additional threads required...those who are interested me p.m. me, rb or gaurav...we can fix up a time...

I guess about 1pm is a good time...I have a doctor's appointment at 4pm.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 20, 2007)

^^yea...1-1:30pm good with me 2. Me need to go 2 Chandni too. More peeps can hop in 

@John....Merry Christmas n Happy New Year in advance boss


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay guys not posting this in the Bazaar section for the time being since I'am not interested to ship these items outside Calcutta.
The issue is that I had bought a couple of 512mb DDR 400 ram from Supreme a week back for a friend..turned out that his motherboard was bad so he upgraded the computer. He got a new proc + mobo which supports DDR 2 so these DDR rams are no good anymore...if anyone wants to buy these DDR rams then they may p.m. me...they come with lifetime warranty.


----------



## Anindya (Dec 20, 2007)

I may join in! Where r we going to meet, near Supreme?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys have any of you been to the E-Mall at Chandni??


----------



## Anindya (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ No do u have any plan to go there? Then lets go together one day.


----------



## src2206 (Dec 22, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Guys have any of you been to the E-Mall at Chandni??



I have been there, about two months back and all the shops were not operational.

BTW, does any one have any idea about the DVD9 price at Chandni (without bill  )???


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 23, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> BTW, does any one have any idea about the DVD9 price at Chandni (without bill  )???



Do you mean blank DVD9 or DVD9 movies or games??

Blank DVD9 from Mitshubishi costs 170/- per piece in jewel case.

And as for movies in DVD9 r you looking for 3 or 5 or 7 in 1 movies disk??
Those cost below 100 per disk..you need to bargain ..


----------



## src2206 (Dec 23, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Do you mean blank DVD9 or DVD9 movies or games??
> 
> Blank DVD9 from Mitshubishi costs 170/- per piece in jewel case.
> 
> ...



Nope, I am lookin' for Blank DVD9 and obviously those which are *not* in Jewel Case.  Preferably from third party manufacturers like Frontech. Any idea m8?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 23, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Nope, I am lookin' for Blank DVD9 and obviously those which are *not* in Jewel Case.  Preferably from third party manufacturers like Frontech. Any idea m8?



Nope buddy..got no such ideas...may be you can get Verbatim 10 Disk Cake pack..dont know about the price though...

Hey Anindya..maybe mext Sat i.e 29th i may go to chandni again..will inform you then..


----------



## src2206 (Dec 23, 2007)

Then I shall settle for DVD5 (comes Rs 9/- a piece)


----------



## entrana (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year!!


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 1, 2008)

rb_kaustuv said:


> Do you mean blank DVD9 or DVD9 movies or games??
> 
> Blank DVD9 from Mitshubishi costs 170/- per piece in jewel case.
> 
> ...



Lets do some math here:

1 Seagate 320GB HDD costs Rs.3400/- (~)

1 DVD 9R = 8.5GB

Let's divide 320GB by 8.5GB = 37.65 DvDs will be required 

Now unit price of DVD 9R = Rs. 170/- each

Let's again multiply 37.65 * 170 = Rs. 6400 o-ho-my-god 

That'a cool 3000bucks difference and a whole lot of discs....take your pick...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy New Year 2008 to you and your family....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 1, 2008)

^^Bobby...prices of DVD9R have come down to 100buks, the MoserBaer ones.

Wishin everyone a very Happy New Year!


----------



## src2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

MoserBaer DVDs are simple crap....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 2, 2008)

^^u have tried them out?? I was tempted to buy one at this price, but decided against it.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy new year to all...the new look of this forum is better...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jan 2, 2008)

The new look n feel, feels completely different...


----------



## entrana (Jan 3, 2008)

umm what happened to the forum i dont see any difference


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 4, 2008)

^^huh??


----------



## Anindya (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Tech Masti where are u? Did u face any net connection problem in bsnl gprs? It really troubled me a lot.
Anyway Happy New Year to all the Kolkatans out here!!


----------



## royal (Jan 5, 2008)

Belated Happy New Year to all ...    Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Everybody,
I need ur help - 
I was trying to purchase a canon digicam from "Sify Mal" - online shopping, but they r unable to deliver any shipment to WB/Kolkata due to logistical problems of WB Gov. - can anybody pls tell me a online shop to buy a canon digicam in good price & also whinh is authentic to purchase.

Please help, I have to purchase before 20th Jan.


----------



## src2206 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why are you so inclined to buy form an online mall? Unless you were trying to avail the offer of SBI Credit Card, none of the online malls provide lower prices. Still you can always try ebay.in. Just be very careful about the the warranty provider and make sure that you can claim warranty normally (which is generally not the prevailing case, mainly these warranties are 3 rd party).

What I would suggest that you check out Muslim's shop in Metro Gali. A week or so back one of my friend bought Nikon Coolpix L14 with all accessories for about 6.5k. If you need papers then check out the new "e-zone" in the 2nd floor of E mall at chandni-C R Avn crossing.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ Okay so I'am not the only one who was trying to buy the Canon Powershot A550 from Sify website using SBI credit card....the 1st time it clicked me was when I saw the price....it was too cheap for a online store...then comes the catch when you try to place the order...it says they will not ship to WB...


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks src,
I am not sure about the product's qality at metro gali, usualy they replace some of the parts with local made.
The canon shops of kolkata is asking 16k while sify 12k - but unfortunate, 1 member of forum (mumbai) bought canon from sify in tht price.
Any way thanks for ur precious suggestion.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2008)

Just saw this thread today.
Hi Kolkattans , me from Alipore & belated Happy New Year


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 8, 2008)

^^Hi Rahim...a veerrryy belated happy new year to you too n welcome to this thread 

Guys...wassup wid all of you? kya haal hai? n puhlease put up some tentative dates for the next meet...


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

Please help if you guys can regarding the following problem:
Can't access Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites using Dataone!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 10, 2008)

^^you had the same problem kya??


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jan 10, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Please help if you guys can regarding the following problem:
> Can't access Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites using Dataone!!!




Well my problem got solved magically as it had cropped up ... (touch wood )


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 11, 2008)

^^tried calling you, kothay achho? office e?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi! guys back after a long holiday. BTW, Happy New Year (again) to all of you.

@bobby
Sorry for not replying @ orkut. Will call ya tomorrow.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ Welcome back bro...arey even I havent logged on to orkut since long time coz I had a deadline to meet but now I'am more or less free...


Also I would like to take the opportunity to mention here that I'am planning another Calcutta/Kolkata Meet in a few weeks...would like all of your suggestion...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 17, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Hello Everybody,
> I need ur help -
> I was trying to purchase a canon digicam from "Sify Mal" - online shopping, but they r unable to deliver any shipment to WB/Kolkata due to logistical problems of WB Gov. - can anybody pls tell me a online shop to buy a canon digicam in good price & also whinh is authentic to purchase.
> 
> Please help, I have to purchase before 20th Jan.



Without Paper is what I prefer when it comes to Lowend Digi Cam as the price difference is really huge...

for your budget I would say, *Nikon s51c* with 1 GB Card it should come under Rs. 11000/- 

now yes Metro galli is really a great place as u get any thing there and all without paper  but yes always travel with some one who is a known face in the shop from which you are buying the cam or device


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 17, 2008)

hey anyone tried the new electronix mall at howrah....heard its huge...

and also south city mall..indias largest was opened..

1 million sqr feet
 roof top car parking
30k sqf food court
6 screen fame adlabs multiplex


man its f***kin huge


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 17, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> ^^ Welcome back bro...arey even I havent logged on to orkut since long time coz I had a deadline to meet but now I'am more or less free...
> 
> 
> Also I would like to take the opportunity to mention here that I'am planning another Calcutta/Kolkata Meet in a few weeks...would like all of your suggestion...



Thanks and as I said will call you tomorrow.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ sure dude...

@Choto Cheeta : Sir can you p.m. your email and chat id to kaustav please, he was asking for it...

@ amd64_man2005: I pass by the South City Mall everyday on my way to office...it's a state of the art mall...it's huge...and it's got a huge parking lot...will give a hands on report on this weekend when I'll pay a visit there...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 18, 2008)

^^methinks i'll pay a visit too, prolly tomorrow


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jan 18, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> @Choto Cheeta : Sir can you p.m. your email and chat id to kaustav please, he was asking for it...



Thankx man...



gauravakaasid said:


> ^^methinks i'll pay a visit too, prolly tomorrow


^^ I would also like to join i if am not a haddi in a kebab...


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 18, 2008)

rb_kaustuv said:


> Thankx man...



wc dude...



> ^^ I would also like to join i if am not a haddi in a kebab...



  

guys take a look...
*www.southcityprojects.com/sc_mall.htm


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 18, 2008)

rb_kaustuv said:


> ^^ I would also like to join i if am not a haddi in a kebab...



eeks  ..no kebabs for the time being, gone the veggie way 

so, wassup with you guys? kya haal chaal hai?

@Bobby, Kaustuv.....what about the meet? puhlease puhlease when can we go ahead with it?


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ both of us regularly meet at Webel more in front of Sector V Electronic Complex....you are the one who's the spoilsport and now look who's talking...

This goes for all the SECTOR V folks here...we can usually hang around _Webel More _I guess everyone knows that place in Sec V - chat for sometime - have tea - and then go back to their respective workstations  on any working day..well I dont go to Sector V on weekends...all you have to do is p.m. Kaustav or me...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ok ok...will make it next time, i swear. else i'll change my name.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 19, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^ok ok...will make it next time, i swear. else i'll change my name.


 
ROFL only if you get time from the other duties and appos na..

Anyways could'nt go to South City today..dont think will be going there anytime soon...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 20, 2008)

^^arey yaar...will go pucca. other duties n appos bhi hoga, sab manage ho jayega 

me too din go 2 south city. lets c if can make it on the 23rd.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

by the way, guys, just reviewed an intersting product  *XFX 630i 7150* *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/20/qui...or-a-budget-yes-performance-quad-core-system/

 take a look


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ nice review..hmm now I understand why you needed the names of all those benchmarks..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> ^^ nice review..hmm now I understand why you needed the names of all those benchmarks..



 yeah, I lost a DVD in which I had all those  So called u up at middle of the night to get those names


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jan 21, 2008)

A really good review Choto..keep up the good work


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 21, 2008)

hey Choto...please tell me where do you get the moolah from to buy all these stuff? i promise not to disclose it to anyone . Anyways...gr8 review as always. keep it up boss


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2008)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> hey Choto...please tell me how do you get the moolah from to buy all these stuff? i promise not to disclose it to anyone . Anyways...gr8 review as always. keep it up boss



Dada, not all the product is mine  some are from cafe, and many more are my frnds or such... but rest assure... if a frnd buy any thing  most of them send that to my place for a 7-15 days crash test 

otherways as for my own pocket, man I cant even replace my N3315 mobile..  so short on cash


----------



## shyamno (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry...guys......couldn't contribute much to this thread....sorry for that...but...now will try my best to contribute whatever i can.....

So ....u guys having a great discussion on the south city mall...nice.....

acc to me...it is an engineering masterpiece....in this city.....


----------



## cluby (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guys I want to buy this mobo "ASUS M2N-VM HDMI"
I am not from kolkata & its not available here. So I want to know is there is any ASUS dealer or any particular shop in kolkata from where I could get the mobo.If there is then please give the name & addr or ph.no. of the shop.

I know its not the right place to discuss this. Sorry for that but I thought it would be the best place.

Send the details of the shop by PM.


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 2, 2008)

@shyamno : Welcome back bro...join us in the next meet bro


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 2, 2008)

> I am not from kolkata & its not available here. So I want to know is there is any ASUS dealer or any particular shop in kolkata from where I could get the mobo.If there is then please give the name & addr or ph.no. of the shop.



where are you from ?? as Any shop at Kolkata market has the HDMI version now days


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2008)

@Bobby, Gaurav and Saurav,
Can any of you please call me ASAP? I need to talk to any one of you guys urgently and can reach no one's phone number. Even a missed call or text message will do. URGENT!

Thanks!


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birhtday Choto Cheeta //Saurav Basu


----------



## gauravakaasid (Feb 8, 2008)

@Arya...kya hua tha yaar?


----------



## royal (Feb 10, 2008)

Guys, cam anyone confirm the final dates for Book Fair ? If its from 1st March then too bad for me   coming back on Bengali new year


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ 
i heard that its from 28th Feb to 8th march


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 10, 2008)

just in hot cake  Review IP35-Pro >> *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/02/10/quick-look-review-at-performance-motherboard-abit-ip35-pro/


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 10, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> just in hot cake  Review IP35-Pro >> *www.chotocheeta.com/2008/02/10/quick-look-review-at-performance-motherboard-abit-ip35-pro/


 

I knew it...bugger...you are at it again.. I knew it that you are going to review this board the day you told me your frnd got it...so does it really take out my P5N32 E SLI ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

> so does it really take out my P5N32 E SLI ?



Not quite !!! neck and neck


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^ ahh what a relief...+ my board supports SLI


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 11, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> ^^^ ahh what a relief...+ my board supports SLI




the comment was made on the fact that both are running 65 nms  add a 45 nm E8400  and watch now the Solid Capacitors do their trick


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy B'day Aayush Arya....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Happy B'day Aayush Arya....



really busy man  I did called him  bolta heye ke, "few calls are waiting  can I call u back few mins later, may be on morning" I guess 14th feb is near by  so many chicks are in line for the handsome felllow


----------



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL! The last thing I am is handsome.

And that call waiting thing. Well, even if you aren't getting any calls, you gotta act like you are. Otherwise people think you're just a loser no one cares about.

... uh... not that I was acting though... oops! Me and my big mouth! 


Anyway, thank you very much, guys! Go to the Taj Bengal hotel and have a fine dinner. Order as much as you want. Get some stuff packed for your home too. Then, when you are done, just tell them at the counter that "Aayush will pay the bill. We are leaving." Enjoy! 


_[What they do to you guys after that is totally your responsibility. You've been warned.]_


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^ not funny Macboy....tujhe itni sastey mein nahi chorunga...


----------



## subratabera (Feb 14, 2008)

Friends, I need your help.

I want to know about Wipro BPO at Kolkata, its work environment, salary scale, job timings, night shift timings, fluency in english, future scope and every little detail that can be useful. Is it ok to leave a good job (with less salary) for this kind of job. I am totally confused. Also is there anyone here who is working there. Please share your valuable experience.

Please help.

Thanks in advance.

Subrata Bera.


----------



## royal (Feb 22, 2008)

Any idea about any ISP (other than BSNL) that provides service in SaltLake ?  

I shall be returning in March so I need a connection real soon...and I surely will be missing the 8 MBPS connection here


----------



## src2206 (Feb 25, 2008)

royal said:


> Any idea about any ISP (other than BSNL) that provides service in SaltLake ?
> 
> I shall be returning in March so I need a connection real soon...and I surely will be missing the 8 MBPS connection here



Then the nearest you can have is of BSNL providing 2 Mbps connection and I do not think it will take much time to get it, not overnight though....


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2008)

subratabera said:


> Friends, I need your help.
> 
> I want to know about Wipro BPO at Kolkata, its work environment, salary scale, job timings, night shift timings, fluency in english, future scope and every little detail that can be useful. Is it ok to leave a good job (with less salary) for this kind of job. I am totally confused. Also is there anyone here who is working there. Please share your valuable experience.
> 
> ...


What's the "low" salary at the current job, what's the job and how much time do you need to devote to it?


----------



## rtginc (Feb 25, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> hey there is no brilliant idea behind this but it struck me that with this we can make a group where like minded people may meet and my be discuss issues and stuff that we dont get to do otherwise (mostly in
> Calcutta,where computers are value for money things)
> __________
> I'am P Chakraborty and I live in Behala,South Calcutta


 
 Hey I think its a nice idea.In this way we will not only make new friends all over calcutta but we can solve each others queries.But I would prefer that why to restrict it to kolkata only lets make it wide a bit and include other metro cities too so that we can get more working brains to get the perfect solutions.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2008)

We've already had two of those meetings...


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi I am facing a unique problem with my dataone connection I am not able to open www.microsoft.com
Can any one using the same connection check it whether it is a problem with my connection or with kolktat dataone


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

its opeing , DataOne Kolkata


----------



## royal (Feb 26, 2008)

src2206 said:


> Then the nearest you can have is of BSNL providing 2 Mbps connection and I do not think it will take much time to get it, not overnight though....


 
Thanks...but I had been using BSNL for a long time (900 UL+/500 2MBPS) and was actually looking for an alternative. Somewhere in this thread I had read about one such ISP but now can't seem to locate it


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> its opeing , DataOne Kolkata



Then why it's not opening at my place(kestopur).
Can anyone help me


----------



## shyamno (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello friends....now..i m an Infoscion.....cracked Infy....now i m placed.......


----------



## src2206 (Feb 27, 2008)

If I am not mistaken royal, BSNL gives you the best Speed-Price ratio....anyway its your decision at the end...


----------



## royal (Feb 28, 2008)

src2206 said:


> If I am not mistaken royal, BSNL gives you the best Speed-Price ratio....anyway its your decision at the end...


 
Maybe true...its just that I want to explore all options


----------



## robinsc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi I am a longtime techie from calcutta , just noticed this forum, My office is also in Sector V , salt lake..... GUys where can you get good quality components in calcutta ? saboo and supreme work on volume markets....


----------



## src2206 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys, take a look at this thread...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81435


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ nice work buddy



robinsc said:


> Hi I am a longtime techie from calcutta , just noticed this forum, My office is also in Sector V , salt lake..... GUys where can you get good quality components in calcutta ? saboo and supreme work on volume markets....


 
welcome to the gang bro..and yes to answer your query take a look at Calcutta Hardware Vendor Feedback Forum


----------



## aryayush (Mar 1, 2008)

Guys, does anyone know any vendor in Kolkata who stocks LaCie external hard drives?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 6, 2008)

What has happened to this thread?

Can anyone tell me where can I get WBUTCET (West Bengal University of Technology – Common Entrance Test) sample papers from?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Mar 11, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Guys, does anyone know any vendor in Kolkata who stocks LaCie external hard drives?


 
Why don't u search in chandni - ask the popular h/w vendors, they might help u - u can ask microdata (22261299)/ neha infotech (22537176) / suprim....

happy fishing..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! Someone actually replied! 

Thanks, man! 

I'd rather not drag myself around Chandni Chowk though for a branded, expensive product. Plus, LaCie is not some company that any Tom, Dick or Harry could get reseller rights for.

I'm screwed.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Mar 11, 2008)

arya
did u tried any online shop? I think lacie has a own online shop (it may be for us only - I am not sure) or amazon, buy,dell they should be able to deliver u a lacie hdd.
They r not any tom/dick/harry...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you give me some links to these site you're talking about?

Amazon does not deliver electronic goods to India, do they?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Mar 11, 2008)

LaCie Store*www.lacie.com/us/shop/Academic Superstore*www.academicsuperstore.comAmazon.com*www.amazon.comANTonline*www.antonline.comApple Store*store.apple.comB&H Photo*www.bhphotovideo.comBuy.com*www.buy.comCDW/Mac Warehouse*www.cdw.comClub IT*www.clubit.comColorMall*www.colormall.comCompUSA*www.compusa.comCompUSAbusiness.com*www.compusabusiness.comDell*www.dell.comeCost*www.eCost.comElectroMonger*www.electromonger.comEnhanced View Services*www.enhancedviewservices.comGateway*www.gateway.comGuitar Center*www.guitarcenter.comInsight*www.insight.comJ&R Music and Computer World*www.jr.comLA Computer Company*www.lacomputercompany.comMobilePlanet*www.mobileplanet.comMonitor Outlet*www.beta.monitoroutlet.comNew Egg*www.newegg.comPC Club*www.pcclub.comPC Connection*www.pcconnection.comPC Mall/MacMall*www.pcmall.comPowerMax*www.powermax.comPro Sound Stage & Lighting*www.pssl.comProvantage*www.provantage.comSafe Harbor*www.sharbor.comSamy's Camera*www.samys.comSmall Dog Electronics*www.smalldog.comTech On Web*www.techonweb.comTheNerds.net*www.thenerds.netWalmart*www.walmart.comZones*www.zones.com


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! Thanks a lot for all those links, man. Thank you very much. 

Could you do just one more thing? Please do tell me which of those actually work within India? The LaCie Store, Amazon, WalMart and Apple, for example, only serve in the US.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

Btw, my apple store has LaCie stuff. Just in case you actually think of getting it from the US...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

If you could enquire about the price of a LaCie Little Big Disk Quadra 500GB hard drive, that would be heavenly indeed.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 11, 2008)

^^you could have posted this earlier dude....i was in Mumbai for sometime, would have picked it up for you. Anyways, keep me posted. I might have to go again, will let you know.

@All...wassup wid you guys?? Itna sannata kyon hai??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, you _have_ to let me know if you go again.


----------



## src2206 (Mar 16, 2008)

Did anyone check out the new 9600GT from Nvidia? Not sure whether it is available here or not


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 21, 2008)

^^its gonna be filthy expensive...u wanna buy it?


----------



## src2206 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope, if the price is going to be too high. Though I'm not sure whether it is available in our beloved city yet. But I do not think its gonna be that expensive, 'cause the price in the online stores is in the range of $183-$220, depending on the features.

Why it interests me is, this has already pulled the price of Radeon HD cards down, and I hope it is going to have the same effect on 8600GT in the market. So consumers are going to have larger playing field in terms of price.

Regarding price: *www.nvidia.com/object/buy_now_results.html?id=9600GT


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 21, 2008)

^^yea...the current gen cards' prices definitely gonna come down, n thnx for the link 

Guys...are we all interested in a meet? since its been put on hold for a very very long time. and we can decide on a tentative date. what say people?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 22, 2008)

Kya hua bhai log?? sab ke sab underground ho gaye hai kya? ya bhaang pikey out??


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 24, 2008)

am here...last man standing...lolz


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

Me too... though I'm not much of a Kolkattan anymore...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2008)

^^You've taken up BCA? Which college?

@Bobby...kya haal hai boss? i don't even see you online these days


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^You've taken up BCA? Which college?


No, I haven't. I'm going to study in Siliguri, grow old, have grandchildren and... live forever.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ermm...you need to be married, have children too


----------



## aryayush (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, you need to fill in the blanks. 8)


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 25, 2008)

From where can I buy corsair psu in kolkata? I need the local vendors address who stock their psu.


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 25, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> From where can I buy corsair psu in kolkata? I need the local vendors address who stock their psu.


 
Classic Computers in NS Road, Dalhousie...*RB_Kaustav* knows the address...


----------



## src2206 (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys, can someone help me on this:


 Which HDD (SATA II) will be better- Sygate or WD?
 What are the current market prices of 250 GB and 320 GB *SATA II* HDD?


----------



## tech_lover (Mar 26, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> From where can I buy corsair psu in kolkata? I need the local vendors address who stock their psu.




You can buy this from Tirupati, the distributor of Corsair, tagan etc. I got it fro mthere. It is on Robert Street, Lane next to Bowbazar PS. Check out tirupati.net

11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, Kolkata - 700012 Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276 Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh

You will get genuine sealed box pack, but you will be paying the full prevailing price, not like Supreme etc.



src2206 said:


> Guys, can someone help me on this:
> 
> 
> Which HDD (SATA II) will be better- Sygate or WD?
> What are the current market prices of 250 GB and 320 GB *SATA II* HDD?



Though a more techical guide would be better, purely from my friends' experience, 1 Seagate spoilt after 1 year and another after 3 years (not SATA II). But as I said this is not a technical criterion to judge.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 27, 2008)

@ tech_lover
I know that tirupathi are the distributors for CORSAIR. Just wanted to confirm the price from other places also. Thanks anyways.


----------



## src2206 (Mar 27, 2008)

So WD will be a better proposition? What about the prices? Does any one have the idea? Sorry, but I really am not getting any time to visit Chnadni these days


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 27, 2008)

^^WD is preferable coz of the after sales service they give, absolutely top-notch. but i dont know what's the scene here, in Kolkata.


----------



## src2206 (Mar 27, 2008)

Any idea from where I can buy WD HDDs in Kolkata?


----------



## royal (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys can you take a look at this ?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 31, 2008)

^^back in town?? and what's your total budget? looks like u've brought back lotsa moolah from vides?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 8, 2008)

Any of you guys facing problems with BSNL BB connection (Home 500 Plan), like highly fluctuating speed, though no disconnection? Is the problem intensifies during the Free Surfing Hours  of 2 AM to 8 AM?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey people....

Need your help...

Please tell me where at Kolkata I can purchase *Arctic Silver Thermal Paste*?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 29, 2008)

^^woops...missed it i guess. I got a pack of AS5, its with entrana now. leme know if u still require it.

@786...dude, u still require the AS5? m so sorry, but was really busy the last few weeks.

@Everyone.....guys, are you _still_ interested in a meet?? Bobby, Suranjan   a.k.a cyberzook, Kaustuv, Choto, Vicky a.k.a S!D and others who have gone underground, what say guys?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Gaurav

By how much its gonna make my wallet lighter?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2008)

^^don't plan to sell it though...u can borrow it if u want


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2008)

whoa!! wake up guys...


----------



## src2206 (May 1, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^don't plan to sell it though...u can borrow it if u want



Are you serious? Whoao...I would really be grateful...thanks very much for being so generous...
Let me know how should we proceed, and I would need a little of your time regarding this matter...


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 2, 2008)

^^pm me ur gtalk id. we can talk over there


----------



## cluby (May 7, 2008)

i heard that BSNL broadband plan HOME UL-900 canged to HOME UL-700 in some parts of India.Is it is available in Kolkata yet?


----------



## sabret00the (May 12, 2008)

cluby said:


> i heard that BSNL broadband plan HOME UL-900 canged to HOME UL-700 in some parts of India.Is it is available in Kolkata yet?


 

If you are in Calcutta and you're already using Home 900 UL then the plan automatically gets converted to Home 750 UL....if you're not an existing customer then you may apply for the same...


----------



## cyberzook (May 20, 2008)

lets plan the meet this weekend.. what say guys


----------



## sabret00the (May 20, 2008)

cyberzook said:


> lets plan the meet this weekend.. what say guys


 
Lots of Sec V folks here....so this is just to inform all you guys that we shall have a Sec V mini meet this week at around 5pm near Webel More for say around 1 hour...those who all are game for it....please post here or pm me with suitable dates...


----------



## sourav123 (May 20, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> Lots of Sec V folks here....so this is just to inform all you guys that we shall have a Sec V mini meet this week at around 5pm near Webel More for say around 1 hour...those who all are game for it....please post here or pm me with suitable dates...



Can I join over phone? 

P.S: I can make the call.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 21, 2008)

^^are you serious??


----------



## sourav123 (May 21, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^are you serious??



What makes you think that I am not?


----------



## sabret00the (May 23, 2008)

^^ you're more than welcome dude...pm me your number


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 23, 2008)

^^fook u...u pm him your number

Guys..check this out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=837694&postcount=8


----------



## royal (May 24, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^fook u...u pm him your number
> 
> Guys..check this out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=837694&postcount=8


 
jabtak thinkdigit rahega, tum teeno ka naam rahega ...


----------



## sourav123 (May 24, 2008)

All,

Digit Kolkata IRC channel created with following details:

Server: irc.freenode.net
Channel: #digitkol

Please join in.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2008)

royal said:


> jabtak thinkdigit rahega, tum teeno ka naam rahega ...



we want to add more names


----------



## sabret00the (May 26, 2008)

royal said:


> jabtak thinkdigit rahega, tum teeno ka naam rahega ...


 
How could you forget the mighty Choto Cheeta...he is the main ingredient of a Meet. Well the Sec V mini meet was one of the unofficial regular 5pm tea time Meets we folks have...if ur from Sec V then just pm any of us your number and join up.



gauravakaasid said:


> we want to add more names


 
agreed there are others too who are regular attendees.


----------



## royal (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where this shop is located in Kolkata ? 

#P-30
Shop #30
Gariahat Road
Sarat Bose Road
Kolkata - 700029

This is kinda urgent


----------



## sjoardar (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Friends,
  This my first post in this forum. I registered as a member a few months ago, but for some reason have been unable to post earlier. Now that the problem has been sorted out, I hope to participate actively. I have been following this thread with great interest and learned quite bit too from it. Most probably I am the oldest among you, have been using computers for the last twenty years, but am not a programmer, although I believe I know a bit about hardware. My main interests in computers are audio, video and image processing, but I am not a hardcore gamer. I am a chemist by education and am in the academia. I am looking forward to exchanging information and ideas with you all. Thanks!


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 12, 2008)

thats a very nice intro sir...welcome to the forum...welcome to Thinkdigit


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I m from Kolkata...Name's ARKA SEKHAR SARKAR....
living near ISI on B.T.Road.....


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ welcome to the community and specially to the Kolkata Chapter...


----------



## sjoardar (Jun 14, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> thats a very nice intro sir...welcome to the forum...welcome to Thinkdigit


  Thanks! It feels good to be a part of this community.
   [FONT=&quot]I have to ask for some help and advice right away. I have an APC Back-UPS RS-1000 which is a little more than four years old and still doing fine, except that its battery seems to be on its last legs. On asking around (Supreme Computers, etc), I was told that the battery is made and marketed by Exide. However, the Exide outlet on [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GC Ave[/FONT][FONT=&quot] told me that they have stopped making the battery for this particular model. Can anyone please suggest a good alternative and how to get it? I shall be really grateful.[/FONT]


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not u try some googling & find the contact details of APC - they have a call center for service support
Try this link - 
*www.apc.com/support/contact/index.cfm


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2008)

bsnl is gonna start NIC and EVDO in kolkata
charges are here *Link*
can i able to use it on rest of the bengal??
can anyone inquire about it from bsnl and post details here???
thanks


----------



## sjoardar (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response. However, I have (as they say) "already been there, done that", but  it wasn't of  any use. The Kolkata dealer contact that I got from the APC web site told me that they do not sell replacement batteries and, like Supreme computers, directed me to Exide. Of course, I could pay a visit to the Kolkata office of the APC, but I doubt that they would say anything different. You could call me lazy, because I could at least make a phone call! May be I'll do that unless I get any concrete advice from you friends before that.



ITTechPerson said:


> Why not u try some googling & find the contact details of APC - they have a call center for service support
> Try this link -
> *www.apc.com/support/contact/index.cfm


PS: My last visit to the APC web site has been a while ago. Just now I revisited the APC web site using the link so kindly provided by you. I found some more (new) options now and there is one specifically relating to battery replacement. Using that option I have now sent my query quoting the model number etc. I am supposed to get a response within one day. Let's see. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 21, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> bsnl is gonna start NIC and EVDO in kolkata
> charges are here *Link*
> can i able to use it on rest of the bengal??
> can anyone inquire about it from bsnl and post details here???
> thanks


 
EVDO is Kolkata can believe it...wow now that's some news...


----------



## Meghmallar (Jun 22, 2008)

What ur graphics card costs.When did u buy it? Specifications?


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 26, 2008)

Meghmallar said:


> What ur graphics card costs.When did u buy it? Specifications?


 
I got that graphics card in early 2007 and it cost me Rs.8200 back then...now it's Rs.4000...you can get it if you need not so hifi graphics...


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 12, 2008)

ITTechPerson said:


> Why not u try some googling & find the contact details of APC - they have a call center for service support
> Try this link -
> *www.apc.com/support/contact/index.cfm


Good News! Finally, I got the replacement batteries (yes, I needed two!) for my APC Back-UPS RS 1000. APC was truly prompt, and within two days I got a call from their service centre in Kolkata. I was given the directions to one "Rainbow Systems" behind Deshapriyo Park. I had some logistic problems since I live in the North suburb, needed at least 3-4 hrs for the pupose but was rather busy at the time. That delayed the final act a bit, but the good news is now I have got it! Although the UPS is beeping rather rapidly (something that it never did before), I am getting the full back-up time as before. Once again, I want to thank ITTechPerson for giving me the appropriate link that got me moving and finally solve the problem. Thanks!


----------



## subratabera (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Friends,

Hope you are doing well. Well I am writing this post in a little depression. So please don't take this post seriously. As you might know, I am doing a job in stock trading industry. I am quite happy with my job but never loved my job. I always loved the Linux/Unix (Solaris) world and always tried to improve my knowledge in this field and educate myself to meet the growing industry demand. Due to various responsibilities, I never took any risk to leave my current permanent job for something which I always wanted to do. But now I think, the time is running out because of my age (30+) and I need to think fast if I want to get a job I always wanted. So friends, I need a little suggestion from your side to decide what will be right for me. Should I continue my current job (but there is no space to grow here) or try to find a job in Linux/Unix field? What are the chances to get a new job now? What should I do to increase my chances? Please feel free to comment. I can provide any info you need.

Regards,

SB.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 24, 2008)

Guys I would appreciate your views in the following thead: 

Poll: *Should there be a title called "Preferred Members"?*


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 24, 2008)

^^no way man...what difference does it make anyways?

@subratabera....this is heavily dependant on whether you have a family of your own or not


----------



## subratabera (Jul 24, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> @subratabera....this is heavily dependant on whether you have a family of your own or not



No, still single.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 25, 2008)

guys, can anyone enquire about BSNL NIC and EVDO service if thats already started or not??? 
thanks.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 25, 2008)

@subratabera...then i think u shud go for it. apna to yahi funda hai


----------



## subratabera (Jul 26, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> @subratabera...then i think u shud go for it. apna to yahi funda hai



I am thinking that too. But experience is a major hurdle for me. Any company only interested in experienced candidates. But I don't have any working experience in Linux/Unix servers. But that does'nt mean that I don't know anything about higher level concepts. For example, SAN, CAM, LVM, SVM, Sun Servers, Cluster computing etc. I am working on these things and hoping for the best. I've my entire virtual lab setup on my computer for practicing all these things. But studying everything is not possible on my system. Also I've access to a "V890 Sun Server". Although I cannot experiment anything on this production server. I know I'm just scratching the surface. There are a LOT OF THINGS which I don't know. But it is not possible to know all these things without working for a company. That's where I am stuck. But I'm sure I'll get my dream job sooner or later.

BTW thanks for your support.

SB.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 19, 2008)

^^wats the update on this? Have you done any certifications?


----------



## subratabera (Aug 19, 2008)

^^No certifications yet. But thinking of getting one soon.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2008)

can anyone tell me where can I get an RCA to 3.5mm converter in Chandni?


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where in Kolkata I can find a good 24 inch LCD monitor with *-PVA, MVA or *-IPS panel, hopefully within Rs.30K? I have the following models in mind: BenQ FP241WZ and LG L246Wp, but any model of similar panel technology and comparable performance will do. I am also looking for the Intel Core i7 CPU cooler: ThermalRight Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 RT. CoolerMaster V8 is available, but that is my second choice. I have hunted for these items in the Chandni Chowk-GC Ave area without any luck. May be you can help me. Thanks.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it all right if I name a specific shop here in the forum?


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 18, 2009)

I surely _think _so.


----------

